#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-16
<prashant13b> hi anyone with wifi problwm
<pilne> odd, i don't remember installing kodi
<randall> why do people log in, ask a question, then log back out faster than anybody can notice the question and formulate an answer?
<nomic> no patience
<ubuntu-mate> I had a crash during install. I am attempting to reinstall now to see if it was a fluke but I will supply report if anyone can help me
<usedand__> i gave up placebos
<usedand__> as if any one cares i just installed u-m on a horrid dell inspreon mini i bought at a pawnshop which had a fake version of windows and would do nothing i put ubuntu mate on its hd i cannot believe what i have now
<usedand_> NICK <timrmachinist>
<wbill> has anyone got ubuntu error install s for X11 libs it says install  xorg-dev package cant seem to find a ggod pakage for armhf arch..anyone???
<chris_> Just uploaded UBmate 16.04 and cannot get my epson printer to install and all the helps are very confusing can anyone help.
<YankDownUnder> Hmm...well, didn't wait around long enough...
<gordonjcp> YankDownUnder: that's annoying, that
<gordonjcp> "hello I have a question" "Hello I need help" "hello I have a question about a printer" <client quit>
<gordonjcp> dammit, ma
<gordonjcp> *man
<gordonjcp> have some patience
<YankDownUnder> gordonjcp, I had an answer for the bloke (or girl) but hey, they up and left...c'est la vie...
<YankDownUnder> I shall lose much sleep over not being able to help someone! (NOT) :)
<gordonjcp> YankDownUnder: yeah
<gordonjcp> well if you're Down Under it must be coming up on your dinnertime anyway
<gordonjcp> I wouldn't let it spoil your meal
<YankDownUnder> gordonjcp, "Tea time" as it were...
<YankDownUnder> I shan't. Truly. I shan't. :)
<gordonjcp> :-)
 * gordonjcp is likely to be Down Under in a couple of months
<YankDownUnder> gordonjcp, Sydney is dangerous. Very.
<gordonjcp> ah, I'm going to be in Perth
<gordonjcp> what part are you in?
<YankDownUnder> gordonjcp, I'm in the "This is not Perth" area - which is in the far far far east...like the Sydney part of Aussiestraya... :)
<gordonjcp> Ah, NSW?
<gordonjcp> bit of a hike from Perth, that
<YankDownUnder> Slight bit of a distance from Perth...
<YankDownUnder> Don't want to try to walk it...
<YankDownUnder> Australia is slight large...bordering on "bloody huge"...
<YankDownUnder> We kinda laugh about the Western Australia folks here in this state...kinda talk about 'em like they're from a different country altogether...ALL in good fun, but...
<gordonjcp> YankDownUnder: it's like the US and Canada turned sideways
<YankDownUnder> gordonjcp, Yep...nearly...close enough...
<YankDownUnder> gordonjcp, It's actually a lovely place, bro...I've been here 16 years...reckon it's better than "back home" enough to keep me happy...
<gordonjcp> cool
<gordonjcp> one of my friends moved over there to work on HPC clusters
<gordonjcp> I might be coming over to give him a hand building a couple of holiday houses
<gordonjcp> but that's going to be a bit later in the year when the weather's cooler
<fifty-sevenC> Printer problems are so much easier to fix on Linux than on Windows normally.
<fifty-sevenC> Oh well.
<kunz1925shooter> hello all...
<gordonjcp> kunz1925shooter: afternoon
<kunz1925shooter> good afternoon...gordonjcp
<kunz1925shooter> ah,kinda new to this...
<kunz1925shooter> just installed mate...
<kunz1925shooter> nice
<kunz1925shooter> @gordonjcp,may I kindly ask if the I can enable the "cube" thing?
<kunz1925shooter> it's been a while since i last used mate...I forgot how to enable it...TIA
<gordonjcp> kunz1925shooter: don't use @ signs, it doesn't highlight
<gordonjcp> this isn't twitter :-)
<gordonjcp> kunz1925shooter: "cube thing"?
<kunz1925shooter> oh,my bad..
<gordonjcp> what's that?
<gordonjcp> no worries
<gordonjcp> kunz1925shooter: type gor<tab> and it'll autocomplete :-)
<kunz1925shooter> oh,ah...the desktop cube thing?
<kunz1925shooter> gordonjcp, right,got it..
<Akuli> mentioning someone, like kunz1925shooter is enough :)
<gordonjcp> boom
<gordonjcp> highlighted
<gordonjcp> and this channel turns purple in my statusbar
<Akuli> The desktop cube thing is called Compiz
<kunz1925shooter> yes! compiz!
<gordonjcp> kunz1925shooter: I only played with the desktop cube briefly; I think you need to enable a plugin in compiz-config-settings-manager
<kunz1925shooter> that's the one
<Akuli> sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-plugins compizconfig-settings-manager
<kunz1925shooter> ok,thanks!
<Akuli> i may have mistyped something, if it doesn't work try again :)
<Akuli> BUT
<Akuli> do some settings, and then to test: compiz --replace
<Akuli> when THAT works reliably switch to compiz using mate-tweak.
<Akuli> not before, otherwise your desktop environment might end up unusable, although we can fix it
<kunz1925shooter> ok,I'll give it a go...thanks!
<gordonjcp> Akuli: meh, it's more fun when everything's on fire
<Akuli> Not to me :)
<Akuli> Attempting to compile it on a debian-based distro without breaking the system is fun. :D
<dsantos> Hello Akuli! I am back to annoy you with my lack of Ubuntu mate skills ;)
<Akuli> Ok :)
<Akuli> Were you the one with million partitions and bluetooth issues?
<dsantos> Yep! I solve the bluetooth issue. Now just the partitions problem
<Akuli> I want the output of df
<Akuli> just run "df | nc termbin.com 9999" without quotes on a terminal
<chas> I'm using 16.04 on a Dell XPS 13 (L321X) and love it, but i'm noticing a bug in that occasionally, the pointer will freeze. The touchpad still allows for clicking, just not movement. the keyboard is uneffectd. The last two times this occured, Google Chrome was open. Using Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to log out will reset functionality. Does anyone knw how to fix this?
<dsantos> Here is the answer Akuli: df | nc termbin.com 9999: command not found
<Akuli> you put it in ""
<Akuli> remove the ""
<dsantos> oh,sorry. Here it is http://termbin.com/j7hg
<ouroumov> chas, what option are you using under MATE Tweak -> Windows -> Window manager ?
<chas> I've been using primarily Marco (software compositor), although it did just happen with the GPU compositor option as wll
<Akuli> dsantos, i see, your / partition is almost full :D
<ouroumov> chas: compton?
<dsantos> Yes, I receive a message every time about this. I want to merge it with the 500 gb partition I created, or transfer everything to it
<chas> yes sorry thats what i meant
<ouroumov> chas, Some people have reported disappearing mouse cursor following user switches, I guess you're experiencing a different issue?
<stefan__> Hello
<Akuli> dsantos, your partitions are not next to each other, we can't just merge them. But if you open your disk usage analyzer from the menu, how many percents does it show for your home directory out of everything?
<chas> the cursor is there, but it just freezes in place, retaining the ability to click but not move. doesn't seem to be tied to user switches either
<stefan__> I installed ubuntu mate 16.04 yesterday. It works fine, except that rhythmbox is closing the window after some minute and I could not find the application on my panels
<stefan__> any idea ?
<ouroumov> chas, I've browsed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu?field.searchtext=dell+cursor but haven't found something like your issue
<ouroumov> chas, maybe you can submit a new bug report?
<dsantos> Akuli, usage percentage of home is 100% (13 GB). I receive messages from the system warning that I have only 600 MB left
<chas> sure i'll give it a shot
<dsantos> but there is another message Akuli. Total filesystem capacity: 551,4 GB (used 12,8 GB. Available: 538,6 GB)
<ouroumov> stefan__, hi. Did you try another music player?
<Akuli> dsantos, ask someone on #ubuntu to help you add your big partition as /home, give them the url you posted to me earlier and output of "lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999" without "", and be patient
<dsantos> OK, hope someone listen to me this me...
<ouroumov> stefan__, when you say rhythmbox closes the window do you mean it stops playing? Or does it keep playing but you can't access the interface anymore?
<stefan__> Hi ouromov, which music player do you recommend? I thought rhythmbox is no 2
<stefan__> no 1
<stefan__> :)
<ouroumov> stefan__, I'm using both VLC and Clementine
<stefan__> rhythmbox is playing, but I cannot access the interface
<ouroumov> stefan__, go to MATE Tweak
<ouroumov> Under interface, check "enable indicators"
<ouroumov> And please say if it changes anything
<ouroumov> ie rhythmbox should fold under the "sound menu"
<stefan__> thx, it works
<akshay_> bluetooth is not working..
<ouroumov> hi akshay_
<ouroumov> akshay_, What's your hardware like?
<akshay_> hello, I just moved from windows 10 to mate 16.4...
<akshay_> I am just loving it.
<akshay_> Asus vivobook s300ca laptop
<ouroumov> okay
<ouroumov> akshay_, did you do the post-install full system update?
<ouroumov> ( Welcome -> Getting Started )
<akshay_> Yes..
<ouroumov> Okay
<ouroumov> And did you install the firmware / driver stuff too?
<akshay_> I did reinstall blue man and bluetooth module from synaptic manager.
<akshay_> Oh i did not, doing it now from welcome screen.
<ouroumov> when it's done, please reboot, try again and come back here to give us an update. :]
<akshay_> sure.
<akshay_> things have changed after firmwre update
<ouroumov> akshay_, for the better?
<akshay_> I can make my laptop discoverable, it is able to search my phone but file exchange isn't happening
<petrolhead_neel> hello all
<petrolhead_neel> loving Ubuntu MATE 16.04 on RPI2
<petrolhead_neel> Anyone else on the same boat?
<satellit> +1 on rpi3
<angel1604lts> excuse me I have a problem with ubuntu does not detect my bluethoot board there are solutions?
<ouroumov> hi angel1604lts
<ouroumov> angel1604lts, did you install the driver & firmware packages? (Welcome -> Getting Started)
<angel1604lts> no ouroumov
<angel1604lts> ouroumov,  my board is Ralink 3290 Bluetooth
<ouroumov> angel1604lts, if your issue stems from specific hardware, maybe try posting about it on the forum or launchpad
<angel1604lts> ok
<tiox> Hey there tea leaves.
<tiox> I need a bit of experienced help with customizing the Nemo file manager.
<tiox> Is there some way to improve how Nemo can view images in UBuntu 16.04?
<flexiondotorg> tiox, Nemo?
<tiox> Nemo. As in, Cinnamon's FM.
<tiox> I did a write-up about how to make it your primary FM in Ubuntu Mate.
<flexiondotorg> OK, not sure why you'd want to do that.
<tiox> I did it out of preference really, but there are some comfort features that are missing from Caja.
<tiox> And I also did it just because. Can't do it in Linux Mint, but can in Ubuntu MATE. Automatic winner for ease of customization, and there's a PPA that lets you have it without Cinnamon deps.
<tiox> So there obviously is demand for it.
<fifty-sevenC> Oh cool
<fifty-sevenC> No more flash on chrome soon
<tiox> Adobe Flash or Pepper Flash?
<fifty-sevenC> adobe
<Akuli> No more flash player anywhere soon, the world will move to HTML5 :)
<Akuli> I haven't had flash on my browsers for a few months now
<tiox> The problem with that is, all those Flash games...
<Akuli> You could get a hobby that doesn't force you to use propertiary software
<tiox> There's a LOT of Flash content that's going to no longer work without any version of Flash.
<Akuli> Like programming
<fifty-sevenC> they are changing it so it won't be advertised to websites as enabled
<fifty-sevenC> and you can disable it entirely
<fifty-sevenC> and some point won't be on chrome at all
<tiox> I can see it now; Once Flash is completely abandoned and unsupported, MORE people will go onto those seedy "Get Flash" websites and be slammed with malware.
<tiox> This is a boon for criminals.
<nomic> google is abandonig flash (news today)
<tiox> If they abandon Pepper entirely... well, I suppose there's th Flash viewer for content if people still want to use that. I wonder how Newgrounds and Kongregate is handling this?
<tiox> s/th/the
<fifty-sevenC> I've had flashblock installed an on for a long time
<fifty-sevenC> I hardly ever notice flash missing
<tiox> You can supersede that with NoScript and it'll work to also block various other scripts.
<tiox> we're talking about Firefox.
<tiox> Provided we're*
<fifty-sevenC> I don't want noscript.
<tiox> Fair enough. It's super-easy to whitelist websites from the toolbar buttons these days.
<fifty-sevenC> flashblock, ublock and ghostery is all the privacy bits
<tiox> Not sure how long ago you used it, but NoScript is way more user-friendly than when I first used it.
<tiox> (Coming from somebody who use to have both extensions.)
<fifty-sevenC> These factory temp agencies are so desperate now
<fifty-sevenC> "GREAT HOURS! GREAT PAY!" for less than McDonalds starts now. lool
<fifty-sevenC> McDonalds starts at $10 per hour now
<fifty-sevenC> I wish there were more linux jobs where I live
<fifty-sevenC> Nothing but top secret clearance linux admin positions and it is like 20 agencies all advertising the same position
<tiox> Well, here's something you could do; Advertise your own "System conversion services" and get interested people off of Windows 10.
<tiox> You can make a USB key with a whole whacktonne of operating systems and help consult with people which one would be right for them, maybe.
<fifty-sevenC> I've thought of doing Linux consulting. This area is too rural I think
<fifty-sevenC> The nearest LUG is like, 1.5 hours away
<fifty-sevenC> The big thing about taking people off windows is keeping their data and figuring out which apps they need
<fifty-sevenC> I don't really get how people get into Linux jobs when all anyone wants is Senior admins. They won't even look at a JR.
<fifty-sevenC> Also, companies looking for a Bachelors and 7 years experience for an 'entry level' position
<tiox> There' a lot of "Knows somebody who knows somebody" stuff that goes on with this kind of work.
<fifty-sevenC> I actually did land an interview for one of those top secret Linux Admin position. I was able to answer most of the questions and they agreed to interview me as a Junior. They asked when I could start and when I said "Well I'm unemployed so whenever is best for you" and they quickly got that look on their face from happy to pissed off.
<tiox> That makes no sense.
<tiox> You answered the questions and proved yourself capable on a sheet of paper, enough so they wanted to put you into something, the moment you say you had no employment at all, they drop you.
<fifty-sevenC> Yeah. I even contacted their HR person and asked for feedback and they ignored me
<tiox> Like, what, these guys get their jollies off of stealing talent?
<fifty-sevenC> I guess so
<fifty-sevenC> It was for the Coast Guard/DHS. One of those buildings made just for contractors
<fifty-sevenC> ie out of a few hundred people there is like 5 people who work directly for the government
<tiox> Maybe you can find a nearby LinuxCon and see if you cannot find a contact there.
<fifty-sevenC> Maybe
<tiox> Sometimes you just have to lie. Sad to say that, but liars make it in this world.
<tiox> SO long you can fib without revealing your level of incompetence, you're a winner.
<fifty-sevenC> I am also fairly certain my last employer is talking smack about me. But I can't prove it yet without some of these companies being willing to talk but none will.
<fifty-sevenC> It is like "Ok, lets get your verification done" and then I never hear back and they don't answer calls
<gordonjcp> fifty-sevenC: then ask the places you've applied to for feedback
<fifty-sevenC> I do
<fifty-sevenC> They don't ever return calls
<gordonjcp> fifty-sevenC: also, get someone to be an "employer", and call your old work for a reference, see what they say
<tiox> While completely unrelated, Luke Lafreniere, known more often these days as Linus Sebastian's wingman for Linus Media Group lied his way into working there.
<tiox> Didn't have too much experience, though he did stuff with Adobe Premier here or there, did just enough to get the job done and look at where he is.
<fifty-sevenC> Yeah. but everything has verification services these days
<fifty-sevenC> gordonjcp, you think that would work?
<fifty-sevenC> I mean, they can just google a phone number and see it doesn't belong to a buisiness
<gordonjcp> fifty-sevenC: no, they can see it doesn't show up on google
<gordonjcp> fifty-sevenC: or you could ring from a mobile
<gordonjcp> well, s/you/your "employer"/
<gordonjcp> just to see what they say
<gordonjcp> fifty-sevenC: if you dial out from our wired phones at work, the number that shows up isn't anywhere on google
<fifty-sevenC> I know what they told me when I was fired. I have a good idea what they told the unemployement board but I don't know exactly. And they have proven themselves to be some very vindictive people before.
<gordonjcp> I could probably set up a VoIP number
<fifty-sevenC> Yeah I could just get a burner I suppose
<gordonjcp> fifty-sevenC: which country are you in?
<fifty-sevenC> USA
<gordonjcp> fifty-sevenC: which part?
<fifty-sevenC> Virginia
<gordonjcp> hm, so kind of halfway up on the right hand side
<fifty-sevenC> Yes
<fifty-sevenC> I want to move to Austin at some point
<gordonjcp> wonder what your old employers would do, if a big scary Scottish guy rang 'em up demanding references and giving them a lesson on how to treat people
<fifty-sevenC> Not sure. Last I talked to them they would only talk to me through their legal department
<fifty-sevenC> I was fired after my girlfriend at the time went insane and posted a bunch of crazy stuff on facebook, tagged me and my employer in it.
<fifty-sevenC> Stuff like I worked for the secret service, I worked with the FBI and church of satan to poison her, etc.
<gordonjcp> fifty-sevenC: then if they *are* telling prospective employers untrue or malicious things about you, it's vitally important to get a recording of them doing that
<fifty-sevenC> yes, I agree
<gordonjcp> fifty-sevenC: and then run a copy of that over to their legal department
<gordonjcp> then you watch their faces turn real pale
<fifty-sevenC> A friend wants to give me money to go to a lawyer. He worked for them too but it would be a couple months
<fifty-sevenC> I could use a spoofcard and call them
<fifty-sevenC> I heard at my last job they had to hire 9 people to replace me. I don't know if my friend was just bustin me or what.
<fifty-sevenC> What do you think of a Linux Helpdesk company?
<mate|39366> hi @all is it possible to use the kubuntu 16.04 "breeze" theme in mate ?
<mate|39366> i love the beautiful theme.. but the os is very buggy i dunno
<fifty-sevenC> I do not believe KDE and MATE themes are compatible
<fifty-sevenC> However, what you can do is open the "Appearance" preferences
<fifty-sevenC> From there you can pick a theme and customize it to be more similar
<fifty-sevenC> Actually
<fifty-sevenC> Is this the same theme? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Breeze-GTK+Theme?content=175995
<YankDownUnder> Morning...I've seen a few folks talking about "mate-panel" eating up vast amounts of memory and also randomly changing the arrangement of icons/applets - are there any resolutions to this particular issue as of yet?
<Gallomimia> haven't seen that much myself. but i do see them switch monitors on me
<ouroumov> YankDownUnder, haven't seen that either
<ouroumov> YankDownUnder, what version of Ubuntu MATE Are you using?
<Gallomimia> im not all that sensitive to memory issues on my box tho.
<YankDownUnder> In the past two weeks, I've caught a few folks talking about it - that the "mate-panel" randomly re-arranges the layout - and also eats up heaps of memory resource - and as well, changes the amount of "workspaces" that one has...which, as a matter of fact, I cannot seem to change any more - either via the workspace preferences, OR through debconf-editor...which is actually a bit on the strange side...
<ouroumov> ... YankDownUnder ?
<YankDownUnder> ouroumov, Si...?
<ouroumov> <ouroumov> YankDownUnder, what version of Ubuntu MATE Are you using?
<YankDownUnder> ouroumov, 16.04 Xenial
<ouroumov> OK, with what window manager?
<YankDownUnder> ouroumov, Right now I've just switched to marco...soft/comp
<ouroumov> What were you using when you experienced the issue?
<YankDownUnder> ouroumov, mate-panel, metacity and plank...however, that being said, any of the configurations that I've used in the past like what, three weeks, has had the same result. I've even gone so far as to disable my secondary monitor because - from what some have experirenced - it was the multiple monitor setup that was causing the issue...either which, this is something I've never seen in all of like 18 years of Gnome (and
<YankDownUnder> variants)...so it's kinda amusing on one hand and kinda frustrating on the other.
<ouroumov> Where can I read the accounts of those other persons experiencing the issue?
<johand> Just wanted to drop by and say hello and to say thanx for a great job with Ubuntu-mate! Cheers!
<ouroumov> hi johand
<YankDownUnder> ouroumov, Here. This channel.
<johand> hi ouroumov !
<ouroumov> YankDownUnder, let me grep my logs
<YankDownUnder> ouroumov, Coolbeans. I'm not going anywhere any time soon...(God forbid)
<ouroumov> So my log say a few people have reported problems with mate-panel, but grepping again for "memory" leaves only your comments YankDownUnder
<ouroumov> YankDownUnder, here are the currently reported bugs about mate-panel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mate-panel
<YankDownUnder> ouroumov, Then I shall defer to you on that. Before this reboot, the memory shown in top was 74% by mate-panel...I even killed some apps to try to free some resource, but was unable to do much of anything - and ended up rebooting...even caja was choking...
<YankDownUnder> ouroumov, I shall go through my logs and get all the pertinent data and file this...(after coffee, after starting work, etc etc etc)
<ouroumov> YankDownUnder, did you do any special tweaking of your desktop post install?
<ouroumov> YankDownUnder, my thought was that something else might be screwing with mate-panel, and I was thinking this is the kind of things compiz tend to do
<YankDownUnder> ouroumov, No, bro...just a straight out normal FRESH install of Xenial-Mate...and was sticking to the "Old Fashioned Gnome2" ideology...wanted to have my "old" desktop...so, nothing special. All "vanilla".
<ouroumov> Yeah. I'm using the same default layout YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> ouroumov, As far as compiz is concerned - it's useless to me, really...nice as it is...I run a lot of vm's for testing and tweaking and such...so it only gets in my way.
<ouroumov> Eye-candy is overrated anyway :)
<ouroumov> But anyway, yeah, I've no idea what might be causing the issue on your machine
<YankDownUnder> ouroumov, it's nice as a "show off what linux can do" kinda thingo for clients...but for ME...usage is important...the rest is just "fluff"
<YankDownUnder> ouroumov, When the work week is done, I might experiement by blowing out my current login and creating a new user - and all that that entails...but until then, well...not going to muck about too much...don't have time, don't have the initiative...
<ouroumov> YankDownUnder, when you've installed it did you erase the drive or did you reuse some existing $HOME partition?
<YankDownUnder> ouroumov, Fresh install, bro. I blew out - completely - everything that I had...have my druthers to do that instead of doing "overlay upgrades" as it were...
<ouroumov> Yeah so that can't be about old .config files screwing around either. :/
<tiox> ouroumov: Compiz doesn't have to be all fluff y'know.
<ouroumov> tiox, I'm happy with compton though.
<YankDownUnder> ouroumov, Ah well...it's yet another strange mystery to keep the mind occupied...as long as it doesn't interrupt my actual work, well, I really don't care...more of a nuisance than anything...I can live with a nuisance (or a wife)...same diff.
<ouroumov> compton does the only thing I care about (vsync)
<tiox> So the whole idea fo zooming out to see all your virtual workspaces and what they are doing isn't a thing you're into hm?
<tiox> Understandable. Different strokes and all.
<tiox> s/fo/of
<ouroumov> YankDownUnder, so yeah when you have the time consider submitting a bug report, describing your setup and your hardware in the process
<YankDownUnder> ouroumov, Yep - later today - after "work" is relatively completed...
<ouroumov> tiox, actually I like my workspaces to behave the classical way
<ouroumov> tiox, such as: when I switch, taskbar items are updated to reflect the new workspace
<YankDownUnder> (Still missing Gnome 1.4.6 after all these years)
<tiox> I was around when GNOME 2 was the big deal.
<tiox> So of course I like things the GNOME 2 way.
<YankDownUnder> tiox, Even to this day, I still "miss" the "Ancient Gnome"...fun things to do with it...
<YankDownUnder> ...then again, I also liked olvwm...if that tells you much of anything...
<gsivori> anyone around here?
<gordonjcp> gsivori: lots of people
<gsivori> gordonjcp, we've spoken before lol
<gsivori> remember the issue with the bootup?
<gsivori> I'm gonna need your help once again
<gordonjcp> possibly
<gordonjcp> nope
<gordonjcp> because I'm going to bed
<gordonjcp> it's nearly midnight
<gsivori> k
<gsivori> thanks though
<gsivori> have a good night
<gordonjcp> no worries
<gordonjcp> maybe if you just ask your *real* question someone will answer
<gsivori> here's my issue: is it possible to migrate a linux partition and swap to a windows disk? both physical disks are in my notebook, but the linux one is not working properly
<ouroumov> gsivori, how so?
<gsivori> ouromov: i'm always running fsck during boot because of disks errors.. its tiresome
<alkisg> gsivori: use gparted to resize your windows disk to make free space and clone the partitions to it
<ouroumov> Are you sure it's not windows screwing up your other filesystems?
<gsivori> windows is on another physical disk, how could that be possible?
<alkisg> Which part, to resize the other disk or to copy the partitions?
<gsivori> alkisg: the problem is that it won't let me add another primary partition
<alkisg> You already have 4 primary partitions?
<gsivori> i have 3 on windows
<alkisg> What's the output of: sudo lsblk --fs
<gsivori> boot, system and data (ntfs all)
<alkisg> Put it in pastebin
<gsivori> http://pastebin.com/efbQv2kL
<alkisg> OK, it should allow you to resize them, and create a big extended partitions, with any number of logical partitions in it
<ouroumov> alkisg, that's a cool command. I hadn't noticed the --fs option thanks
<alkisg> You can't have more than 4 primary partitions, but you can have 3 primary, 1 extended, and 3 logical inside the extended
<alkisg> ouroumov: np :)
<gsivori> so i should create an extended partition
<alkisg> Yup, unless you don't need a swap and can use a swap file instead
<gsivori> but how do i get a swap partition inside that one? also i'd be copying all the data from the sdb1 and sdb2 to that extended one
<alkisg> gparted has a clone operation
<alkisg> It should work for swap too
<gsivori> so first of all, resize and create the extended partition
<alkisg> You can manually format a partition to swap by: mkswap -U 38a23ed3-a930-47c0-acbc-a6f3ed20a89d /dev/sda6, but you shouldn't need that
<alkisg> Yup, make sure to have enough free space to fit both of your other partitions
<alkisg> gsivori: btw, do you see disk errors in `dmesg` or in smart logs?
<alkisg> Maybe it's not a hardware failure, but a software failure? (broken file system?)
<alkisg> ...like ouroumov said...
<gsivori> alkisg: yes i do
<gsivori> alkisg: should i pastebin that too?
<alkisg> Ah ok then if you see "ata seek error" or "read error" or "buffer io error", then no need
<alkisg> Sure, paste it
<gsivori> alkisg: http://pastebin.com/kn9KAjUz
<gsivori> alkisg: its a lot of output but search for:
<gsivori> blk_update_request
<alkisg> gsivori: ok yeah seems like a hardware error
<alkisg> Note that even if you clone the partition, your data might still have issues
<alkisg> E.g. if you copy a broken file, it'll stay broken
<gsivori> alkisg: seriously?? woa
<gsivori> alkisg: so it's going to be a waste of time
<alkisg> A nice command to see the extend of the errors, is "debsums -s"
<alkisg> But if it's a new installation, yeah ditch it and start over from scratch
<gsivori> it's not that new
<gsivori> but i'll be working on my thesis on this installation
<gsivori> using matlab and other necessary APIs
<gsivori> and can't afford having these issues
<alkisg> sudo apt-get install debsums; sudo debsums -s
<alkisg> This checks the integrity of many files in the system, using their md5sums
<alkisg> If you see that all of them are ok, there's a good chance that your data is ok too
<alkisg> If you see that e.g. 2% of them have issues, that's a lot of files, so you should start over
<gsivori> alkisg: k thanks
<alkisg> You're welcome
<gsivori> alkisg: it's taking some time..
 * alkisg heads off to bed too... :)
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-17
<ubuntu-mate> Hello all
<ubuntu-mate> Ive seem to have a problem with Ubuntu Mate 1604, When i am using the live version on a usb stick theres no problem, but when I reboot i get the black screan with a flashing curser or dash
<ouroumov> hi ubuntu-mate
<ubuntu-mate> Hello
<ubuntu-mate> how are you?
<ouroumov> Doing good, are you using the live now ubuntu-mate ?
<ubuntu-mate> yes I formated my hard drive
<ubuntu-mate> havnt installed yet
<ubuntu-mate> was worried i would get a bl;ack screen again
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, but you had installed it once before right?
<ubuntu-mate> yes earlier today
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, maybe we can help you out of the black screen business, but the OS needs to be installed first.
<ubuntu-mate> but when i install it...and reboot it goes black
<ubuntu-mate> how can I do anything to it?
<ouroumov> There are ways. First you can try setting a kernel boot parameter when you boot up using the bootloader interface.
<ubuntu-mate> whaaaa not sure what that is at all
<ubuntu-mate> sorry
<ouroumov> You can also switch to a text terminal using the keys CTRL+ALT+F1, log in, and make the parameter permanent
<ubuntu-mate> I have used linux before but am not command savy at all
<ouroumov> hang on ubuntu-mate I'm gonna reboot a machine cause I don't remember the sequence
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<ouroumov> aw crap by grub was unresponsive
<ouroumov> gonna try again
<ubuntu-mate> sorry
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<ouroumov> Yeah it's not working for me so I can't be sure of the steps but basically it should be like that:
<ouroumov> You install the OS to the drive, then you reboot. When the machine is booting again, hold the shift key down to access the grub menu
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<ouroumov> Then I think you've gotta type "e" for the edit options, and find the "nomodeset" parameter
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<ouroumov> If you don't find it, or your grub is like mine and does not work, you're gonna have to go to your black screen, then type CTRL+ALT+F1
<ouroumov> That'll bring you to a text-only interface
<ouroumov> you type your username, and then your password
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<ouroumov> When you type your password your characters won't be echoed back to you as star, but keep typing them and then type enter.
<ubuntu-mate> ok cool
<ouroumov> Once you've successfully logged in, you'll see a prompt like "username@machine:~/$"
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<ouroumov> you'll need to type the command to open a text editor: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<ouroumov> navigate to the line that says GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<ouroumov> and add in the parameter "nomodeset" so it becomes: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<ouroumov> then, save your changes by typing CTRL+X, then "y" then enter
<ubuntu-mate> gotchya
<ouroumov> Next, back at your prompt, type the command: sudo update-grub
<ouroumov> then sudo reboot
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<ouroumov> and hopefully, you'll have corrected the black screen issue
<ubuntu-mate> I did try something like that earlier...but i might have typed it in wrong
<ouroumov> You can always come back here using the live cd or using another machine and the web client on the Ubuntu MATE website
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<ubuntu-mate> can i print all the instructions from here?
<ubuntu-mate> that you gave me
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, you can note this url: https://paste.ubuntu.com/16470116/
<ubuntu-mate> oh wow cool thanks
<ouroumov> yw
<ubuntu-mate> ok Im off to try and install again
<ouroumov> good luck
<ubuntu-mate> thank you very much for your help, you have a great evening
<ouroumov> thanks, it's 3AM here xD
<ubuntu-mate> good thing your a night owel or Id be up the creek with no paddle...lmao...are you in the UK?
<ouroumov> France
<ubuntu-mate> same time zone right?
<ouroumov> yes
<ubuntu-mate> Im just outside Toronto Canada....Ill be in London UK in a month
<ouroumov> I thought I detected a hint of politeness there. xD
<ubuntu-mate> hahahahah you should have heard the swear words earlier when this sys went black lmao
<ouroumov> ^^
<ubuntu-mate> ok well I wont hold you up too late....thank you very much again and salute
<ouroumov> bye
<Gallomimia> ah yes, the troubling re-installs
<Gallomimia> i had that problem a few times...
<ouroumov> hm
<fifty-sevenC> I've heard some filesystems have issues if they aren't wiped before a reinstall.
<TheMarius> hmmm ... volume control bug seem to happen when i launch an app like VLC
<TheMarius> then volume control go into mongo mode... nothing works
<fifty-sevenC> What volume control bug?
<TheMarius> one ive had since i installed ubuntu mate
<fifty-sevenC> Tell me what it is
<TheMarius> its in indicator miniprogram 1.12.1
<fifty-sevenC> That does not tell me the problem. What is mongo mode?
<TheMarius> as in, it stops working ... closed apps are still there
<TheMarius> but click anything in the list, nothing happens
<fifty-sevenC> ok one minute
<ouroumov> Not seeing it in the bug list: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/
<TheMarius> right
<TheMarius> so do any of you notice this problem?
<fifty-sevenC> I'm looking for the indicator app
<TheMarius> i got issues running steam games too but thats obiosly since i have an ATI 5870 card.. not related to this
<fifty-sevenC> mate-indicator-applet ?
<TheMarius> guess thats it.. i use .no ubuntu
<ouroumov> TheMarius, sorry I can't reproduce, I think it's because I upgraded my distro from 16.04 Beta2 that some stuff are locked on my machine
<ouroumov> hang on, I found a way around
<TheMarius> hmm
<ouroumov> So TheMarius, I've got the applet sound menu now, what do I do?
<TheMarius> fire up a few apps... idk.. spotify etc
<ouroumov> I can apparently stop VLC playing music using that menu
<TheMarius> something that plays
<fifty-sevenC> So, do youmean the little popups that tell you what track is playing?
<TheMarius> works?
<ouroumov> I've got VLC, clementine and SMPlayer referenced in the menu
<TheMarius> let it run for a while then
<ouroumov> okay
<TheMarius> see if it stops
<TheMarius> it does here
<fifty-sevenC> Oh you mean you want music to stop when you close an audio program?
<TheMarius> works for a day or two
<TheMarius> no
<TheMarius> the indicator app stops working.. only works again if i remove it from the panel and reboot
<fifty-sevenC> try opening a terminal
<TheMarius> yep
<fifty-sevenC> pkill mate-panel -signal 11
<fifty-sevenC> that should restart mate-panel without needing tgo reboot
<fifty-sevenC> ussually*
<fifty-sevenC> sometimes it won't restart
<fifty-sevenC> if it doesn't sudo restart
<TheMarius> invalid session id: ignal <-- ?
<fifty-sevenC> pkill mate-panel --signal 11
<TheMarius> k... but didnt fix it
<fifty-sevenC> Did the panel restart?
<TheMarius> yeah but problem is still there
<ouroumov> Still playing here
<TheMarius> way i did it was remove the indicator app from the panel.. readded it.. run your command .. now its a "dead square" there instead of volume control
<ouroumov> Still reactive too from the menu
<TheMarius> same as i get if i just remove indicator app from panel and readd it
<ouroumov> You're using 16.04 TheMarius ?
<TheMarius> dead square is the volume control.. all other apps in the indicator panel works
<TheMarius> yep
<fifty-sevenC> Hmm
<ouroumov> TheMarius, you can post about it on the forums or file a bug report, but I'm not sure what exact package would be responsible for that
<fifty-sevenC> I'm pretty sure mate-panel is what runs the indicators
<fifty-sevenC> lets see if reinstalling the packages helps
<TheMarius> just got a crash
<TheMarius> in /usr/bin/mate-panel
<fifty-sevenC> The crash is just the reporter seeing in the log mate-panel was restarted. Don't worry about it.
<TheMarius> ok
<fifty-sevenC> Anytime you restart a desktop service it will think it crashed
<TheMarius> interesting
<TheMarius> variety doesnt work either now
<TheMarius> havent had that before
<fifty-sevenC> sudo apt-get install --reinstall mate-panel mate-indicator-applet mate-indicator-applet-common
<fifty-sevenC> That might fix it, you will need to reboot after doing that
<fifty-sevenC> But I never heard of the problem you're having.
<TheMarius> ok .. one more bug .. it wont reboot
<TheMarius> it shuts off the themes
<TheMarius> but no reboot .. when i choose reboot from the panel
<TheMarius> ran it... ill do a reboot now
<TheMarius> brb!
<TheMarius> back
<fifty-sevenC> That is the theme manager being stupid. A known bug. It will reboot just takes a minute. To reboot faster just open a terminal and sudo reboot
<TheMarius> ahh ok
<fifty-sevenC> just fyi, if you sudo reboot it will come down immediately so it won't try to be friendsly with your apps and save your work or anything.
<TheMarius> heh
<TheMarius> well .. indicator seems fine now
<fifty-sevenC> Well then, it might have just been a corrupted file somewhere. :)
<TheMarius> but i did the same as i usually do to fix it.. reboot
<TheMarius> so i wont know until ive been running it a while
<TheMarius> maybe ..  ill keep you updated
<fifty-sevenC> Alright
<fifty-sevenC> You said you were having trouble with steam games?
<TheMarius> yep
<TheMarius> dota 2 etc wont start
<TheMarius> team fortress 2 starts fine though
<fifty-sevenC> any error output?
<TheMarius> no
<TheMarius> but when i launch steam i get a terminal message that i need to install latest version, press enter
<Gallomimia> steam game? ask steam to verify the integrity of game cache
<fifty-sevenC> Everytime?
<Gallomimia> TheMarius: i been getting that too. it's nearly every time
<TheMarius> i start it and nothing happens.. in some games i get a startup screen and it just freeze up, and if im lucky ill have it as a shadow on my desktop that wont go away
<fifty-sevenC> I've noticed a lot of games that advertise support for linux are really "Here you go, no promises if it works"
<Gallomimia> really??
<Gallomimia> i haven't had a single problem
<Gallomimia> er, except with payday2
<TheMarius> everytime on dota 2.. others are steam etc.. just no reaction at all when i try to start it
<TheMarius> but as i said, i have an ATI card
<fifty-sevenC> Anything made with Unity that advertises linux support is "Fire and forget" and the devs have no idea how to troubleshoot it.
<TheMarius> 5870 .. old one
<Gallomimia> oh yeah
<fifty-sevenC> Ok, steam has a little bug
<Gallomimia> ati + linux = linux plus graphics card in the garbage
<Gallomimia> so, yeah. just linux
<TheMarius> we'll see.. new driver coming later this summer they say
<fifty-sevenC> Wait a minute
<Gallomimia> i threw mine out. seriously
<fifty-sevenC> I am looking for the doc on the steam bug
<fifty-sevenC> http://askubuntu.com/questions/689598/steam-wont-open-in-ubuntu-15-10
<fifty-sevenC> Everytime steam updates I have to run the commands listed on that article.
<fifty-sevenC> Then steam works fine
<Gallomimia> you run 15-10?
<TheMarius> either way, nvidia gtx 1080 out soon ... which means a bunch of kids will sell theyre old nvidia graphics card, so i might get a bargain on a better used one
<fifty-sevenC> 16.04
<Gallomimia> yeah that'd be cool
<fifty-sevenC> But it has been a known problem for years
<fifty-sevenC> Steam only targets SteamOS. It working on Ubuntu is incidental
<TheMarius> if i had known this when i bought this card back in 2010 or so, i doubt id go ATI
<TheMarius> they should indeed be boycotted
<TheMarius> until they make descent linux drivers
<fifty-sevenC> I have an HD4670 1GB and it works fine. Just old and no current driver support
<ouroumov> TheMarius, it's the plan for them
<fifty-sevenC> The problem is since there is no new driver support we are stuck with drivers that don't get any benefit from the current range of hacks that make AMD cards run well on Linux
<TheMarius> well being able to game is some of the fun having a computer... idk what works well with an old 955 x4 3.2ghz amd processor but i wont waste $600 on a nvidia 1080 for sure on this rig
<TheMarius> cpu would be too much of a bottleneck
<ouroumov> AMD are going full on the open source route
<TheMarius> but getting a cheaper nvidia used is an idea
<fifty-sevenC> I wouldn't trust Nvidia much either
<fifty-sevenC> A new currently supported card I think AMD is likely to work better.
<ouroumov> nvidia prices for good mid-range hardware are sure to take a nosedive with the upcoming 1080 launch
<TheMarius> thing is this old computer works fine .. think i bought it in 2008 and it does what i need
<fifty-sevenC> Anyways, I am trying to sell my desktop with Win10 on it so I can build the exact same thing again but with VT-d/IOMMU support
<TheMarius> speed is more than enough for anything i want to do except edit 4k video and play new games
<TheMarius> but until 4k is the standard i doubt ill bother doing anything with this setuop
<TheMarius> setup
<ouroumov> hey TheMarius, my indicator applet just crashed
<TheMarius> and thats still a few years ahead
<TheMarius> ouroumov, same problem i have?
<ouroumov> Not exactly
<TheMarius> why didnt you have it by default btw?
<ouroumov> As in, it relaunched fine and I can use it to stop playback again
<TheMarius> ok
<ouroumov> TheMarius, because I don't need it, I'm not a fine of programs not dying when I tell them to close
<ouroumov> a fan *
<fifty-sevenC> With VT-D/IOMMU support you can run Windows in a VM and give it direct hardware access. So you can play all the games at full speed but still have the main OS be linux.
<TheMarius> thats sweet
<TheMarius> linux should be main os
<TheMarius> so you have a secure base
<fifty-sevenC> Yeah the indicator confused the crap out of me too way back when.
<fifty-sevenC> Start playing a mp3, get tired of it and close the app but it kept playing.
<ouroumov> yeah
<ouroumov> It's awful.
<TheMarius> so its normal its buggy?
<ouroumov> TheMarius, no
<ouroumov> You should report your problem on the forum or on launchpad
<TheMarius> im going to wait and see if reinstall solved it
<fifty-sevenC> Wierd
<fifty-sevenC> I never noticed I didn't have the right volume indicator
<ouroumov> fifty-sevenC, it's not the default one I think
<Gallomimia> i run linux so i can have a secure/stable base, but with my ati card, if any program made the wrong call to the gpu, it crashed X
<Gallomimia> all programs started after i type my password were terminated.
<Gallomimia> so, that had to go :/
<fifty-sevenC> ouroumov, that is even worse then if the default indicator doesn't support playing in the background but the other indicator does
<Gallomimia> here's hoping new drivers make it better. mine was a factory overclocked older model gpu on a newer card, so it had a bunch of manufacturer added stuff and needed proprietary drivers from the card maker, not ati. which were windows only of course
<ouroumov> I don't think so fifty-sevenC
<TheMarius> Gallomimia, that sucks, i guess thats why youre having problems
<ouroumov> I'm quite content with the default indicator doing just the obvious: indicate, and control global volume
<fifty-sevenC> Well music plays in the background with no way to stop it without reopening the app or having the other volume indicator
<Gallomimia> TheMarius: not anymore. i gave that card away, and picked up an nvidia
<TheMarius> ok
<fifty-sevenC> My windows 10 box has Bestcrypt on it. You can't trust the built in windows full disk encryption since they admittted to having backdoors for police years ago
<fifty-sevenC> So my Windows is secure, but using it is way to annoying
<ouroumov> bestcrypt?
<fifty-sevenC> besycrypt is made by a Finnish company called Jetico
<ouroumov> if it's something running in windows it can't be secure
<fifty-sevenC> $100 per year
<fifty-sevenC> My most favorite thing ever is playing CS:GO and windows being like "Hey we scheduled a time for a reboot being RIGHT NOW because it looks like you're not using your computer"
<fifty-sevenC> and get a timeout penalty for being forced to abandon a competitive match
<ouroumov> haha
<ouroumov> You sound like that dude on twitch the other day
<ouroumov> At the end of a 9Hours long match
<fifty-sevenC> It has happened to everyone. Not just that twitch guy
<ouroumov> "We're installing W10 now, because fuck you."
<fifty-sevenC> Happened to me multiple times actually. Not just in games but also lose my work
<fifty-sevenC> I wish I never upgraded from windows 8.1 on my desktop. WIndows 10 is a a total CF.
<TheMarius> lol my ati 5870 is still up there with nvidia gtx 660 ti etc
<TheMarius> and people sell those still for a fair ammount of cash
<TheMarius> actually beats it in most areas
<fifty-sevenC> You would be surprised how many cards are just rebadges.
<TheMarius> seems like things kind of haulted around 2010 or so
<TheMarius> havent happened much since then
<fifty-sevenC> the 5870 has been rebadged a few times. But even though they still sell them under a different name they don't support them in drivers anymore.
<TheMarius> a 8 year old computer used to be a fossil back in the days... mine is still hanging on there
<fifty-sevenC> But the 5870 is still fast because it doesn't support all the new features since then
<TheMarius> wonder if this new driver applies to it
<TheMarius> from amd
<fifty-sevenC> http://www.jetico.com/products/personal-privacy/bestcrypt-volume-encryption
<fifty-sevenC> There is the product I use. The only one I ever seen support secureboot and EUFI
<TheMarius> veracrypt should do the trick
<TheMarius> and its free
<fifty-sevenC> Veracrypt does not support EUFI or secureboot
<TheMarius> k
<fifty-sevenC> trust me, I researched veracrypt before shelling out $100 for a 1 year license. lol
<TheMarius> i dont bother encrypting anything
<TheMarius> nothing i have worth stealing
<fifty-sevenC> Anyways Bestcrypt promises no backdoors ever, and they have been security audited by the US Government to get their contracts. So I trust it. I don't thin kveracrypt has ever been audited.
<fifty-sevenC> ie, US Government doesn't trust MS full disk encryption but does trust Jetico. :)
<TheMarius> http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/amd-kills-off-support-for-pre-gcn-line/ <- ha i knew it ... guess im moving over to nvidia when 1080 ti comes out full force and prices on older cards plunge
<ouroumov> I can't wait for the EU lawsuit against MS over the W10 bullshit
<Gallomimia> crypto is a topic i want to talk about
<Gallomimia> oh. pay-for encryption? as in.... not open source?
<Gallomimia> terrible
<fifty-sevenC> Open source doesn't matter if no one looks at it
<TheMarius> i do
<TheMarius> but thanks to software piracy few bother
<fifty-sevenC> There have been a lot of terrible open source crypto libraries and apps
<fifty-sevenC> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/5938
<alan_> Hola
<fifty-sevenC> So yeah, you get the source when buy it
<fifty-sevenC> http://www.jetico.com/download
<fifty-sevenC> click encryption -> linux
<fifty-sevenC> Gives you a tar file
<fifty-sevenC> Hi alan
<fifty-sevenC> Anyways, I remember when AMD said they were dropping support for my 4670. Said they were just making updates twice a year instead of every month. Then immediately made no updates ever.
<Gallomimia> of course open source can be terrible. but you always have the problem of needing to find out from other software devs how well the software work
<fifty-sevenC> Gallomimia, the problem isn't of software devs but actual cryptographers looking at it. Which the US government has a lot of.
<Gallomimia> a subject i want to know much more about yes
<fifty-sevenC> Well hit up your local bookstore and get some books on codebreaking
<ouroumov> 57c, for how long though? US Gov is in full on war-on-crypto mode nowadays
<Gallomimia> yep
<fifty-sevenC> ouroumov, that is just the FBI being retarded. The NSA, CIA and DOD would not stand for their comms being forced to go in the clear.
<fifty-sevenC> and no secure crypto means no online banking, no online stores. basically kill the online economy. SO the FBI can't and won't ever get its way. These things go in cycles.
<ouroumov> No crypto = no internet
<ouroumov> Sysadmins everywhere use SSH to administer the infrastructure
<fifty-sevenC> The FBI will go "Think of the children!", be told where to mail itself and in 20 years be at it again after everyone had retired from the last fiasco
<fifty-sevenC> ouroumov, think of all the servers that could be thrown away due to lack of need for them. Can't have user logins, stores, etc. Just static web pages. We could fit the whole internet on one server then! lol
<fifty-sevenC> Who needs SSH then? lol
<ouroumov> sure
<fifty-sevenC> 1999 era internet again.
<ouroumov> actually, all the US part of the internet :)
<ouroumov> Other countries won't follow suit. US would shoot itself in the foot.
<fifty-sevenC> The US part also controls the global naming system and the vast majority of the base of the trust chains
<fifty-sevenC> no chain of trust to resolve too == no encryption.
<ouroumov> Yeah but once the US is as relevant as a small farmer's village, this will be a minor problem for the other countries to solve
<fifty-sevenC> I'm not saying new chains of trust couldn't be made, but that it would be an immediate world wide impact affecting the entire internet and making new cains of trust takes time.
<qumbaala> r_L to open menu...any suggestions?
<ouroumov> hi qumbaala
<fifty-sevenC> r_l what?
<qumbaala> Hey, I cant seem to get Super_L to open menu, any suggestions/
<ouroumov> qumbaala, please be more verbose in the way you describe your issue
<ouroumov> okay
<qumbaala> Sorry, first half of the message got cut off :D
<ouroumov> Was Super+L always a thing?
<ouroumov> It's not a shortcut I have
<fifty-sevenC> Yeah that isn't a thing by default
<grey__> hi where can I uninstall firefox
<ouroumov> qumbaala, what menu are you talking about, the global menu?
<fifty-sevenC> You can add the shortcut yourself in the Keyboard Shortcuts menu
<ouroumov> hi grey__
<qumbaala> No, its not!  Yes the global menu.
<qumbaala> I've tried changing it to Super_L
<qumbaala> <Super>
<ouroumov> Yeah
<ouroumov> the windows key
<ouroumov> grey__, open a terminal and type in: sudo apt remove firefox
<grey__> software boutique support uninstall right?
<grey__> oh so I have to do it in terminal
<ouroumov> It will tell you to remove mate-desktop or whatever but according to the forum it's just meta-packages that are safe to remove grey__
<ouroumov> grey__, well I don't think firefox, being a core application, is listed in the boutique
<ouroumov> I could be wrong
<grey__> oh my bad. thank you ouroumov
<ouroumov> yw
<fifty-sevenC> I leave firefox installed. You never know if you might need it
<fifty-sevenC> and it is a trivial amount of disk space
<ouroumov> fifty-sevenC, yes but it's often updated and that's not a trivial amount of bandwidth
<ouroumov> (for some people)
<grey__> I dont use firefox, yeah a good browser but I love chrome
<Nosophorus> hello, guys
<ouroumov> sup Nosophorus
<HetroErectus> <- themarius back on windows machine
<fifty-sevenC> Hi
<HetroErectus> my trusty old surface pro 3
<HetroErectus> looking at benchmarks
<HetroErectus> i was right reg my cpu ... 955 x4 3.2ghz amd is still a descent processor
<HetroErectus> 8 years after i bought it
<HetroErectus> LOL
<HetroErectus> performance like i3 and some of the lower end i5s
<HetroErectus> id have to go i7 to enter into new territory regarding cpu use.. such as 4k video editing etc
<HetroErectus> so makes sense to wait with upgrading anything to 4k is standard
<fifty-sevenC> My desktop has an i3 with hyperthreading in it
<HetroErectus> however.. here in farmville we still have 3mbit line so that'll wait to fiber gets here
<HetroErectus> yeah it works fine
<HetroErectus> and i have a playstation 4 to run battlefield so
<HetroErectus> upgrading is still out..i was considering it but nope
<fifty-sevenC> I am hoping to build a really cheap server soon to build a docker swarm on
<fifty-sevenC> That would be so much fun.
<gemini__> hi
<ouroumov> hi gemini__
<gemini__> got a qustion
<ouroumov> shoot
<gemini__> i got a raspberry pie 3 but cant get chromeuim oos to bood ?
<ouroumov> hwat?
<gemini__> i cant get chromioum os installed on the raspberry pie 3
<gemini__> i can wright the iso to the sd card but it wont boot
<ouroumov> You mean "Chrome OS"? The google OS?
<gemini__> ya
<ouroumov> This here is the Ubuntu MATE support channel :o
<gemini__> ok
<ouroumov> Maybe the google guys have their own channel to help you :o
<gemini__> i also tryed to install the chrome browser but it keep closing?
<ouroumov> Did you install it through the software boutique ?
<gemini__> yes
<ouroumov> (Welcome -> Software)
<ouroumov> hm
<ouroumov> And your system is fully up to date?
<fifty-sevenC> I wasn't aware chrome OS supported rpi
<gemini__> they didi for the pie 2
<fifty-sevenC> You have to use a different version
<fifty-sevenC> http://www.chromiumosforsbc.org/home/
<gemini__> i been there to get the iso
<gemini__> but the pie 3 wont boot it
<fifty-sevenC> http://www.chromiumosforsbc.org/install/
<fifty-sevenC> Try folliwing the Mac install instructions
<gemini__> would if i had a mac
<fifty-sevenC> it should work except diskutil
<fifty-sevenC> instead use sudo fdisk -l
<gemini__> unless they dont have one for the pie 3 yet
<YankDownUnder> ouroumov, Evening (or morning)...have earlier this afternoon found "mate-panel" consuming 86% of my available memory...quite interesting that...(have a screenshot of the window if required)
<ouroumov_> Hey YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> ouroumov_, G'day
<ouroumov_> Gday to you
<ouroumov_> YankDownUnder, so have you filed a bug report yet?
<YankDownUnder> ouroumov_, I shall do that after the "better half" is finished telling me what to do, how to do it, when to do it, and in what fashion to do it. I defer to her judgement in life. Makes things easier.
<ouroumov_> So what's she telling you to do right now?
<YankDownUnder> SHE is telling me heaps other things as she regards anything to do with IT as an alien universe - if it's outside of FB and chatting, it doesn't truly exist (and email)
<ouroumov_> Well this is chatting, of a sort
<YankDownUnder> ouroumov_, It's still alien. IRC, regardless of it's age and tenure, does not actually exist in the missus' world...it's a frivolous imagined thing. Like fixing computers. Or "operating systems other than Windows".
<ouroumov_> Well
<ouroumov_> I know your pain.
<ouroumov_> Hang in there.
<ouroumov_> I'm off to fetch a cup of joe.
<flexiondotorg> Morning
<alkisg> Good morning flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> alkisg, o/
<flexiondotorg> Just finishing off some IRC stuff :-)
<alkisg> :)
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: you may also put the irclogs in the /topic if you like
<alkisg> E.g. "channel logs available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/"
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkisg> Nice, ubottu is working :)
<flexiondotorg> alkisg, Turns out my bounder lost some of its configuration :-(
 * alkisg was looking at starting to use znc, but was too lazy to configure it :D
* flexiondotorg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mate to: Home of Ubuntu MATE | https://ubuntu-mate.org/ | Community https://ubuntu-mate.community/ | Donate https://ubuntu-mate.org/donate/ | IRC Logs http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<BlackPanx> hey guys... i've set LTS in my /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, currently i run 15.10 version of ubuntu mate, yet do-release-upgrade doesn't show latest 16.04 LTS release to me... anything i can do ?
<alkisg> BlackPanx: put "normal" there
<alkisg> lts will be "activated" with 16.04.1
<BlackPanx> oh
<BlackPanx> any eta on that ?
<alkisg> There's a wiki page, google for "xenial release schedule"
<BlackPanx> i'll check it
<BlackPanx> thanks
<alkisg>  39     July 21st      PointRelease  Ubuntu 16.04.1
<BlackPanx> ouch
<BlackPanx> 2 months still
<BlackPanx> okay
<ouroumov_> uh, arstechnica is down
<BlackPanx> thanks for info alksig i'll just update to 16.04 now
<nicola> ciao
<ouroumov_> hi nicola
<ouroumov_> Damn so the channel is publicly logged now
<ouroumov_> I'm gonna have to watch my language
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov, :-)
<ricotz> flexiondotorg, hi
<ricotz> flexiondotorg, I assume you are running xenial on a pi2 yourself, did you ran network trouble with systemd 229-4ubuntu5?
<flexiondotorg> ricotz, Pi3 currently, with Ubuntu MATE 16.04. No issues other than the recently fixed Network Manager.
<ricotz> flexiondotorg, with -proposed pocket?
<flexiondotorg> No, without proposed.
<ricotz> hmm, I see
<ricotz> with 4.4.10?
<flexiondotorg> 4.4.10 of what?
<ricotz> the kernel
<flexiondotorg> No, 4.1.19.
<flexiondotorg> The Ubuntu MATE build of 16.04 for the Pi 2/3 use the Raspberry Pi Foundation kernel.
<ricotz> oh, this seems quite outdated and vulnerable
<ricotz> yeah, and this 4.4.10 is the official build from rpi-update
<flexiondotorg> ricotz, Yeah, you can use rpi-update to get the latest.
<flexiondotorg> I've not tested that one much though.
<flexiondotorg> Mirroring what Raspbian ships.
<ricotz> alright, I keep systemd pinned for a bit longer then
<ricotz> I would assume raspbian ships something newer by now ;)
<ricotz> * Updated firmware and kernel (https://github.com/raspberrypi/firmware/commit/cc6d7bf8b4c03a2a660ff9fdf4083fc165620866)
<mate|21500> hi.i have a question about fan working in ubuntu mate 16.04 with amd gpu.both in windows and ubuntu almost system temp are similar but fan working in ubuntu is more than windows! is it normally?
<mate|21500> any answer?
<petrolhead_neel> Hi all
<petrolhead_neel> Anyone using MATE 16.04 on RPI2?
<flexiondotorg> petrolhead_neel, Yes.
<petrolhead_neel> @flexiondotorg, which browser are you using?
<flexiondotorg> Firefox.
<petrolhead_neel> Does it lag on websites like Facebook?
<flexiondotorg> Yes, it lags on complex sites, but that is kind of to be expected.
<petrolhead_neel> Agreed
<flexiondotorg> petrolhead_neel, You might want to install "webbrowser-app oxideqt-codecs-extra"
<flexiondotorg> That is the Ubuntu browser for Ubuntu Touch.
<flexiondotorg> I've not tested it on the Pi yet, but it is based on Chromium and stripped down.
<flexiondotorg> Might be good.
<flexiondotorg> Would be interested to hear your thoughts.
<petrolhead_neel> BTW, I have  a CM Storm Devastator keyboard anmd whenever I plug in more than one USB drive, that backlight goes off. Power issues, I guess
<petrolhead_neel_> I am using 5v Samsung adapter
<tv_> hi
<tv_> i have problem with fresh player on firefox
<tv_> i need some help =)
<petrolhead_neel_> You mean flash?
<tv_> flash doesnt work on raspberry
<tv_> i have apt get fresh player
<tv_> and now i have a problem failed to load libpepflashplayer.so
<tv_> i use this : https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/tutorial-flash-player-for-chromium-and-firefox/3598
<tv_> who know this problem on freshplayer => failed to load libpepflashplayer.so
<tv_> hi community i need some help for ubuntumate on raspberry
<tv_> flashplayer dont work i try use pepperflash i have problem
<tv_> and chromuim was intalled but dont work to, he start and crash
<tv_> ideas ?
<ouroumov_> hi tv_
<ouroumov_> tv_, did you try Google Chrome? I'm not sure it's available for rpi but if it is, it might be worth checking out
<tv_> no i go try now but i prefer firefox =)
<tv_> now idea why chromium crash at start ?
<tv_> i install him with welcome of ubuntu mate
<ouroumov_> Sorry but no, I don't have a rpi either so I can't test that for myself
<ouroumov_> btw did you install flash through the software boutique too?
<tv_> adobe flash player is incomatible with rpi
<tv_> the welcome ubuntu mate say use pepperflash
<tv_> but after pepper flash installed i have problem with lipepflashplayer.so -_-
<tv_> google chrome dont compatible with rpi xD
<ouroumov_> Yeah
<ouroumov_> Well, have you checked the forums? Maybe another rpi user has found a solution? :/
<tv_> i search ^^but dont found actually
<tv_> welcome give me this tutorial for flash on rpi but dont work :/ https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/tutorial-flash-player-for-chromium-and-firefox/3598
<mate|29517> Good morning.  I am looking for information on how to place icons where I want them on the desktop.  I am trying to manage a group of thin clients with puppet and want them all to be placed in the same spot.  Is there a file I can change somewhere?  Thanks.
<Akuli> mate|29517, i doubt they're in a single file, see your dconf editor
<mate|29517> Thank you Akuli, I have been through there quite extensively, without finding any reference to my particular files.  Even a search turns up nothing for their names.
<Akuli> Right, dconf and gsettings are used for a lot of little things like this
<Akuli> not single files, that'd be a lot more work than a good setting manager for everyone :)
<mohamed_> mohamed ahmed
<ouroumov> hi
<frankmate> y there
<frankmate> hey there
<Fluxxuate> greetings and salutations everyone...
<festerB> Fluxxuate: hello.... c?
<Fluxxuate> I am curious about the UbuntuMate Raspberry Pi version running on a stock raspberry pi 3 and the software in the software boutique
<festerB> Fluxxuate: someone else pls, don't know about the pie...
<Fluxxuate> Whenever i attempt to install the software it indicates that it is successfully installed (ie. Chromium and Gparted) but GParted does not show in my accessories menu and chromium launches and crashes before it displays a single web page. Am I doing something wrong?
<Fluxxuate> That's okay festerB, I trust that I'll be confused enough about something on my 64bit UbuntuMate build down the line...lol
<gordonjcp> Fluxxuate: try running Chromium from a terminal and see if it shows any error messages
<Fluxxuate> gordonjcp: I am a total neophyte with the terminal, what do I enter to proceed as you suggested?
<gordonjcp> open a terminal and type "chromium-browser"
<gordonjcp> or maybe even just "chro<tab>"
<Fluxxuate> Here is my error message:
<Fluxxuate> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Fluxxuate> ccagle@cdcrp-desktop:~$ [3287:3287:0517/155740:ERROR:sandbox_linux.cc(334)] InitializeSandbox() called with multiple threads in process gpu-process
<gordonjcp> doesn't tell me anything, but maybe you can submit a bug on launchpad
<gordonjcp> Fluxxuate: try googling for the error message
<gordonjcp> maybe leave off the numbers
<festerB> maybe disable hw acceleration if possible, both ff and chrome somethimes go for that
<Fluxxuate> wow...apparently i am not a "special snowflake" afterall. There is a huge amount of information on this issue. Thank you for the suggestion to find errors by using the terminal. Really appreciated.
<Fluxxuate> festerB: hmmmm...it is such a "simple but complex" device I would not think that somewhat "hobbling" in further would be prudent. Still I am willing to try...perhaps it will help or be useful for others.
<gordonjcp> Fluxxuate: one thing that seems to crop up is downgrading to an older build
<Fluxxuate> All Interested: I downgraded following the instructions from this post I found: http://ubuntu-mate.community/t/chromium-crashes-when-starting-segfaults/4578/12 and it works perfectly now!
<Fluxxuate> However, now I am curious what I could do to help make the most recent version work properly. I am by no means a strong coder; I have a limited but favorable experience with C and Java. I am better at diagnostic and analytical tasks but is there any way to contribute to FLOSS project with such a limited skillset? I would think I would be of the most service by staying out of the way and letting the proficient
<Fluxxuate> handle the situation?
<daniel_> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu Mate in VirtualBox, is there anyway to get this to display in 1080p?
<randall> daniel_,  do you have guest editions installed?
<daniel_> Does it come with VirtuaBox?
<randall> installs separately
<pavlos> daniel_, you can d/l them from the vb site
<nomic> install guest additiions is an option on virtualbox menu
<cheaser> hello. so i have just installed chronium web browser thru the ubuntu software store. Whenever i try to open the application it will close down before it even opens up. What might the problem be?
<daniel_> where is it at on the VB menu?
<pavlos> daniel_, after you start your VM, look at Devices, insert Guest Additions CD ... (make sure you have it d/l it from the VB site)
<tiox> Huh? How can there bs a person named WIMPy who isn't Martin Wimpress?
<tiox> Anyway, forun auth for google is broken.
<daniel_> Alright, thank you. I'll give it a try. I'll have to log out of this but I'll come back if I have any more issues.
<daniel_> Okay I've downloaded the Guest Additions iso and have it set to run in Mate, it shows up on my desktop.
<daniel_> Should I run it in Ubuntu now or should I extract and run it on my main PC
<nomic> once guest additions installed in virtualbox -- fullscreen should be available
<nomic> just install it
<Guest88813> hi?
<nomic> hi
<Guest88813> i was you?
<nomic> do you need help with ubuntu
<nomic> mate
<Guest88813> ok  by
<Guest88813> bye
<fifty-sevenC> Hi
<nomic> hi
<nomic> do you have a problem or a question about ubuntu mate
<fifty-sevenC> no
<TheMarius> hey guys ... the volum control has crashed again
<TheMarius> time to file bug report i guess
<fifty-sevenC> yup
<fifty-sevenC> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mate-indicator-applet
<fifty-sevenC> click "Report a bug"
<nomic> "the volume control has crashed again" 1. what 'volume control' are you talking about .. 2. nature of crash  3. "again"?  why do you say "again" - there have been no reports of volume control "crashing" .. things don't "crash"
<nomic> there are many options for volume control
<nomic> many different ways
<fifty-sevenC> It is mate-indicator-applet crashing
<fifty-sevenC> Crashed on mine when I used it
<fifty-sevenC> last night
<nomic> there are other applets for volume control
<nomic> what do you mean "crashed"
<fifty-sevenC> Pretty sure it crashed on ouroumov's system too
<nomic> you have @ the very least "alsamixer" .. use it in bash
<nomic> this is vague information -- if you really have an issue post a topic on the forum site (ubuntu forums)
<fifty-sevenC> Not the volume applet
<fifty-sevenC> the mate-indicator-applet
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-18
<TheMarius> fifty-sevenC, however....... it might not be the indicator applet but the volume control program the indicator applet points to
<TheMarius> which is that? i cant see it now
<TheMarius> it only happens to that one
<TheMarius> skype diodon etc runs flawless in the indicator applet
<fifty-sevenC> Skype doesnt run after you exit it right?
<mate|7624> hello is anyone available , I have a problem with ubuntu mate 16.04 detecting my monitor dpi wrong , I have super tiny fonts  , I have searched and the help i have found is for other distros , any advice other than changing the font sizes manually which looks ugly ?
<mate|7624> i found this , but i dont see options in with the fonts to change the dpi  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HugeFonts#Problem:__Looks_ugly_without_96_dpi
<mate|7624> also thats just for ubuntu
<mate|7624> i did that command as it said in the link to see what X thinks my dpi should be and i got xdpyinfo | egrep 'dimensions|resolution'
<mate|7624>   dimensions:    1920x1080 pixels (508x286 millimeters)
<mate|7624>   resolution:    96x96 dots per inch
<xiaya> ??
<maxspice> if i install python-pip and install a package via pip, then will "apt-get upgrade update that package in future?
<alkisg> No
<maxspice> oh okay
<ubuntu-mate> join #madrid
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<shaniah> hey
<matteo__> Hi :)
<fifty-sevenC> hi
<matteo__> Can I ask for some information?
<ouroumov_> hi matteo__
<ouroumov_> ask away
<matteo__> I'm running for the first time Ubuntu Mate in a VM Machine trying to understand how is it. Until now I'm loving it. I've changed window manager to compiz, I like the animation but everything runs very slow and laggy. It depends only on VM?
<fifty-sevenC> Compiz requires 3d acceleration
<fifty-sevenC> Which means you need it in your host, your virtual machine must support it, it has to be enabled and guest additions/tools have to be installed in the guest.
<fifty-sevenC> What is your host OS?
<fifty-sevenC> And do you have 3d acceleration in it?
<matteo__> Maybe I forgot 3d acceleration
<matteo__> My host OS is Debian, and I've installed the guest addictions
<fifty-sevenC> What VM product are you using?
<fifty-sevenC> Virtualbox?
<matteo__> Yes
<fifty-sevenC> Shutdown the VM. Change the settings -> video -> enable 3d checkbox
<fifty-sevenC> turn the VM back on
<fifty-sevenC> You have to enable it on a per VM basis. It is not on by default I believe
<fifty-sevenC> So if you make another you have to turn it back on again.
<ouroumov_> Also there's Compton as a WM option
<ouroumov_> Less flashy than Compiz
<ouroumov_> But still does the useful stuff, such as Vsync for tear-free video playback
<fifty-sevenC> ouroumov_, any 3d will be laggy if 3d support is not enabled.
<ouroumov_> 57c, I get it, just mentioning it because he's trying out Ubuntu MATE. :)
<matteo__> Thank you :)
<fifty-sevenC> I need to get around to filing a bug report for that mate-indicator-applet crash
<fifty-sevenC> Anyways
<fifty-sevenC> I should install VB on my laptop.
<fifty-sevenC> Docker seems to be a very popular and suitable replacement though
<fifty-sevenC> cgroup ++
<fifty-sevenC> ouroumov_, I have an interview tomorrow for a Linux Help Desk position. :) I can't wait.
<ouroumov_> You're gonna ace it :o
<ouroumov_> 57c: what company?
<fifty-sevenC> Not sure, it is a direct hire through Robert Half.
<fifty-sevenC> But I was able to narrow it down considerably. "new" US startup section of a swedish company in a specific city not known for tech making open source network monitoring products.
<dirtynapkin> hello
<dirtynapkin> how is everyone today?
<fifty-sevenC> Pretty good
<fifty-sevenC> My unemployement is at an end. lol
<mate|11794> Just curious. Does anyone know how to donate to the project as a business to claim taxes? Is Mate Team an NGO?
<fifty-sevenC> Hmm
<mate|11794> On Patreon it says that the company needs to be a not-for-profit, but I can't find this information on MATE website.
<fifty-sevenC> I'm looking for some email info
<mate|11794> Thanks:)
<fifty-sevenC> Do you have twitter?
<mate|11794> No
<fifty-sevenC> Facebook?
<mate|11794> Yes
<fifty-sevenC> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuMATEedition/
<mate|11794> Ok, that was kind of obvious:) I don't use social media much. You think they will reply on facebook?
<fifty-sevenC> I think so
<mate|11794> Alright! Thanks:)
<ouroumov_> he could have also waited for a while for flexiondotorg to respond.
<ouroumov_> Must have been the end of their workday.
<ouroumov_> I hate XML.
<fifty-sevenC> XML is fun!
<fifty-sevenC> Ha ha
<ouroumov_> Death to XML.
<ouroumov_> All hail Json.
<fifty-sevenC> Invalid XML character detected
<TheMarius> hrmf ... i should have installed linux on all my fam business computers except one program there wont run under linux .. axiafrakt ... just sent them a semi-grumpy email and asked when they will get a solution for linux :/
<TheMarius> its to print out labels and send packages .. this one lousy program
<fifty-sevenC> Does it work through Wine?
<TheMarius> no... .net app ..
<TheMarius> several have tried
<fifty-sevenC> .net should work with mono then
<TheMarius> mono?
<TheMarius> well ive googled treads about it.. it doesnt work
<fifty-sevenC> .net for Linux
<TheMarius> hmmm
<gordonjcp> TheMarius: ah, we have a problem with our parcel courier service like that
<gordonjcp> TheMarius: their website requires a java applet to print labels
<gordonjcp> it doesn't work in anything newer than IE7
<TheMarius> well ... still lousy they dont make it avaliable for linux .. it would simplify running these machines alot since compaly is full of computer n00bs installing toolbars and crap by accident
<gordonjcp> TheMarius: apparently you can lock all that stuff down in Windows
<TheMarius> i have to aid them all the time with irrelevant stuff
<fifty-sevenC> Java applet requires IE? Waaaah? Java a[[;et using ActiveX? What kind of abomination?
<TheMarius> linux would simplify it for me
<gordonjcp> fifty-sevenC: <shrug>
<TheMarius> have it on 2 irrelevant computers my dad use, he likes it
<TheMarius> and i made sure they just use open source software in win
<TheMarius> and it works fine
<TheMarius> so its just about changing platform
<gordonjcp> fifty-sevenC: firefox no longer supports the website and chromium works with the website but doesn't do java any more
<fifty-sevenC> You can whitelist the java applet for the website
<TheMarius> im honestly getting sick of nagdows
<fifty-sevenC> Huh, appears the chrome devs might have gotten rid of the enterprise workaround for the java applet
<fifty-sevenC> That is hardcore. Wow
<TheMarius> please update flash and yes we'll install crapafee antivirus with it without asking you, welcome to ask toolbar, your computer needs to be upgraded, offer: free 1 year subscription to office 365 .... idk how much of this junk i have to sort out on windows .. i spend hours each week with this
<fifty-sevenC> Google is getting rid of flash soon too
<TheMarius> this is why id like linux ... except for a bug here i bet is related to my weird hardware (the business computers are all laptop of common brands) its hazzle free
<TheMarius> the business computers are all sluggish now with weird problems
<TheMarius> libreoffice is whats used mostly + axia freight + replying on emails + printing
<TheMarius> and axia is the key to get this changed over.. so im hoping they listen
<TheMarius> would ease things alot for several businesses in this country
<TheMarius> reg. migrating to linux
<TheMarius> small windows programs like this is whats stopping it
<TheMarius> bet im not the only one
<kiik> hi
<TheMarius> mono-4.0-service .. is that the package for mono btw?
<TheMarius> or mono-complete ?
<fifty-sevenC> mono-complete is everything
<TheMarius> do i need it?
<fifty-sevenC> You need to figure out which .net version the program runs on
<ouroumov_> hi kiik
<fifty-sevenC> Hi kiik
<TheMarius> axia use net 4.0
<fifty-sevenC> It should be supported in mono then
<fifty-sevenC> http://www.mono-project.com/docs/about-mono/compatibility/
<ouroumov_> I hate mono too
<fifty-sevenC> Looks like mono-complete is what you will need
<ouroumov_> Almost as much as XML
<TheMarius> mono-runtime ... mono-complete ... ?
<fifty-sevenC> mono complete
<TheMarius> k
<TheMarius> not sure if the labelprinters are supported either
<ouroumov_> Enjoy your 170+ new root-certificates
<fifty-sevenC> lol
<fifty-sevenC> Don't hate mono. Hate .net with its 50 billion versions that have to be supported
<ouroumov_> Does it makes you install a boatload of root certs too?
<TheMarius> http://www.hsprinter.com/Uploads/55a0c5a2209bf.jpg <-- need to know if this works too .. have then connected together with a regular printer
<TheMarius> software will have to know which goes where
<TheMarius> and this aint connected to it
<lhz> I have sound issues on a clean install of 16.04, any ideas? More details here: https://gist.github.com/lhz/51e6e5da6cd1922e9129e250839785ee
<fifty-sevenC> If it connects via USB you could probably find a driver for it somewhere or maybe the .net app will interface it directly and it not need one.
<TheMarius> think i'll wait and betatest this on my dads dedicated bank linux laptop
<fifty-sevenC> lhz, I'm not familiar with coax sound.
<fifty-sevenC> lhz, I think it is using the wrong driver. Can you check?
<fifty-sevenC> The gigabyte page says it uses Realtek but your gist says Intel
<lhz> fifty-sevenC: strange that it works except for the occasional dropout?
<gordonjcp> lhz: does it work when you're not using optical out?
<TheMarius> well thanks guys
<TheMarius> *switching to surface pro and win* :/
<fifty-sevenC> Sorry TheMarius. Hopefully your vendors will catch up and stop holding you to windows one day.
<lhz> gordonjcp: don't think I have any other kind of cable to check here at the moment, but will try.
<fifty-sevenC> lhz, cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | grep Codec
<fifty-sevenC> run that
<fifty-sevenC> What does it spit out?
<lhz> fifty-sevenC: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/fe3711ba3792968cc15be81767bd031e
<ouroumov> TheMarius, can't you reserve one lousy machine for the label-printing task?
<ouroumov> And have UM on the others?
<fifty-sevenC> Ok, your card0 is your HDMI? Weird.
<lhz> fifty-sevenC: coax is just spdif with rca connector btw
<fifty-sevenC> lhz, cat /proc/asound/cards
<lhz> fifty-sevenC: added as comment to https://gist.github.com/lhz/51e6e5da6cd1922e9129e250839785ee
<fifty-sevenC> Ok, you're plugging into the PCH?
<lhz> if that is the s/pdif then yes
<fifty-sevenC> lhz, cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#1 | grep Codec
<fifty-sevenC> Woops I did that wrong
<fifty-sevenC> lhz, cat /proc/asound/card1/codec#0 | grep Codec
<lhz> cat /proc/asound/card1/codec#2 | grep Codec   =>   Codec: Realtek ALC892
<fifty-sevenC> Looks like you have the correct codecs.
<lhz> When not playing any sound, I hear a slight pop in my speakers every time the pulseaudio process is being supervised
<fifty-sevenC> kill rkit
<fifty-sevenC> rtkit
<lhz> fifty-sevenC: tried that, but it just respawns and resumes doing its supervising
<fifty-sevenC> sudo service rtkit-daemon stop
<lhz> that's what I did. it stopped, but was started again automatically after a few seconds
<fifty-sevenC> Hmm.
<lhz> i can try renaming the executable :)
<fifty-sevenC> well it seems rtkit is changing the process priority of your pupleaudio processes and causing pops when it does. ?
<fifty-sevenC> Don't rename it.
<fifty-sevenC> I don't know if anything other than pulseaudio uses it
<lhz> renaming the exe and then stopping the rtkit daemon caused my chrome to segfault when I went to youtube to play a video
<fifty-sevenC> Yeah if it needed audio
<fifty-sevenC> rtkit is an on demand service
<lhz> guess I need to find some way to stop it from changing priority of pulseaudio all the time then
<fifty-sevenC> Well, thing is it is supposed to change the priority of pulseaudio
<fifty-sevenC> But if you're saying everytime it does you get a pop then there is a problem
<fifty-sevenC> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Troubleshooting#Glitches.2C_skips_or_crackling
<fifty-sevenC> Try those
<lhz> fifty-sevenC: will have a look, thanks.
<fifty-sevenC> lhz, it has instructions to turn off the rtkit and on
<lhz> fifty-sevenC: tried all of those now, but no change.
<fifty-sevenC> battery charge estimates are hilarious sometimes
<fifty-sevenC> hmm
<fifty-sevenC> so with rtkill disabled it still popped?
<lhz> fifty-sevenC: didn't try that bit since there is no pulse-rt group existing
<lhz> fifty-sevenC: for now I think I will try connecting my monitor audio output to my receiver and see how that goes. just need to find the right cable.
<fifty-sevenC> ok
<fifty-sevenC> Could it be a bad connection or wire?
<lhz> doubtful, it works without a hitch in Windows 10 on the same computer
<lhz> strange that it worked fine in beta but this started to happen immediately after I updated to release
<Akuli> wired ethernet?
<Akuli> or wired something else?
<fifty-sevenC> spdif
<lhz> can't get any sound through the monitor either. think I'll try to install 15.10 just to confirm it works there.
<fifty-sevenC> through hdmi?
<lhz> spdif
<lhz> the monitor is connected through mini displayport
<fifty-sevenC> no sound at all now?
<lhz> nope, I suspect a hdmi connection to the monitor is needed for sound, even though it does say hdmi/displayport in the sound hw settings dropdown./
<lhz> i'd prefer to get spdif to work though so I can keep it digital all the way to the receiver.
<lhz> will check if spdif works without glitches in 15.10 like it did in 16.04-beta.
<fifty-sevenC> ok
<lhz> yup, just booted 15.10 from usb and no sound issues
<fifty-sevenC> hmmm
<fifty-sevenC> cat /proc/asound/cards
<lhz> looks identical (just different irq number)
<fifty-sevenC> Check the codecs?
<lhz> dumping to file now and copying off to a different pc so I can compare with 16.04
<fifty-sevenC> take your pulse audio config file too
<lhz> too late, but can do some more diffing later
<lhz> here's the codec diff: https://gist.github.com/lhz/06d808c34a96b590c52cf051f139a7fb
<fifty-sevenC> and the pa config diff?
<lhz> /etc/pulse/default.pa only?
<fifty-sevenC> Yes
<lhz> no difference, except for the tsched=0 that I tried to add in 16.04 but that didn't make a difference
<fifty-sevenC> hmm
<fifty-sevenC> well, the codec amp values are the only different things
<fifty-sevenC> check alsamixer ?
<lhz> Digital category was also different
<lhz> and some GenLevel added in 16.04
<fifty-sevenC> I can't find the difference between Enabled and Enabled GenLevel
<fifty-sevenC> also try right click the volume and selecting sound preferences
<fifty-sevenC> Try different profiles
<nomic> .z.z.z.z
<lhz> there are only two for digital audio (with and without analog input), and they both have the issue.
<fifty-sevenC> :/
<fifty-sevenC> I don't know what to do then
<RobLoach> Wimpy is live on https://www.twitch.tv/linuxgamecast .
<fifty-sevenC> actually
<fifty-sevenC> Lets check something
<ouroumov> RobLoach, thanks
<fifty-sevenC> well nevermind, no old version available in the repo
<lhz> ok, I will stick to 15.10 for now on this pc. thanks for your help anyway, much appreciated.
<fifty-sevenC> Sorry
<fifty-sevenC> Hi ouroumov_
<fifty-sevenC> Net trouble?
<ouroumov_> owrap
<ouroumov_> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ouroumov_> That can't be
<fifty-sevenC> ???
<leminsc8> hello iam rely new on ubuntu mane
<ouroumov_> So OK, I just lost my internet connexion
<ouroumov_> Hi leminsc8
<fifty-sevenC> Hi leminsc8
<leminsc8> i need help:
<leminsc8> Rhythmbox fordert die Installation von Erweiterungen, um Dateien des folgenden Typs zu erstellen: ID3 tag muxer
<leminsc8> hi tifty
<fifty-sevenC> I don't know German and the google translate seems a bit off.
<leminsc8> http://imgur.com/zjpz3iX
<ouroumov_> lol
<ouroumov_> Great
<ouroumov_> The ISP who manages my wifi has the portal in HSTS
<ouroumov_> And, those dumbasses have an invalid cert
<fifty-sevenC> all captive portals will have an invalid cert
<fifty-sevenC> You can't pretend to be another domain and the cert be valid
<ouroumov_> But they're not supposed to be HSTS, or did I miss something?
<leminsc8> i wanna add mp3 my musicdatabase from "Rhythmbox" the answer is i need "ID3 tag muxer" but i cant downloading with autoupade
<fifty-sevenC> It works in IE and 'it's secure' so companies impliment it without thinking
<ouroumov_> I can't believe this
<ouroumov_> Please tell me I don't need a machine with IE so I can get the access back
<ouroumov_> I'm gonna murder someone
<ouroumov_> Installing Google Chrome now, maybe there will be an option to disregard HSTS, firefox won't let me do it
<fifty-sevenC> leminsc8, sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly
<fifty-sevenC> You will need to run that in a terminal
<leminsc8> sry my english ar sad. you mean i need gstramer1.0?
<fifty-sevenC> ouroumov_, chrome won't let you do it
<leminsc8> th plugin
<ouroumov_> shit
<fifty-sevenC> leminsc8, press ctrl+alt+t
<fifty-sevenC> leminsc8, in the terminal type sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly
<ouroumov_> And I can't use Lynx because portal needs freaking Javascript
<fifty-sevenC> Ugh
<fifty-sevenC> Well try Chrome anyways
<fifty-sevenC> you might get a "Do it anyways" prompt
<ouroumov_> I'll try, but it takes a while to download over my phone
<fifty-sevenC> Ouch data fees
<ouroumov_> I'm in France so I don't have to worry about that
<fifty-sevenC> I have Google Fi, so I pay $10 per GB but I get refunded everything I don't use.
<fifty-sevenC> So on an average month it is cheaper than ATT or TMobile
<ouroumov_> Worse they can do is cap my bandwidth but It's slow anyway
<leminsc8> done :-)
<leminsc8> okay i will test it
<ouroumov_> Well damn, I'm sure I've missed all of Winpy's live by now
<ouroumov_> Wimpy's *
<fifty-sevenC> Hey ouroumov_
<fifty-sevenC> http://superuser.com/questions/826232/how-to-bypass-the-secure-connection-failed-warning-in-firefox-33
<leminsc8> ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly
<leminsc8> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<leminsc8> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut.
<leminsc8> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen.... Fertig
<leminsc8> The following additional packages will be installed:
<leminsc8>   gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly-amr libmpg123-0 libopencore-amrnb0
<leminsc8>   libopencore-amrwb0 libsidplay1v5
<leminsc8> Vorgeschlagene Pakete:
<leminsc8>   sidplay-base
<leminsc8> Die folgenden NEUEN Pakete werden installiert:
<leminsc8>   gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly-amr libmpg123-0
<leminsc8>   libopencore-amrnb0 libopencore-amrwb0 libsidplay1v5
<leminsc8> 0 aktualisiert, 6 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 103 nicht aktualisiert.
<leminsc8> Es müssen 574 kB an Archiven heruntergeladen werden.
<leminsc8> Nach dieser Operation werden 1.954 kB Plattenplatz zusätzlich benutzt.
<leminsc8> Möchten Sie fortfahren? [J/n] j
<leminsc8> Holen:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe amd64 libopencore-amrnb0 amd64 0.1.3-2.1 [92,0 kB]
<leminsc8> Holen:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe amd64 libopencore-amrwb0 amd64 0.1.3-2.1 [45,8 kB]
<fifty-sevenC> leminsc8, use pastebin
<leminsc8> Holen:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe amd64 gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly-amr amd64 1.8.0-1ubuntu1 [33,7 kB]
<leminsc8> Holen:4 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe amd64 libmpg123-0 amd64 1.22.4-1 [124 kB]
<leminsc8> Holen:5 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe amd64 libsidplay1v5 amd64 1.36.59-8 [63,6 kB]
<leminsc8> Holen:6 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe amd64 gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly amd64 1.8.0-1ubuntu1 [215 kB]
<leminsc8> Es wurden 574 kB in 0 s geholt (629 kB/s).
<leminsc8> Vormals nicht ausgewähltes Paket libopencore-amrnb0:amd64 wird gewählt.
<leminsc8> (Lese Datenbank ... 191211 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
<leminsc8> Vorbereitung zum Entpacken von .../libopencore-amrnb0_0.1.3-2.1_amd64.deb ...
<leminsc8> Entpacken von libopencore-amrnb0:amd64 (0.1.3-2.1) ...
<leminsc8> Vormals nicht ausgewähltes Paket libopencore-amrwb0:amd64 wird gewählt.
<leminsc8> Vorbereitung zum Entpacken von .../libopencore-amrwb0_0.1.3-2.1_amd64.deb ...
<leminsc8> Entpacken von libopencore-amrwb0:amd64 (0.1.3-2.1) ...
<leminsc8> Vormals nicht ausgewähltes Paket gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly-amr:amd64 wird gewählt.
<leminsc8> Vorbereitung zum Entpacken von .../gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly-amr_1.8.0-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb ...
<leminsc8> Entpacken von gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly-amr:amd64 (1.8.0-1ubuntu1) ...
<leminsc8> Vormals nicht ausgewähltes Paket libmpg123-0:amd64 wird gewählt.
<fifty-sevenC> Funnily enough if I get that job I'm interviewing for tomorrow I'll have to learn Swedish and German. lol
<leminsc8> Vorbereitung zum Entpacken von .../libmpg123-0_1.22.4-1_amd64.deb ...
<leminsc8> Entpacken von libmpg123-0:amd64 (1.22.4-1) ...
<leminsc8> Vormals nicht ausgewähltes Paket libsidplay1v5 wird gewählt.
<leminsc8> Vorbereitung zum Entpacken von .../libsidplay1v5_1.36.59-8_amd64.deb ...
<leminsc8> Entpacken von libsidplay1v5 (1.36.59-8) ...
<leminsc8> Vormals nicht ausgewähltes Paket gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly:amd64 wird gewählt.
<leminsc8> Vorbereitung zum Entpacken von .../gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly_1.8.0-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb ...
<ouroumov_> flood
<leminsc8> Entpacken von gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly:amd64 (1.8.0-1ubuntu1) ...
<leminsc8> Trigger für libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu3) werden verarbeitet ...
<leminsc8> libopencore-amrnb0:amd64 (0.1.3-2.1) wird eingerichtet ...
<leminsc8> libopencore-amrwb0:amd64 (0.1.3-2.1) wird eingerichtet ...
<leminsc8> gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly-amr:amd64 (1.8.0-1ubuntu1) wird eingerichtet ...
<leminsc8> libmpg123-0:amd64 (1.22.4-1) wird eingerichtet ...
<leminsc8> libsidplay1v5 (1.36.59-8) wird eingerichtet ...
<leminsc8> gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly:amd64 (1.8.0-1ubuntu1) wird eingerichtet ...
<leminsc8> Trigger für libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu3) werden verarbeitet ...
<leminsc8> sry dudes...
<leminsc8> this are only the code.
<leminsc8> yes sry
<leminsc8> :-)
<leminsc8> okay fity but it's done? must i reboot system? or restart software?
<ouroumov_> How come ubottu did not quiet&ban him?
<leminsc8> *fifty
<fifty-sevenC> Restart program
<leminsc8> done <3 okay i see i must learn work with terminal ;-)
<ouroumov_> Ok so that wasn't the problem
<fifty-sevenC> Really?
<nomic> what was all that?
<leminsc8> thanks - see you
<fifty-sevenC> Appears he posted the german version of apt-get install into chat
<fifty-sevenC> leminsc8, you're welcome
<leminsc8> :-)
<leminsc8> i will test mate to upgrade form windows. dodayi start fromusb
<leminsc8> windows10 lol
<fifty-sevenC> I hope you like it
<leminsc8> i love it
<leminsc8> but i must learn..
<leminsc8> <desktop user...
<ouroumov> ok...
<ouroumov> I understand now.
<fifty-sevenC> What was it?
<ouroumov> Well, form action="https://wireless.wifirst.net:8090/goform/HtmlLoginRequest"
<ouroumov> The Port.
<ouroumov> Blocked by firewall.
<fifty-sevenC> Ha
<ouroumov> I guess that's one problem with Linux. When something hits the firewall there's no popup saying "That application wants to access the internet. Allow / Deny"
<fifty-sevenC> Could make one
<ouroumov> It'd be cool, I'm not sure the amount of work involved though.
<fifty-sevenC> Actually it looks pretty trivial looking at it
<guest-idwlsi_> tazercraft
<fifty-sevenC> The worst part is the iptables logs are stuffed in with kernel logs
<ouroumov> fifty-sevenC, how do you link a packet with an application?
<fifty-sevenC> Just make a python script check the log file one a second. If something was blocked generate one of those indicator notifications saying it was blocked
<ouroumov> fifty-sevenC, I guess that could be useful enough to detect something was blocked
<ouroumov> And indeed, that would be easy to code
<fifty-sevenC> ouroumov, yeah just check for blocked outbound packets
<ouroumov> But i'd be cooler if the application responsible for the traffic could be identified
<fifty-sevenC> I don't see a way immediately to tie the packet to the application
<fifty-sevenC> But I am sure there is a way somehow
<fifty-sevenC> But that would be more work. The 90% is just identifying and telling the user it was blocked
<fifty-sevenC> What was blocked could come later
<ouroumov> For TCP streams that can be done using lsof, not on a per-packed basis but on a per-connection basis I think
<fifty-sevenC> MVP = base needed to be functional and used
<fifty-sevenC> ouroumov, if a packet was blocked would lsof be able to detect that?
<fifty-sevenC> i mean, there is no connection in that case right?
<voron121> hi
<ouroumov> fifty-sevenC, hmm, I'm not sure at what point in the connection process it starts being considered as an open file
<fifty-sevenC> Hi voron121
<ouroumov> hi voron121
<voron121> who from Russia or ukraine ?
<ouroumov> fifty-sevenC, lsof ouput | TCP shows "(ESTABLISHED)" so I guess it'll show up before connection is established too
<fifty-sevenC> there is fuser
<fifty-sevenC> so fuser port/protocol will give you the pid
<fifty-sevenC> then you can check what the program is in /proc/pid
<fifty-sevenC> Your connection still not working?
<ouroumov> fifty-sevenC, oh it is now
<ouroumov> I dropped my firewall the necessary time to log in
<fifty-sevenC> eww
<ouroumov> ik
<maxflax> hello
<fifty-sevenC> Hi maxflax
<maxflax> Was wondering about how to set scale in Mate, upgraded to 16.04 and my windows title fonts are very big. got a 1440x900 screen
<maxflax> All other texts are fine..
<ouroumov> I don't know about that one. Some other users have posted similar questions on the forum I think, maxflax
<fifty-sevenC> Go to appearance
<fifty-sevenC> Click Fonts
<fifty-sevenC> Change the Window Title Font
<ouroumov> fifty-sevenC to the rescue. :o
<fifty-sevenC> ouroumov, I'm going to make that thing we talked about into a project for myself
<fifty-sevenC> Think python would be a good language to do it in?
<ouroumov> fifty-sevenC, I was thinking about it myself. I'm not sure Python would have all the Linux-API access needed to avoid subprocessing fuser & such.
<fifty-sevenC> I'm thinking fuser won't work because it will *only* show currently used ports
<fifty-sevenC> and lsof is slooooow
<ouroumov> yes
<maxflax> fifty-sevenC, Did that before but had some strange behaviou. The font size isn't big in setting so I suspect there is some kind of scaling depending on my screen size or something. In Unity there is a scaling option but havn't found that in mate.
<fifty-sevenC> maxflax, change the font and font size. Save it. Then change it back and save it.
<fifty-sevenC> maxflax, if it was a scaling problem, then it would affect everything. Right?
<maxflax> fifty-sevenC, Well, saw somewhere that there is diff scaling setting on diff ui elements as titles etc. But I will try and see what happens.
<fifty-sevenC> maxflax, I won't say that is impossible but I never heard of that before
<fifty-sevenC> maxflax, I don't see an option to vary scaling by UI element but it could be hiddden in a config file somewhere
<fifty-sevenC> maxflax, did changing it and back again do anything?
<maxflax> not really, I have to go down to 4 to make the title texts sane
<fifty-sevenC> Did you change the style to Regular?
<maxflax> So there must be a scaling in work
<fifty-sevenC> I dislike it when I'm searching for a solution and they leave :(
<fifty-sevenC> Oh you're back
<maxflax> fifty-sevenC, Jepp, did a restart on lightdm to reload my xorg.conf. Found a fix
<fifty-sevenC> What was that?
<maxflax> Option         "UseEdidDpi" "False"
<fifty-sevenC> Where is that?
<maxflax> Under Section Screen
<fifty-sevenC> In Displays?
<fifty-sevenC> Oh Nvidia control panel?
<fifty-sevenC> Well that is hwy I couldn't find iyt
<maxflax> fifty-sevenC, In my xorg.conf file under /etc/X11 .. manual edit. realized Ive fixed this before and after the update my xorg.conf was renamed to old, so my old settings wasnt in work
<fifty-sevenC> Ah
<TheMarius> AHA!
<TheMarius> i might have an explenation for whats causing this breakage in mate-indicator-app
<TheMarius> SPOTIFY
<fifty-sevenC> ok?
<TheMarius> cause i have spotify installed on several computers, you can choose in spotify what device that plays the music.. i can sit here on the linux desktop and the current playing machine is this, then send it from this linux machine over to the laptop with windows 10 and the music will play on that one.. this mate indicator thing controls sound on this machine
<TheMarius> i have noticed i can actually adjust volume on the windows machine from here
<TheMarius> sorry... i mean, skip back and forth in songs.. but if i change sound volume and this is linked to the windows machine... you should get an error of some sort
<TheMarius> i doubt the mate indicator app takes that into account
<TheMarius> and it basically tilts.. stops working... anyone here with spotify that could test out this theory?
<maxflax>  TheMarius, What stops working?
<TheMarius> volume control in the mate indicator app
<TheMarius> basically equal to system tray in windows ... where volume, wifi, clipboard, minimized skype, steam etc is listed
<TheMarius> im 99% sure thats it
<TheMarius> it would be an "issue" for any software
<TheMarius> anyone here testing out my theory?
<fifty-sevenC> I don't have spotify and believe it is not it since it crashed when I tested it before
<TheMarius> you need 2 computers with spotify installed on both ... when you play spotify in ubuntu mate, test volume control.. works? ok ... then go to the other computer... play spotify on that one.. or change device in ubuntu mate to the other.. then adjust volume when the other machine plays, and see if it breaks
<TheMarius> you had the same bug i had, fifty?
<fifty-sevenC> Yes it crashed when I used it
<TheMarius> :/
<TheMarius> any alternative for volume control other than having to adjust each single app?
<fifty-sevenC> the stock volume control or alsamixer ?
<hasan> hi
<maxflax> using the indicator to control spotify doesn't work at all for me..
<fifty-sevenC> Hi hasan
<fifty-sevenC> maxflax, apps have to support it
<TheMarius> mate-volume-control-applet <-- add this to startup and in the system tools menu, and start it from there
<maxflax> fifty-sevenC, there are only one spotify apps as I know of for linux thou or what do you mean
<TheMarius> temp fix to they sort it out.. worked fine
<hasan> 😉
<fifty-sevenC> now that I think of it, a script to check if it is dead and relaunch would be trivial
<ubuntu-mate> hey iam new can you help me to change language to german by firstrun on ubuntu mate
<fifty-sevenC> Personal -> Language support
<TheMarius> well now im happy, my ubuntu mate runs allmost perfect when i got rid of the mate indicator thingy... except for steam, but nothing else to do there than wait for new drivers from amd
<TheMarius> got a ton of software installed aswell
<fifty-sevenC> Cool :)
<TheObviousChico> how to log into freenode? :(
<TheMarius> found a couple ive never heard of before.. natron is going to be cool for video editing
<TheMarius> cant picture myself doing a lightsaber video though
<fifty-sevenC> Sounds fun. Be sure to save often
<fifty-sevenC> TheObviousChico, there should be instructions in the freenode server message I think
<fifty-sevenC> TheMarius, are you running 64bit?
<TheMarius> yep
<fifty-sevenC> TheMarius, does it tell you the applet ended unexpectedly?
<fifty-sevenC> Or does it just dissapear?
<TheMarius> no it doesnt tell me anything at all, it just stops working
<TheMarius> its still there, looking nice
<TheMarius> like nothing is wrong with it
<TheMarius> but click anything in the little window that go down when you click the sound volume, and try pausing, playing, rewind or adjust volume, nothing works at all
<gordonjcp> "Mutiny"?
<gordonjcp> hahaha, dicks
<gordonjcp> :-D
<gordonjcp> works even better than Unity
<TheMarius> you have a long list there of programs its supposed to be able to change tracks in, pause or play etc, none of that works.. neither does the volume control.. so i have to adjust volume in each individual application.. kind of annoying when i have this pretty loud bass speaker
<TheMarius> if i fire up a program and its frozen at max volume entire room starts shaking
<TheMarius> luckily the temp fix i posted here earlier did it for me
<TheMarius> simply using an alternative more simple mate volume control app
<TheMarius> i just need volume control that works over the entire computer .. on all parts of software
<TheMarius> so i dont wake up the neigbours
<TheMarius> and give myself a heart attack
<gordonjcp> TheMarius: that's what the pulseaudio volume control ought to do
<TheMarius> its what im running now trough mate-volume-control-applet
<gordonjcp> TheMarius: although I guess if you felt inclined you could make something to poke the alsa mixer device more directly
<TheMarius> and it works fine, so the problem isnt there..its the indicator applet
<TheMarius> nope.. i think i have established its not a driver fault now.. and nothing wrong with pulseaudio
<TheMarius> its in the mate applet
<TheMarius> indicator miniprogram
<TheMarius> mine is translated to norwegian.. could that be an issue?
<TheMarius> if so, odd it only affects sound.. not much there thats translated
<fifty-sevenC> TheMarius, and you said relaunching the mate-indicator-applet and it works fine then?
<TheMarius> no i have to reboot
<TheMarius> if i relaunch it, i get a dead square
<TheMarius> where the volume control is supposed to be
<TheMarius> just a gray [] symbol
<TheMarius> and nothing happens if i click it
<fifty-sevenC> Next time it does that, can you run a command in your terminal and tell me what it says?
<TheMarius> i can do it now since it has crashed
<fifty-sevenC> pgrep -cf 'mate-indicator-applet'
<fifty-sevenC> should be 0 or 1
<TheMarius> it says 0
<TheMarius> however im not running the indicator applet now
<TheMarius> should i?
<fifty-sevenC> I thought you said it crashed?
<TheMarius> thats why i closed the app
<fifty-sevenC> ok run this
<fifty-sevenC> this /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/./mate-indicator-applet
<fifty-sevenC> does it work now?
<TheMarius> umm.. no... it didnt start
<TheMarius> wait
<TheMarius> no
<fifty-sevenC> Wait?
<TheMarius> i re-added it to the taskbar
<TheMarius> the mini indicator applet
<TheMarius> i had removed it
<TheMarius> its like before
<TheMarius> dead square
<fifty-sevenC> run the pgrep
<fifty-sevenC> is it still 0?
<TheMarius> it says 1 now
<TheMarius> maybe since i run it now :P
<fifty-sevenC> and the indicator still doesn't work?
<TheMarius> right
<TheMarius> that is, the volume control part of it
<TheMarius> the rest of the icons works fine
<fifty-sevenC> Are you using the complete version or the regular applet?
<TheMarius> "completed" it says
<TheMarius> in norwegian
<fifty-sevenC> ok
<fifty-sevenC> I see
<TheMarius> indikator miniprogram complete 1.12.1
<TheMarius> "a miniprogram that keeps order in the systemindicators"
<fifty-sevenC> run /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/./mate-indicator-applet-complete
<fifty-sevenC> does the indicator work now?
<TheMarius> nope
<fifty-sevenC> Ok so simply restarting the process isn't going to fix it
<fifty-sevenC> Have you ever gotten it to work again without rebooting?
<TheMarius> nope
<TheMarius> i have to reboot
<fifty-sevenC> is it still crashed?
<TheMarius> however its not a big deal since i figured out the alternative way of getting volume control to work
<TheMarius> nah.. told you.. it just freeze and wont un-freeze until ive removed the app from the taskbar, rebooted and re-added it
<TheMarius> <-- is (fairly) well known with troubleshooting OS'es since my windows days
<TheMarius> but i have my experience mainly there, not in linux
<fifty-sevenC> ok try this
<fifty-sevenC> pkill mate-notification-daemon
<fifty-sevenC>  then /usr/lib/mate-notification-daemon/./mate-notification-daemon
<fifty-sevenC> pkill -f mate-notification-daemon
<TheMarius> hold on
<fifty-sevenC> If that doesn't fix it then I give up
<TheMarius> doesnt work.. it didnt do anything at all
<TheMarius> doesnt seem to be connected to that package
<TheMarius> fifty-sevenC, sending you a screenshot
<TheMarius> without the app running.. and then i can send one with
<TheMarius> o.k ... guess i cant send here..
<fifty-sevenC> Didn't work. Probably blocked by my firewall
<fifty-sevenC> But like I said. I give up
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-19
<TheMarius> same here, the bug is out there though
<TheMarius> as in, reported
<TheMarius> but i actually prefer the way it looks now anyway... more compact
<TheMarius> functions the same way minus pause play etc if i click it, but id rather just have the quick access to volume control
<fifty-sevenC> ok
<TheMarius> but thanks for helping out, fifty-sevenC
<TheMarius> :)
<fifty-sevenC> np
<alwan> i'm using umate 16.04.. it's probably the best linux distro for now
<usedand> moonunitreed
<odroid> is any body out there?
<vm_unix> hey, I think I have a solution for a common problem in 16.04
<ouroumov__> vm_unix, do say
<ouroumov__> odroid, hi
<vm_unix> I've heard time and time again about the wireless issue and I suffered from it too. I just upgraded my kernel and haven't had a problem since. I believe you should just patch the kernel to the latest upstream in your series.
<vm_unix> which would be 4.4.11 at this point.
<ouroumov__> vm_unix, what wireless issue?
<vm_unix> the one where it cuts out upon suspend.
<ouroumov__> On what hardware?
<vm_unix> Do you want the exact hardware or just the wireless card?
<ouroumov__> output of inxi -N should do it
<vm_unix> Network:   Card-1: Intel Wireless 7260 driver: iwlwifi
<vm_unix>            Card-2: Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<vm_unix>            driver: r8169
<vm_unix> That's a cool new one..thanks for that.
<vm_unix> It is the n model btw
<ouroumov__> Intel card, same as mine, with lower serial number - weird
<vm_unix> It is the 7260-N
<ouroumov__> actually higher *
<ouroumov__> I have 3160
<vm_unix> oh..
<ouroumov__> So I guess it kind of make sense
<vm_unix> I just got a newer kernel just because I thought it might be a bug in the current Ubuntu kernel. It's fine now.
<ouroumov__> I've not had problems with wifi at all using the LTS kernel, but you're using a newer model
<vm_unix> Ya, I'm fine now.
<vm_unix> I just hope that other people had the same or a similar idea.
<ouroumov__> vm_unix, so thanks for testing that out. If you want your tip to have visibility you should post the info on the community forums
<vm_unix> I suppose I'll create an account..though I'm not a fan of making so many accounts..
<ouroumov__> I get it. ^^ You're free to use a throw-away email/password, we won't hold that against you
<fifty-sevenC> I don't see 4.4.11 linux-image in my package manager
<mate|11477> hi
<fifty-sevenC> Hello
 * flexiondotorg would just like to thank the regulars here who offer help and assistance to people new to Ubuntu MATE.
<mate|11477> i have problem with system temp. in windows and ubuntu the system temp. are similar but fan working in ubuntu mate is more than win. "amd gpu"
<fifty-sevenC> Do you know which driver you are using? And what video card?
<fifty-sevenC> It can also be that gpu load is averaging higher
<mate|11477> open source  in only driver in 16.04 repo
<mate|11477> amd 7400m
<fifty-sevenC> Ok. Try this
<fifty-sevenC> Click System -> Preferences -> Look and Feel -> MATE Tweak
<fifty-sevenC> Click the Windows button. Which Window manager is it?
<mate|11477> first defautl wm.
<fifty-sevenC> What is the default for your system?
<fifty-sevenC> Compiz?
<fifty-sevenC> Try changing it to software or no compositor and see if your gpu fans spin up less often.
<mate|11477> changed.no difference! also actived tlp.i think problem is open source driver.
<fifty-sevenC> Give it a few minutes before deciding it had no effect
<fifty-sevenC> Run this in a terminal
<fifty-sevenC> cat /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_dpm_state
<fifty-sevenC> Is it battery or performance mode?
<mate|11477> no batt
<mate|11477> can i dasble amd gpu with editing grub?i dont know about my laptop hybrid ability. hp 8460p core i5. is it?
<fifty-sevenC> You can blacklist it using modprobe
<mate|11477> so is my pc using hybrid gpu?
<fifty-sevenC> type lsmod | grep radeon
<fifty-sevenC> Does it return anything?
<fifty-sevenC> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/hybrid_graphics#ATI_Dynamic_Switchable_Graphics
<mate|11477> lsmod | grep radeon   what does this command?
<fifty-sevenC> looks for the string 'radeon' in the list of loaded modules
<mate|11477> what about add  redeon.modest 0  to grub?
<fifty-sevenC> You can add radeon.modeset=0
<fifty-sevenC> Or you can blacklist the driver in modprobe
<fifty-sevenC> Both will disable your video card
<mate|11477> is it safe?
<fifty-sevenC> Should be.
<fifty-sevenC> Blacklisting will tell the kernel to not interact with it entirely
<fifty-sevenC> setting modeset=0 will just turn it off
<mate|11477> so wich is better?
<fifty-sevenC> up to you
<fifty-sevenC> If after you reboot with either it is easy to fix from the command line
<fifty-sevenC> You can try installing the propritary driver
<mate|11477> how? in ubuntu 16.04?
<fifty-sevenC> System -> Preferences -> Hardware -> Additional Drivers
<mate|11477> remember. there is no propritary  amd driver in repo for now.
<mate|11477> in ubuntu 16.04 version
<fifty-sevenC> Ok
<fifty-sevenC> then try the grub way of radeon.modese=0
<fifty-sevenC> modeset=0
<mate|11477> ok.if reboot with black screen how can i fix it?
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, and thank you for doing the heavy lifting. :]
<ouroumov> Hi fifty-sevenC
<fifty-sevenC> Hi ouroumov
<fifty-sevenC> mate|11477, when booting jam the shift key
<fifty-sevenC> enter recovery mode
<fifty-sevenC> THen remove the line you added to grub
<mate|11477> ok.thank u so much.i will test.
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov, o/
<fifty-sevenC> Hi flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> fifty-sevenC, o/
<fifty-sevenC> A shame about that hybrid amd-intel graphics
<fifty-sevenC> I"m personally hoping radeon gains good support for being attached and detached without rebooting
<fifty-sevenC> So when I build my VT-d computer I won't need a video card just for the windows VM
<nickanon> Hello, I am using ubuntu mate 15.04. There's a problem. My battery status on top panel updates slow so it gives wrong information about battery status. Any idea How can I solve this?
<fifty-sevenC> 15.04 isn't supported anymore.
<ouroumov> Hi nickanon. As 57c mentioned you might want to update your machine.
<nickanon> My machine is quite old, maybe of 2004. I dont think latest linux kernel will run smooth on it!
<fifty-sevenC> What cpu?
<nickanon> intel
<fifty-sevenC> Intel what?
<nickanon> intel core i3 , 2.13 Ghz
<fifty-sevenC> Core i3 is from 2010
<fifty-sevenC> It should work fine
<nickanon> oh should I upgrade to 16.04 then?
<fifty-sevenC> You can't skip upgrades
<fifty-sevenC> You have to upgrade to 15.10 first
<fifty-sevenC> Unless you want to wipe and fresh install
<nickanon> I am thinking of fresh install
<fifty-sevenC> Well, try upgrading first so you don't have to lose your data
<nickanon> ok...
<nickanon> thanks buddy
<gall> is there here anyone that use ubuntu mate on raspberrypi3?
<fifty-sevenC> Hi
<alkisg> Hello
<ubuntu-mate> hi everyone
<fredy_> hey there
<fifty-sevenC> Hi
<fifty-sevenC> Oh he left :(
<fredy_> im here
<pierrot> good evening
<fifty-sevenC> Hi pierrot
<pierrot> hey fifty-sevenC. I'm trying to configure static IP but I'm having some trouble
<fifty-sevenC> Alright, where are you having trouble with it?
<pierrot> first of all, my network interfaces have weird names
<pierrot> basically, enx followed by the MAC address of my network card
<fifty-sevenC> That isn't out of the ordinary.
<fifty-sevenC> type ip address
<pierrot> Yes, I did that.
<fifty-sevenC> Do you know the IP address and netmask you want?
<pierrot> Yes, I know
<fifty-sevenC> then do
<pierrot> I want 192.168.0.100 and netmask 255.255.255.0
<pierrot> I used Ubuntu MATE 15.04 for a year and I had it with that static IP
<fifty-sevenC> ip addr add <ipaddress> dev <deviceIFNAME>
<pierrot> but today I upgraded to a new image (Ubuntu 16.04) so I'm configuring it again
<pierrot> what's <deviceIFNAME> ?
<fifty-sevenC> that enx name
<pierrot> It should be 'eth0' but with this weird notation, I guess it's the name with enx
<pierrot> right
<fifty-sevenC> Then you will need to add it to your interface config file
<pierrot> /etc/network/interfaces ?
<fifty-sevenC> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<fifty-sevenC> yes
<pierrot> and again, use the "enx" name instead of eth0
<pierrot> ?
<fifty-sevenC> If that is your device name yes
<pierrot> iface enx*MAC* inet static ?
<fifty-sevenC> Like this
<fifty-sevenC> http://www.tecmint.com/ip-command-examples/
<pierrot> done
<fifty-sevenC> You should be set
<pierrot> I wrote:
<pierrot> auto enx*MAC* (the weird name)
<pierrot> iface enx*MAC* inet static
<pierrot> and then the desired address and netmask and the IP of my router as gateway
 * pierrot is rebooting the Pi to know if the changes are persistent
<fifty-sevenC> ok
<pierrot> Nice, it worked !
<pierrot> Thanks fifty-sevenC :)
<fifty-sevenC> :)
<YankDownUnder> Morning...anyone know if there's some issues with doing "apt-get" updates? "apt" is getting stuck - or at least for me...not sure how to resolve this...thanks
<fifty-sevenC> Getting stuck with what
<YankDownUnder> fifty-sevenC, When I do an "apt-get update" - after it reads everything from the PPA's, just just sits...the last "message", after doing a "fetch" is: "Fetched 94.5kb in 17s (5,366 B/s) => and just sits there...
<fifty-sevenC> Might be a slow server
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-20
<YankDownUnder> There does exist that possibility...but ya know, I like being impatient...as we all do...
<fifty-sevenC> Well, if it takes to long kill it and try later
<mate|65150> how to autorun a program
<fifty-sevenC> Autorun as in?
<mate|65150> new to this... autorun a program from python?
<mate|65150> at boot
<fifty-sevenC> What program?
<mate|65150> just one that I write. I know I can do it on raspbian rpi2. havent tried any other gui or os on it and making sure that I can do that with this gui
<fifty-sevenC> Ok so it is a desktop application
<fifty-sevenC> ?
<fifty-sevenC> System -> Preferences -> Personal -> Startup applications
<mate|65150> well, yes it is a python script so on raspbian i have to configure it like /blah/blah/python myfile.py, then it will autorun at boot
<fifty-sevenC> You can add a script to /etc/init.d/
<mate|65150> Ok, thanks for your help!
<fifty-sevenC> after you add the daemon script you need to update-rc.d
<HetroErectus> Odroid-C2 > raspberry pi
<HetroErectus> im getting that one.. 2gb ram, able to play 4k video
<HetroErectus> $40
<HetroErectus> lacks wifi and bluetooth but who cares.. all i have to do is plug in one of both bought on ebay for $1 each
<HetroErectus> theres 4 usb ports on it
<HetroErectus> not able to run win but will run ubuntu just fine, which is perfect ! <3
<HetroErectus> its going to be my camper computer glued to the back of a TV
<HetroErectus> aka the hacker shack
<HetroErectus> hacker on wheelz
<HetroErectus> mostly for streaming netflix and spotify though
<HetroErectus> $40 for a computer doing that is pretty damn amazing
<nomic> i like the pi3s
<nomic> in that they have replaced my pcs
<nomic> http://www.jeffgeerling.com/blog/2016/review-odroid-c2-compared-raspberry-pi-3-and-orange-pi-plus
<HetroErectus> you run pi3 now?
<nomic> yes
<fifty-sevenC> The big thing pi has going for it is the support it has and how cheap it is
<HetroErectus> nice
<HetroErectus> just watched a vid of pi running kodi
<HetroErectus> flawlessly!
<HetroErectus> 1080p .. even software decoding
<HetroErectus> 1080p is my default format.. a while yet to i upgrade to 4k
<HetroErectus> however.. how well does it do say streaming netflix while running hexchat?
<HetroErectus> you need chrome under linux for netflix
<HetroErectus> doesnt to with some tiny light weight firefox hack
<HetroErectus> doesnt do
<fifty-sevenC> You have to have flash
<HetroErectus> flash? reason it will only play in chrome is DMR
<HetroErectus> chrome is propietary so it ships with it
<HetroErectus> flash is out.. its DMR thats the issue
<HetroErectus> i can live just fine without flash
<prime_> Hey anyone know how to set it so that bluetooth does not turn on on start up on a laptop (not thinkpad) with mate?
<HetroErectus> chromium wont play netflix since its open source.. neither will firefox.. etc
<HetroErectus> allmost so i wish it would run chrome os
<HetroErectus> will it? hmmm...
<HetroErectus> ...yes it will!!!!
<fifty-sevenC> prime
<fifty-sevenC> hkjhkjghjkgf so annoying
<HetroErectus> chromium-widevine is the package for playing it in chromium ... avaliable only on arch
<HetroErectus> then netflix would run in open source browsers
<fifty-sevenC> hmm
<fifty-sevenC> If there was a way to make netflix not use html5 on a browser it detects capable it would fallback to flash and work fine in chromium
<HetroErectus> thats not whats stopping netflix from playing, fifty.. its DRM
<HetroErectus> digital rights management
<HetroErectus> it just wont run on open source things
<HetroErectus> firefox has flash but it still wont run netflix cause its tied to this spec package
<fifty-sevenC> firefox will use the default html5 as well
<HetroErectus> should be of high pri for the ubuntu developers to get this working
<fifty-sevenC> the widevine drm scheme is for html5
<HetroErectus> its irrelevant if its html5 or flash
<fifty-sevenC> I don't think so
<HetroErectus> i do
<fifty-sevenC> Widevine is specific to html5
<fifty-sevenC> Wait does netflix use silverlight or flash?
<fifty-sevenC> If it is silverlight I don't know anything about it'
<Nullifi3d> it used to use silverlight
<Nullifi3d> not sure about now
<fifty-sevenC> Ok
<HetroErectus> now its html5
<HetroErectus> but yes it used to be silverlight
<fifty-sevenC> Ok so no flash fallback so it wouldn't work in chrome unless it is html5 widevine
<HetroErectus> nods
<emily_> test test
<rafgas> Hello all, a little bit of panic! My mate install won't boot into gui!
<rafgas> All I have is a cli in front of me
<mhran> any one from support >
<mhran> ?
<mhran> I am running Ubuntu mate on raspberry pi 2
<olegb> ubottu: question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rafgas> It says on my screen "no ACPI video bus found" before throwing me to "emergency mode" please help
<potbelly> Not sure if this might be ubuntu-mate, but followed the instructions for irssi-ssl found here:
<potbelly> http://www.andrews-corner.org/ubuntu/irssi.html
<potbelly> and didn't see the SASL messages in connection dialogue
<srir4m> hello
<Akuli> Hi srir4m
<srir4m> how u doin mate
<ouroumov> hi srir4m
<srir4m> hello!!! ouroumov
<srir4m> damn u guys are super nice
<ouroumov> If we don't say hi people tend to leave.
<srir4m> lol
<ouroumov> You're a new Ubuntu MATE user srir4m ?
<srir4m> sooo u guys using ubuntu mate as a daily driver?
<srir4m> yes....i was using lm 17.3 before this
<ouroumov> <srir4m> sooo u guys using ubuntu mate as a daily driver? -> yes
<ouroumov> Since 16.04 Beta 2 ^^
<srir4m> nice....
<ouroumov> Before that I was using gnome-session-fallback ontop vanilla ubuntu
<srir4m> is gnome 3 nice?
<srir4m> or is it buggy?
<ouroumov> I wouldn't know.
<ouroumov> I only glanced at it and I found it was not for me :o
<ouroumov> Not enough options ~ u_u
<Akuli> I started with mint, but walked away when i realized how buggy the code for all the mint applications is, i can't believe my mint system worked as well as it did with such poor programming.
<srir4m> really?
<srir4m> i didnt encounter much bugs either
<srir4m> how is mate??
<srir4m> ubuntu
<ouroumov> I was looking at the code for netcat the other day. It's fun to read. ^^
<srir4m> is it stable now?
<srir4m> cause ive heard users complain
<ouroumov> srir4m, people have different experiences with it
<ouroumov> There's a bunch of bugs.
<srir4m> 16.04.1 might fix it
<ouroumov> I hope most of them will get fixed when 14.04.1 will be released this summer
<ouroumov> yup
<ouroumov> 16*
<srir4m> ill probably switch again
<srir4m> maybe arch next time or antergos
<srir4m> idk for now
<srir4m> but soo far i do like this..
<srir4m> i like the dark theme....lookin nice
<ouroumov> I'm using Dark MATE + Icons and Window Borders from Ambiant MATE.
<srir4m> whats the window manager are u using?
<ouroumov> Marco + Compton
<ouroumov> Compiz is buggy
<srir4m> i was jus typin that
<srir4m> nice
<srir4m> does compton get rid of the vsync problem?
<ouroumov> Yes
<ouroumov> ^^
<srir4m> good
<srir4m> also......ubuntu mate's grub aint nice imo
<srir4m> any way to replace that?
<Akuli> srir4m, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-mate-grub-theme
<Akuli> i might remember the package name wrong, type first 10 characters or so and hit tab twice
<ouroumov> You can also fallback to console mode using the GRUB_CONSOLE line in /etc/default/grub iirc
<srir4m> ill try that
<ouroumov> GRUB_TERMINAL *
<srir4m> but now right now.....cause im updating s/w...soo terminal wont work
<srir4m> u guys have ever tried debian?
<Akuli> srir4m, i run devuan on my laptop, it's a fork of debian without systemd
<Akuli> crazy fast
<srir4m> nice...
<srir4m> i was abt to try debian myself....but then i saw a joe collins video on youtube....and he was recommending this distro....sooo...i just went ahead and downloaded this instead
<srir4m> what panel layout are u guys using?
<Akuli> srir4m, none of the default ones, just start right-clicking them and do whatever you want
<srir4m> lol
<Akuli> srir4m, well, debian and ubuntu mate are basically opposites of each other :D debian is a traditional distro, ubuntu-mate is trying to be as modern as possible
<srir4m> u guys have tried different DE's ??
<srir4m> in this distro?
<ouroumov> Yes
<ouroumov> Oh
<ouroumov> No
<srir4m> in general?
<ouroumov> Xubuntu, Lubuntu
<srir4m> lxde or lxqt?
<srir4m> idk....what lubuntu uses these days
<srir4m> still lxde?
<ouroumov> Don't remember :o
<srir4m> xfce is nice tho
<ouroumov> I like XFCE better
<ouroumov> And I like how I can compile XFCE on the school's workstations
<srir4m> yeah
<srir4m> can i install gnome on this?
<Akuli> whyyyyyyy??
<srir4m> i want to try gnome 3.20
<Akuli> i'm sure you can... but i don't know why you would do that
<srir4m> i just want to try....
<srir4m> many people like gnome
<srir4m> and i wanna know why
<Akuli> umm not any more
<srir4m> soo what....kde?
<srir4m> oh im sorry "plasma"
<Akuli> gnome 2 was popular because it was the only really good desktop, but many people think gnome 3 is ugly and not user-friendly
<Akuli> mate is a fork of gnome 2, for people who want to keep using something much like gnome 2
<gordonjcp> srir4m: you can install anything that's packaged for Ubuntu on it
<srir4m> i think they made mate look lot sexier now
<srir4m> it looks gorgeous
<ouroumov> There's a screenshot category on the forum if you wanna see the extent of possible customizations srir4m
<Akuli> srir4m, no, that's ubuntu mate with all their fancy default settings.
<srir4m> nice
<srir4m> ummm how do i bring back update window
<srir4m> it was updating...and i must have done something....now it closed
<Akuli> don't use the gui to update if you have issues
<Akuli> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<srir4m> no no...i know but it was already running
<gordonjcp> srir4m: won't make any different
<gordonjcp> *difference
<gordonjcp> just run the update like Akuli says
<gordonjcp> it'll either work fine or give one of a selection of errors
<Akuli> like "dpkg is being locked by another process", i.e. its already running
<srir4m> yeah its not
<srir4m> i should also do dist-upgrade right?
<luigi_> hi
<Akuli> srir4m, i don't know, i've never used it
<luigi_> im need lebnet6-1.3-dev
<luigi_> and not found souces
<Akuli> luigi_, what is that and why do you need it?
<luigi_> is but use enttercap for linux
<luigi_> need a libriries
<luigi_> I found the repository
<luigi_> cuando es  el momento de instalarlo, me dice que tiene dependecias, y los paquetes estan rotos
<gordonjcp> okay
<gordonjcp> but ettercap *is* available?
<luigi_> yes
<luigi_> http://installion.co.uk/ubuntu/vivid/universe/l/libnet6-1.3-0/install/index.html
<luigi_> is a page, how install libnet
<srir4m> sorry there
<srir4m> i accidentally closed this window
<Canopus> Good morning
<Canopus> I'm using:
<Canopus> Linux rpi2 4.1.19-v7+ #858 SMP Tue Mar 15 15:56:00 GMT 2016 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<Canopus> When I try to install this driver: https://github.com/chunkeey/rtl8192su (that worked for my wifi usb adapter in a previous version of ubuntu mate), I get this error:
<Canopus> make[1]: *** /lib/modules/4.1.19-v7+/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Canopus> Looking at this thread: https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=103989&start=25
<Canopus> I seems that a possible solution is:
<Canopus> sudo ln -s /home/pi/src/linux /lib/modules/4.1.13+/build
<Canopus> where /home/pi/src/linux is my path to the linux source code
<Canopus> my problem is that I'm not suere where my linux source code is
<Canopus> * sure
<ubuntu-mate> test
<Canopus> I installed it. How can I open the network manager tray ?
<Canopus> I got it working :)
<mate|77930> Hello
<mate|77930> is anyone around to maybe help me out with a touch screen on a lap top?
<nomic> doesn't it work mate|77930
<nomic> never have used touch pad
<nomic> screen
<nomic> you may get a sooner reply by posting a message a message on forums mate|77930
<nomic> https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<nomic> have you researched your hardware in relation to mate
<ouroumov> hi mate|77930
<ouroumov> mate|77930, have you installed the driver & firmware packages yet?
<ouroumov> (in Welcome -> Getting Started)
<mate|77930> nomic, never have used it before. it works but I dont know how to calibrate it.. it registers about an inch off of where I touch
<mate|77930> ouroumov I have done that. just cannot figure calibration.. it work but not properly
<nomic> must be calibrator
<nomic> that works
<mate|77930> how do I find calibrator?
<mate|77930> sorry I'm a newbie trying to figure this out. no problems on my desktop and this is my only issue right now
<mate|77930> wb ouroumov
<ouroumov__> I think you're gonna have a hard time solving this problem mate|77930
<ouroumov__> driver support in Linux for things like that... I'm not optimistic :/
<mate|77930> well it works, but there has to be a way to calibrate sensitivity like calibrating a mouse or other peripheral
<ouroumov__> If there is, I've no idea where. Have you looked in the mouse options? (Technically the screen is a pointing device, I guess)
<ouroumov__> mate|77930, maybe I spoke too soon. Check this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen
<mate|77930> give me a few moments going to work through the directions.. much appreciated
<jsowden> problem signing up to the forum
<jsowden> let's try something different.  How do I set my own coloe, etc. para,eters in the editor vs. selecting one of someone elses?
<nomic> the editor?
<nomic> what color
<jsowden> I installed um last night and it comes with an editor.  I can select themes, but not my own colors.  Color? blue background, white characters
<nomic> you installed what?
<jsowden> um = ubuntu mate (I am a lazy typist)
<nomic> i think you can download more themes
<jsowden> is there a theme editor?
<jsowden> I/m back-hit the wrong button.  Re: theme editor, although i think that is a long way arround to solve the problem.
<jsowden> maybe its back to mousepad
<jsowden> 2nd Q: I changed the font on a LO SS to freesans 10.  All the drop down menus went blank in LO.  Never had this in xubuntu (10ish years)
<El_Capitano> ola
<jsowden> I just got the forum to work.  I'll try there,  au revoir
<nomic> cool
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-21
<nickanon> hello. I am using ubuntu-mate 16.04 LTS. Ever thing is working fine except my brightness. I had same issue with previous versions but I solved them with little modification on system. Should I do that modification in 16.04 also?
<nomic> yes
<nomic> nick
<Hetr0Erectus> nickanon, tried adjusting brightness?
<nickanon> hello. I was using compiz window manager in ubuntu 15.04. Recently I switched to ubntu 16.04 ans when I try to click on Window Manager it says "Current Window manager unsupported". What should I do now?
<nickanon> yeah!
<Hetr0Erectus> didnt solve it?
<nickanon> that previous tricked worked on 16.04 too
<Hetr0Erectus> BTW: do you happen to have ATI card?
<Hetr0Erectus> ATI / AMD graphics
<nickanon> its intel I guess
<Hetr0Erectus> oh.. thats odd
<Hetr0Erectus> it cant be that then
<Hetr0Erectus> often
<Hetr0Erectus> i hear problems when you upgrade
<Hetr0Erectus> i hear people solving it doing backup of theyre home folder and do a clean install, then copy the home folder back
<Hetr0Erectus> cant help you ... have you googled it?
<Hetr0Erectus> and the brightness thing was solved right?
<nickanon> yeah it was!
<Hetr0Erectus> good
<nickanon> Actually I deleted all . folders before installation.
<Hetr0Erectus> is it this bug? https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/some-observations-on-15-04-beta-1/439
<Hetr0Erectus> Control Centre | Personal | Windows gives "The current window manager is unsupported" when Compiz is switched on; something along the lines of "Use CompizConfig Settings Manager", or even a redirection to it, would be clearer. <--- ?
<Hetr0Erectus> lol he just left, bet that was it :P
<nickanon> Any body knows how to enable alt+tab coverflow?
<nomic> "coverflow"?
<nomic> what is coverflow please
<nomic> you can make your keys do anything in linux --- re-define keys
<nickanon> I guess I am having problem with compiz, I am not able to switch between windows using alt+tab
<nomic> ask here also https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<nickanon> alt+tab is not switching windows. any idea how to fix it?
<TheMarius> lol nick has alot of problems
<TheMarius> silent here tonight
<Gallomimia> nickanon there's a super+tab switcher also
<Gallomimia> he left?
<al5m> I've updated and rebooted Ubuntu Mate but am still not getting audio through my HDMI.  Any simple fixes I'm missing?
<Hetr0Erectus> went trough audio output settings?
<Hetr0Erectus> <- is on windows currently
<al5m> Yes, I did use the audio output settings.  I found a possible solution on the rpi homepage to force audio out through HDMI.  Am going to edit through the terminal and reboot. Cheers!
<nickanon> I am not getting 3D effect while switching windows using alt+tab. It was working well in 15.04
<nomic> nickanon , post queries to compiz forum & also ubuntu mate forum (maybe also ubuntu form too)
<nickanon> ok
<nomic> because you are asking questions about a specific problem here, when it's not always that busy
<nomic> would post to compiz , find out what is happening
<nickanon> ok buddy
<nomic> also ensure that your installation of mate has all the updates
<nomic> (sudo apt-get update)
<nomic> "upgrade"
<nomic> sudo apt-get upgrade
<nomic> ^ ensures your mate is up to date .. there are mbs of updates in a week, @ this early stage of the LTS
<nickanon> I updated during installation
<nomic> I dunno what compiz gives you, apart from eye candy
<nickanon> I dont care about rest. I just want it to look better while switching windows
<malware> hii
<Guest51110> hello all
<Guest51110> hj
<svernagovich> hey guy http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=611319
<alkisg> Hi svernagovich, we don't speak Italian...
<gordonjcp> svernagovich: ask your question, rather than posting a link :-)
<svernagovich> ok... I'll try
<svernagovich> the audio icon on systray was disapeeread
<svernagovich> my ubuntu version is Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<alkisg> press alt+f2 to open the run dialog, and run: mate-panel --reset --replace
<alkisg> Wait, ubuntu or ubuntu-mate?
<svernagovich> ubuntu...
<svernagovich> not ubuntu-mate
<alkisg> Then why are you here?
<alkisg> This is #ubuntu-mate
<alkisg> Go to #ubuntu
<svernagovich> but I use the session manager ubuntu!!!
<alkisg> So go to the #ubuntu channel!!!
<alkisg> Type: /join #ubuntu
<alkisg> And ask there
<svernagovich> ok!!!
<svernagovich> thank alkisg
<my_username> ss
<BOA> I have a question about ubuntu mate 16.04 LTS.  Is there someone here who might be able to help me?
<BOA> Anyway, I downloaded several versions from here: https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/  and I can't find the ISO file to save my life.  I've installed earlier versions of mate before and never had this problem...
<pilne> you sure you didn't download the torrent file?
<BOA> I downloaded several files including the torrent file.  They were all the same.
<pilne> did you open the torrent with a torrent client?
<BOA> I believe one of them was a direct link and yes I used utorrent.
<pilne> and your os has them all squirreled away somewhere? what os are you using currently?
<BOA> Windows 7. The downloads were about 1.5gb give or take.
<BOA> I'm just wondering if anyone has a link to the ISO file so I can burn an image to install from.
<elokmah> you can download by torrent, it will be faster
<BOA> I already did that but there is still no ISO file.
<gordonjcp> well, where does your torrent client download to?
<BOA> It was in my downloads.
<elokmah> it is weird, I have just tried and its the iso image
<BOA> i have no problem finding the folder.  where is the image?
<elokmah> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<BOA> is that just regular ubuntu and not mate?
<elokmah> https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/
<elokmah> the name would be ubuntu-mate-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<BOA> i downloaded the 32 bit version
<elokmah> di you tried to find by *.iso
<elokmah> it should be there
<elokmah> or maybe you the file with a iso manager
<BOA> when i download from the last link you sent me there is no ISO file espite what the downloadd says. and yes i tried that.
<elokmah> you opened*
<elokmah> did you tried Via torrent option?? that works for me
<elokmah> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/15.10/release/ubuntu-mate-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<elokmah> this is the link for 64 bits
<pilne> so when you go to the "downloads" part of your browser, and choose to "open file or "open file location" the file is not able to be located?
<elokmah> mmmm it sounds like a filtered proxy
<BOA> i think you asked me that alreaddy and yes.  i've downloaded from multiplelocations and i'm telling you the iso file is not in the mate package.
<BOA> i can find the downloadedd files just fine there is just no iso file.
<pilne> what files are downloaded?
<BOA> you want me to name every file?
<pilne> maybe put them in a pastebin?
<SuperEngineer> ooo yes please :-)
<SuperEngineer> BOA: [name every file that is]
<BOA> ?
<SuperEngineer> Fred, Georgette, Julia, Noel, Brian....
<SuperEngineer> [just kiddin]
<elokmah> BOA the link i share is to download TORRENT file in order to DOWNLOAD the ISO file, that is the only way I know
<elokmah> Bob, Oscar, Alice
<SuperEngineer> Bob & Ted & Carol & Alice?
<SuperEngineer> ;-)
<elokmah> BOA, make sense?
<elokmah> ><
<elokmah> my turn, someone else know how to enabled fingerprint on Lenovo??
<BOA> nope. i'm downloading another version to prove to myself that i can find the iso file.
<BOA> if i don't respond right away it's because this os is capping the bed which is why i needd to rrreplace it.
<elokmah> which link did you use?
<BOA> any typos are a ddirect result of me not being able to see what i'm tyuping.
<mate|94836> good morning
<mate|94836> anyone here
<mate|94836> I hope you can help me
<mate|94836> .......!
<Guest5491> hi I have installed code::blocks and created a new FLTK project, but the build errors as if FLTK is not installed. I'm an experienced programmer, but a ubuntu noob, so any help with this would be apprecialed. (The fltk folder is in /isr/lib)
<Guest5491> quit
<Guest5491> exit
<danang_> first time i use ubuntu-mate, good work, i miss gnome 2 in ubuntu 10.04
<Humorousone> Hello
<Humorousone> I took the leap
<Humorousone> Windows -> linux
<Humorousone> I tried ubuntu.. and didn't have such a fun time
<Humorousone> Is there anything I should know about Ubuntu mate?
<Humorousone> (after coming from vanilla)
<Humorousone> also will simply copying the ucode files install the firmware needed for my wireless chip?
<Humorousone> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking/000005511.html
<nomic> what laptop do you have
<nomic> does it not recognise your internal wireless
<Humorousone> My laptop has the 2nd wireless chip on the list I linked
<Humorousone> I can connect to wireless
<Humorousone> but there's sometimes some weirdness with the network manager
<Humorousone> also I'm getting PCIE errors every now and then, I'd like to really isolate the problem
<nomic> specific hardware issues - you had better post a message on https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<Humorousone> hmm
<Humorousone> how do I change the window snapping settings?
<intok> Just did the upgrade to 16.04, still seeing the 15.10 sources in the list and getting an error trying to update, here's both http://pastebin.com/ECBJdQTu
<alkisg> intok: grep -r wily /etc/apt/sources.list*
<alkisg> This will tell you in which files wily appears
<SuperEngineer> [glad I read your last line twice alkisg ;-)  ]
<intok> http://pastebin.com/H2Eq4SRJ
<alkisg> Yup it's wrong, are you sure the update completed successfully?
<alkisg> I'd give you my own sources.list, but I'm using a greek mirror...
<nedstark> you can generate your own here https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Guest71069> 71069
<alkisg> 41564
<SuperEngineer> 9
<intok> alkisg so how do I fix it?
<alkisg> intok: when you upgraded, did you see a failure message?
<intok> No
<alkisg> Use the website that nedstark proposed, to generate a new sources.list for xenial, and overwrite your current one at /etc/apt/sources.list, which is wrong because it mentions wily
<mate|53581> wheres is the ubuntu mate iso file?
<teward> does https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/ not list it?
<mate|53581> more specifically, when i download the 32bit version of ubuntu mate from https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/ there is no iso file.
<mate|53581> it does list it but when i download it i get something else. it is not the iso. i have tried multiple downloads from multiple locations and they are all the same.
<teward> mate|53581: under "direct download" there is
<mate|53581> what it says and what it is are two completely different things.
<RenoH> mate|53581: firefox, chrome? using a download manager?
<mate|53581> i have downloaded it via direct download and torrents and everything in between. i swear to god that image does not exist
<teward> mate|53581: well, it does, i'm downloading now to test it, but i'm about 100% certain it does exist as an ISO
<teward> you haven't shown proof that it isn't either :P
<mate|53581> i have used chrome, utorrent. you name it.
<mate|53581> prove a negative. cute.
<RenoH> mate|53581: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/16.04/release/ubuntu-mate-16.04-desktop-i386.iso
<mate|53581> i guess i just came on here to f* with people /sarcasm
<flexiondotorg> The iso's download from ubuntu-mate.org are actually taken directly from ubuntu.com.
<flexiondotorg> Right now, I'm working on the ubuntu-mate.* server configurtion. One server is down, which might result in some pages not loading.
<mate|53581> i'll have to wait for the download to complete to see if it's what i'm looking for. i have never had so much trouble trying to locate the image file.
<craptalk> i just installed ubuntu mate, and my screen is having flickering effect, how to solve this issue
<craptalk> ?
<mate|81155> where is the iso image in that link you sent me? i downloaded the file but all i got were folders and files but no iso.
<flexiondotorg> craptalk, You have Intel IGP right?
<RenoH> mate|81155: that was the iso.. look at the link. ".iso".. looks like your opening the iso after it's downloaded
<mate|81155> but the iso should be a single file.
<flexiondotorg> craptalk, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1554613
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1554613 in linux (Ubuntu) "Screen flickers on XPS 13 9350/9550 (Intel Skylake/Broadwell GPU)" [High,Triaged]
<mate|81155> am i supposed to make the image myself and if so how?
<RenoH> mate|81155: ya, it should be. But you're opening it somehow
<RenoH> mate|81155: when you download it, make sure you're not opening it. You want to save it
<mate|81155> i wasn't given the option to save it
<RenoH> what are you using to download it?
<mate|81155> i just used the link you sent me
<RenoH> firefox? chrome?
<mate|81155> chrome
<RenoH> make sure that "ask where to save each file before downloading" is checked under advanced settings
<RenoH> and the download location is where the .iso file should be
<RenoH> you will need an application to burn the iso to dvd or usb stick
<mate|81155> it's in my downloads
<RenoH> using windows?
<mate|81155> that much i know. i've burned isos before in previous versions. i've never had this problem before.
<mate|81155> windows 7
<RenoH> follow this: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<mate|81155> i know how to do that i just can't find the iso image. are you telling me instructing chrome where to save the file will convert it to an image?
<RenoH> no, there's no converting. the iso should be in your my downloads
<mate|81155> but it's not. just a bunch of files that should be on the image
<RenoH> I'm not sure why it's doing that.. do you have an iso mounter program installed?
<mate|81155> i have rufus but it doesn't detect the iso
<mate|81155> in the past when i've downloaded mate i never had this problem. i don't know if i missed an announcement...
<RenoH> no, nothing has changed
<RenoH> going to give it a try myself.. brb
<mate|81155> i have to go afk for a bit
<RenoH> ok
<RenoH> mate|81155: I'm not sure.. worked for me. I'm not sure what else it could be
<Guest37222> hi, can anybody speak spanish?
<Guest37222> I have a problem... I installed ubuntu mate 16.4 in a partition. in otrer partition I have windows 10. now... windows no start in grub
<mate|5651> whenever i download the iso folder for ubuntu mate i get a bunch of folders and files but no iso. the file i downloaded was labelled as an iso file but isn't.
<mate|5651> in other words, i can't find the image to create a boot disk
<HalinReno77> mate|5651: so using IE didn't help?
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, Are you downloading from the official page/place/time/space/reality?
<mate|5651> yes. and no ie didn''t work. i thought it did because the file name had .iso but i got the same folders as before
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, Therefore something is wrong...either the browser is wrong, the information you're providing the browser is wrong...yadda yadda yadda...hmm...do you not have a different browser other the Internet Exploder to use?
<mate|5651> i was using chrome but i got the same result
<HalinReno> mate|5651: I still think there's a program installed that's messing with your iso's after they're downloaded. Like a auto iso mounting program or something
<YankDownUnder> It would appear as though downloads are set to "run" or "be extracted" once completed...IF it's the case where "folders are there, but no ISO" - hmm...
<HalinReno> YankDownUnder: ya, he's using windows 7.. I can't think of anything else
<YankDownUnder> The first step would be to explore what the download options are - and reset them to the defaults - else, grab the ISO via torrent - which would save heaps of headache overall...and ensure a solid ISO image...hmm...IMHO, mind you...
<mate|5651> sorrrry but my pc keeps locking up. bearr with the typos i can't see what i'd typing. the files are compessed. i downloaded a torrrent too and got the same.
<mate|5651> also my ''r'' key is messed up in case you hadn't noticed
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, If we stop, and completely back up and look at the situation - look at it objectively, the answer might become apparent...does that make sense?
<mate|5651> it doesn't not make sense if that makes any sense : O
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, When you "download" - are you doing a "right click" and a "Save As..." - or are you merely clicking on the link and letting it do what it does...hmm?
<mate|5651> i did a save. should i be saving as and changing the file name?
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, I would attempt to do a "Save As..." with the right-click...THAT being established, what happens with the downloaded file NEXT would determine basically what the issue is...hmm?
<mate|5651> one moment...
<mate|5651> this os is in estonian so i'm in need of google translate
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, Estonian...fair enough...I've forgotten all the Estonian I've learned, so I cannot help much...oh wait, I never KNEW any Estonion in the first place...right...never mind. :)
<mate|5651> ok... when i right click and press save as i get: ubuntu-mate-16.04-desktop-i386
<mate|5651> that is the default file name
<mate|5651> can i attach an .iso after?
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, Don't attach ANYTHING to it...just "Save As..." and click OK...end of story, easy as.
<mate|5651> we'll see what happens...
<HalinReno> mate|5651: that is the iso.. windows 7 hides the extention ".iso" by default
<mate|5651> it's hiding the entire iso file too it seems : /
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, Just relax...have a coffee...chill out until it's done, bro.
<mate|5651> i'm relaxed. it's my os that's flipping out
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, I shan't be surprised...hmm...
<mate|5651> the file finished downloading and it looks the same as all the others
<mate|5651> it's a compressed folder
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, "Looks the same as all the others" is not really very descriptive...and Yes...any "archive" is a "compressed folder"...SO...if you're looking at the "explorer window" at the base directory, you're looking at the ISO...or am I missing something?
<mate|5651> you're missing something
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, As well...something that I would suggest is going into the "file explorer" settings and making sure you are not setup to "view archives as compressed folders" and also to make sure you turn on the option to SEE all file extensions...this might be the "fault" of the current confusion...does that make sense?
<mate|5651> there is no iso image. just folders and files. no iso. i'm guessing these are the files the image should contain.
<mate|5651> that and the fact that this os is in estonian and i'm not estonian
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, I can tell you this - from an objective standpoint - you DID download an ISO image. Windows is misconfigured. Look at the entire situation from a logical perspective.
<mate|5651> however, if i attempt to perform a virus scan it shows the .iso extension
<mate|5651> was i being illogical?
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, Change the settings for Explorer, and you'll find that you're seeing several ISO images for the same thing...presuming that the data you've described is accurate...hmm?
<mate|5651> i'm looking at this from a confused perspective. i've never had this problem before. my estonian is also not very good : (
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, You're not being illogical, you thing in very accurate "steps" and you'll understand what I'm trying to drive home to ya, bro...easy done! All good!
<mate|5651> i smell what you're steppin' in brah!  ^.^
<mate|5651> anyway... the extension says iso but all i get are files and folders. i want a single image to make a boot disk
<mate|5651> now what? : O
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, Have you tried just opening up whatever software you're using for burning CD/DVD's, pointing it to the directly where the images are supposed to be and letting that be the deciding factor...?
<mate|5651> yup
<mate|5651> i just translated somethign into estonian. i can try to go into folder settings and see if i can find it
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, Because, from a logical standpoint, IF you're following exact instructions and still not "seeing" what is intended, either "Explorer" is misconfigured (did you reset the configuration and make sure to NOT view compressed files as folders and make sure to VIEW ALL EXTENSIONS?), or there is a "download manager" installed on this system, or you're not perceiving the instructions correctly and making assumptions and
<YankDownUnder> moves without properly communicating them back to those trying to help...EITHER WHICH, when all else fails, there is FTP.
<mate|5651> that's what i'm trying to do but i don't see anything that translates
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, Did you reconfigure "Explorer"?
<mate|5651> i haven't touched it
<mate|5651> it's not in english and i can't find anything remotely similiar to the translation in folder settings
<YankDownUnder> And there isn't a "Language Bar" icon in the system tray in the lower right hand side of the taskbar of this Windows 7 desktop...?
<mate|5651> this was installed in only one language as far as i know
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, http://www.digitalcitizen.life/how-change-keyboard-input-language
<mate|5651> if there was one i couldn't read it
<mate|5651> now you tell me : /
<mate|5651> oh great... the tutorial system is in english : /
<mate|5651> and this pc does not look like this. it's windows 7 but the view is entirely different
<mate|5651> ok nvm.. i simplified the view to look something like that... bear with me...
<baller> hello
<mate|5651> this isn't going to be over any time soon
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, I'm 53...I do not think I'm going to die in the next few hours.
<mate|5651> i think all that did was change the keyboard input language. everything is still in estonian for now
<mate|5651> you never know : O
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, http://windows.microsoft.com/en-au/windows-vista/change-the-display-language
<mate|5651> i managed to switch the keyboard languages but that's it.
<mate|5651> now you tell me : /
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, http://windows.microsoft.com/en-au/windows-vista/change-the-display-language
<mate|5651> it's much easier to do if it's already in your native language : O
<YankDownUnder> This I fully understand. However, that being said, I have dealt with "Windows" systems in a vast amount of languages - especially in Chinese/Japanese/Korean - and I've been able to get things done - enough so that the end-user was fixed and the machine was happy...just a matter of familiarisation with the system, the GUI, the controls, etc etc etc...but also, that being said, I prefer to do things from the command
<YankDownUnder> line...without the confusion of the GUI in my face...
<mate|5651> spoken like a true linux user. well it's no use. i'm close but my resolve is fading. it's late and i'm further from figuring this out than before i started. i've never had a problem downloading an image file before. i seriously doubt the owner of this pc possessed the knowledge to mess up explorer in the way you suggest but i suppose it's possible.
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, Anything is possible. If you stick a stupid person in front of any Microsoft OS, well, things happen. Kinda been there done that...either which, if all else fails...there is the command prompt...
<mate|5651> i'm not sure if that's supposed to be subversive or...
<mate|5651> i'm at the keyboard and language tab. i know that much... if i have to install a language pack i think i'll wait for a native speaker to deal with this.
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XKUBf_lBqM
<mate|5651> i can't even be sure this version supports language packs because these instructions are for specific vista versions. i can't open that link or i'll crash. why do you think i want to uninstall this pos os?
<mate|5651> this is windows 7 home premium. someone put a 64 bit cpu and 2 gigs of ram. makes sense
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, If all else fails - command prompt.
<mate|5651> i'm lucky if i can have two tabs open or this pc crashes
<mate|5651> ok
<mate|5651> give me your worst
<mate|5651> um... this command prompt appears to be estonian as well. i hope it accepts english commands.
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, The idea would be, firstly, that you open a command prompt, and cd into the "downloads" directory - where you've already downloaded stuff...you'll be able to see a REAL view of things with "dir /p" => the extensions, etc etc etc...
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, It should.
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, So you'd "cd \users\USERNAMEHERE\downloads"
<mate|5651> ok
<mate|5651> i'm there
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, So you're seeing the stuff you've downloaded, hmm...
<mate|5651> well i'm in the downloads folder
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, Do "dir /p"
<mate|5651> i did. there's a lot of stuff here. they never cleaned out their downloads in 5 years : /
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, So you can see the ubuntu-mate ISO, right?
<mate|5651> that's what i'm looking for
<mate|5651> ok yes
<mate|5651> found it
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, If you want to clear shit out, just do "del *.zip" - then "dir /p" again...see if that clears shit up...
<mate|5651> it's ok i found it.
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, Right...so you found it...so now you have absolute proof you've downloaded the ISO image...NOW, the issue is BURNING that image to CD/DVD...hmm...
<mate|5651> well flash drive technically...
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, Do you have unetbootin installed - or similar?
<mate|5651> rufus
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, Right...well...then you're halfway there, ain't ya? All good, bro...so, since you know it's there, fire up Rufus and do your dirty work, mate...easy done, hmm?
<mate|5651> i think so. hang on. i think it found the iso
<mate|5651> i'm getting a weirdd message but i think it's normal
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, If "Rufus" is getting freaky, here is: https://unetbootin.github.io/
<mate|5651> i've used unet bootin before but i think it's just saying i need to dl some files
<mate|5651> seems to be working. we'll see if we get any error messages
<mate|5651> says it's copying iso files
<YankDownUnder> mate|5651, There ya go...appears as though all is good...and soon, you should be "Away from Windows!" forever, bro...easy done.
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-22
<mate|5651> well anything should run better than this garbage
<mate|5651> i'm going to give it a try. thanks for all your help. see ya around ^.^
<YankDownUnder> Reckon I need a coffee now...no one's going to buy me one...hmm...
<wildknees> does the audio software ardour run okay in mate?
<mkiii> hi
<mkiii> is it possible to force synaptic to use aria2 instead of wget
<jcjordyn120> Hey where can I download the Yakkety images?
<sun> what this
<pfrench> anyone used btrfs?  I'm thinking of converting
<gordonjcp> pfrench: yes
<gordonjcp> pfrench: it's even better than DBAN
<gordonjcp> pfrench: as filesystems go, it's...
<pfrench> DBAN?
<gordonjcp> Darek's Boot'N'Nuke
<gordonjcp> great way of wiping data off disks securely
<pfrench> Well I missed the old .snapshot directories I used to have
<gordonjcp> btrfs is, uhm
<gordonjcp> idiosyncratic
<pfrench> still not quite stable?
<pfrench> for me, I'm interested in the quick snapshots and transparent compression
<gordonjcp> I don't really get the point of compression
<gordonjcp> back in the day it was good, when hard disks were expensive and 40MB was a month's wages
<pfrench> Well, for lots of #include files, it's using lzo, which is often faster than any SSD
<pfrench> I worked on a project where I had to compress these "DSP Lists" for video processing
<pfrench> I found If I de-lzo'd them into memory they'd actually run faster than if I loaded them directly off of disk
<pfrench> so I figured header files would benefit similarly
<pfrench> basically, read performance goes up, and it decompresses pretty much straight into CPU cache so it's faster than DMA+cache loads
<pfrench> but directory snapshots/rollback are what I'm really looking for.
<gordonjcp> hm, I guess
<gordonjcp> if your files are small enough to fit into cache that's likely a win
<pfrench> embedded developer, lots of #include files
<pfrench> But I'm thinking of converting my ext4 to btrfs
<pfrench> was it stable?
<pfrench> gordonjcp, ?
<SuperEngineer> Someone saw me installing Ubuntu-Mate on Friday evening. When I walked away to get a pint, they asked, "aren't you going to watch it install, what if it goes wrong?"
<SuperEngineer> "no need", said I... it'll be ok!  [& it was] :-)
<Guest68307> How du i uninstall programmes in ubuntu mate?
<SuperEngineer> <Guest68307> 1st you obtain enough patience to wait for an answer rather than ask and disappear  ;-)
<SuperEngineer> xxxx is now now known as xxxxxy - all day long - xxxx is now now known as xxxxxy. Hurumphhh
<ouroumov__> SuperEngineer, I'd like to have your confidence level, but ther's still glitches
<ouroumov__> Other day after choosing French as install language, it wouldn't detect my password
<ouroumov__> Also I don't know who translated the installer but 'legacy' became 'obsolete' in French
<Akuli> that's pretty bad
<Akuli> If other distros have the same translations you should check who translated the version of ubiquity you're having the problem with
<Akuli> ubiquity is the gui installer
<ouroumov__> Akuli, you think I can file a bug report for a translation issue?
<Akuli> No, i don't :)
<Akuli> I don't even use the ubiquity installer, i always use distros that provide a mini.iso. Ubuntu does that too.
<Artemis3> SuperEngineer, if something does go wrong, staring at the install process isn't going to help much anyway xD
<SuperEngineer> +1
<Artemis3> ouroumov__, maybe its a keyboard layout issue? are you using a, q, w, z, m or ? in the password?
<ouroumov__> Artemis3, yes, and I thought about that too.
<ouroumov__> I'm wondering if I couldn't have picked the wrong layout option because of the error in translation
<Artemis3> you could pick english AND french layout when booting the live iso to test
<ouroumov__> I'm gonna check it out
<Artemis3> its f3 i think
<Artemis3> after you pick language
<ouroumov__> ehrm the language step appears after the disk partitioning
<ouroumov__> I'm gonna have to try this in a VM because my machine took enough
<Artemis3> no no no
<Artemis3> when you boot the iso, it shows a gray screen, you have to press a key
<Artemis3> then it asks what language, and then you can press f3 and change keyb layout
<Artemis3> this is before it boots, otherwise it WILL use US keyb at install time (and you are inputing your password with US layout) at reboot you have french keyb
<Artemis3> so those keys would fail
<ouroumov__> Artemis3, even with the installer started in French?
<Artemis3> yes
<ouroumov__> Why in the sweet hell?
<Artemis3> so you hve to do it before that
<Artemis3> at grub
<ouroumov__> Hold on
<ouroumov__> Alright we're still talking about the live "try without install" stuff right?
<Artemis3> when you boot the iso, it shows a gray screen with a white keyb = human logo thingie, you have to press a key at that moment quickly
<ouroumov__> That's whet the little human mean?
<ouroumov__> means *
<Artemis3> who knows, but it lets you change language and keyboard
<ouroumov__> Who is the genius who came up with that idea?
<Artemis3> this is a gotcha, i also use a different layout
<Artemis3> with most ubuntu derivetives you have to do the same
<Artemis3> so probably someone in canonical (english)
<ouroumov__> Basically that means when you hand out USB sticks to people and say "just try it without installing", their first experience of Linux is gonna be that the thing's not capable of setting the keyboard.
<Artemis3> unless you manually alter the grub option to default to french or such
<Artemis3> or put a sticker "press a key quickly when you see a gray screen xD"
<ouroumov__> Yeah...
<ouroumov__> Still, IMO this is a serious f*ckup.
<Artemis3> the good news is if you do it there, the desktop starts in the language (or should)
<Artemis3> in the past, this would be asked always without you pressing a key
<Artemis3> when ubuntu was 10.04 or such
<ouroumov__> Again with proof that newer isn't better.
<Artemis3> someone (probably from english speaking country) made a change to not prompt by default your language
<ouroumov__> Artemis3, is this something that can be fixed by tweaking ubiquity conf in individual flavors? Or is this something all 16.04 versions are afflicted with?
<Artemis3> if anywhere, grub would be the place (not ubiquity)
<Artemis3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization#Change_default_language_of_gfxboot
<ouroumov__> Yeah
<ouroumov__> Well, it's just sad.
<Artemis3> https://ubuntu-mate.community/uploads/default/original/2X/b/b87faffdb36885d96345109b411ef80161eb3543.png
<Artemis3> this is where you press f2 to change language and f3 to change layout
<ouroumov__> There must be something wrong with my iso cause I see a text grub with no options when I boot the key :/
<Artemis3> try pressing SHIFT
<Artemis3> when you are booting the iso
<Artemis3> oh text grub?
<Artemis3> what iso do you have?
<ubuntu-mate> does anyone know how i can install drivers
<ouroumov__> Hi ubuntu-mate
<ouroumov__> ubuntu-mate, common drivers packs are a one click install in the Welcome Splash Screen, section "Getting Started -> Drivers"
<ubuntu-mate> ok thanks
<ubuntu-mate> it only shows me shortcuts
<ouroumov__> Artemis3, not sure. It says Ubuntu MATE 16.04 LTS when I mount it, and I remember burning it like the day when Xenial was released. But the Grub says Beta 2, it's weird.
<ouroumov__> ubuntu-mate, what version of Ubuntu MATE are you using, and are you on the live session ?
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<ubuntu-mate> i am installing the os atm and i want to know how to do it after
<Artemis3> ouroumov__, did you use dvd or usb stick?
<ubuntu-mate> usb
<ubuntu-mate> live
<ouroumov__> Well you should have an option after ubuntu-mate.
<Artemis3> ubuntu-mate, how did you copy the iso to usb
<Artemis3> sorry ouroumov__
<ubuntu-mate> ok dude thanks bro
<ubuntu-mate> cya
<Artemis3> ouroumov__, i would advise to use dd
<ouroumov__> Artemis3: dd then sync, the lazy man's way.
<Artemis3> then it should work
<ouroumov__> (And yes, USB)
<Artemis3> maybe its an old iso? but even in beta2 i remember it works
<Artemis3> anyway try release iso
<ouroumov__> I'm gonna download a fresh version and burn it again
<ouroumov__> But not right now
<Artemis3> ok
<ouroumov__> Anyway thanks for the tips & such Artemis3
<ouroumov__> I didn't know about the little man.
<Artemis3> lol
<andresb-24> Buenas a todos
<andresb-24> alguien aca que hable español
<andresb-24> necesito ayuda
<akgupta> i am not able to install apps.
<carlos_> Hello everybody
<carlos_> I need some help about hubuntu mate
<carlos_> Who can you help me
<kisb> everybody can help you
<kisb> just ask
<hasan_> Hi geeks!
<hasan_> I can't install ubuntu-mate 16.04 due to screen crash at setup startup!!
<alzo9204> hi all
<smokes> hi all
<smokes> anyone knows about an issue with Killer wifi 1535?
<na_> Hi folks!  Has anyone had a problem with Chrome being open and then being unable to click/highlight anything on the desktop?  This only seems to happen with Compiz enabled.
<na_> Found the answer.  Under settings find "Use system title bar and borders" and enable it.
<dani_> algun@ latin@
<TheMarius> http://appimage.org/ <- interesting.. sandboxed apps!
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-15
<steve_> fdfa
<steve_> setname kilswitch
<codymkw> it says VLC was added to Sound & Video in the Software Boutique but its not there at all
<DarkPsydeLord> vlc is default
<lewis> ,kmnzdsf
<ubuntu-mate> whatzisface
<cyrus_> hey
<cyrus_> I have a little
<cyrus_> problem
<cyrus_> last night I accedentilly deleted my top panel
<cyrus_> and now it's hard to get around and do anything really
<cyrus_> please help
<cyrus_> I'm thinking about just reinstalling the os
<cyrus_> maybe with another desktop envirnement
<cyrus_> I have mate currently
<Akuli> open a terminal
<Akuli> $ mate-panel --reset
<Akuli> you can open a terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+t
<Akuli> if that doesn't work, right-click desktop and open in terminal
<mate|7372> hi
<mate|7372> :D i have a problem with compiz + mate 1.16
<mate|7372> after install compiz  compizconfig-settings-manager fusion-icon and compiz-mate
<mate|7372> after compiz --replace ... the window bè apparing big and don't change theme
<mate|7372> Ermerald is Dead :/  how to resolve
<mate|7372> alkisg:
<alkisg> Yes?
<alkisg> Pinging random names on the channel? :)
<alkisg> I'm not using compiz, I'm using the default marco...
<mate|7372> -.-" no tranq
<mate|7372> xD
<mate|7372> if all don't answer me , i try to ping name lol
<mate|7372> There is no one who can help me
<alkisg> I don't think this will help you :)
<alkisg> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<alkisg> Also, remember that it might be night for some users etc. Wait for a few hours; come again tomorrow...
<mate|7372> time is preciuos
<alkisg> For all of us :)
 * alkisg waves...
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-16
<UUSSEERR> sorry to bother you guys but I cannot change my backround. It seems to be dconf messing it up. This is my first install without mate being packaged into the distro. (I love mate!!!)
<YankDownUnder> UUSSEERR, Have you tried installing the "dconf-editor" to see if that resolves the issue - and have you also tried any other means to change the wallpaper?
<UUSSEERR> I have but I just deleted the xml and now I have blackscreen. I want to use appearance preferences :(
<UUSSEERR> the dconf editor is what was keeping the default background
<intel> hola
<intel> alguien q me ayude con los drivers de una compute stick intel
<UUSSEERR> google linux compute stick there is a write up
<intel> ya busque instale lo q pude y nada funciona
<intel> no se mucho de linux
<dawid> hi
<dawid> i have problem my ubuntu freezes in random moments for 20-30seconds
<alkisg> Anything in `dmesg` after that happens?
<dawid> exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x50000 action 0x6 frozen
<alkisg> It doesn't mention which app did that?
<dawid> you mean failed command: WRITE DMA EXR?
<dawid> EXT*
<alkisg> If you pasted them, we would know :)
<alkisg> We can't guess
<alkisg> That sounds like a broken disk there
<alkisg> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<caoyuan> 还好，有这么多人用。。
<harald> hello, speak german?
<stratact> Yesterday I tried installing Ubuntu MATE but at the end I ran into issue with Grub failing to install. Even after selecting to the right device it still ended up always failing. Is there something I can do to solve this?
<Akuli> sure
<Akuli> what do you have now? is the installer running or did it install and fail?
<stratact> I don't have the installer currently running
<Akuli> so you have a system that is there but can't boot?
<stratact> Yeah
<Akuli> are you running from the usb stick now?
<Akuli> i mean is the computer running :D
<stratact> The computer isn't running at the moment.
<Akuli> ok, boot from the usb stick so we'll try to fix this
<stratact> Alright the computer I'm working on getting Ubuntu MATE on is upstair, so I will need to come back and forth a lot ;)
<Akuli> is one of your two computers a laptop? walking back and forth would probably be annoying
<Akuli> we can also get this done faster if we don't need to do that
<stratact> No, both systems are desktops unfortunately.
<Akuli> do you have a smartphone?
<Akuli> hmm
<stratact> I do
<Akuli> i guess typing on a smartphone can't be slower than running up and down the stairs
<Akuli> can you come here with your phone?
<stratact> I can try
<stratact> I came here via the web irc
<Akuli> yeah if it doesn't work there are irc clients for smartphones too
<Akuli> i don't actually have a smartphone so i know nothing about them
<stratact> Alright, I got my phone in
<stratact> Just so you know, I did wipe the drive that had Ubuntu MATE on, so I would have to reinstall it again
<Akuli> oh :(
<genericman> Will 1.18 not work with 16.04?
<Akuli> genericman, mate 1.18? i have no idea
<Akuli> im still on ubuntu 14.04 with mate 1.8 :)
<stratact> Akuli, I'm going to attempt to install it again and let you know via the phone, when I run into the issue what should I do?
<Akuli> leave it there as is, cancel the installation if it lets you
<Akuli> i'll probably be here tomorrow about an hour earlier than this time
<Akuli> are you sure the hard drive is ok? usually installing goes pretty smoothly if there are no problems with it
<stratact> It's and SSD and yeah I'm sure it works just fine.
<stratact> *an
<Akuli> weird
<Akuli> i think i had some problem with installing 16.04 too, but that was like a day after it was released
<stratact> I don't understand why it failed to do the grub-install either
<Akuli> if rest of it is ok we can just install grub with the terminal
<Akuli> or even try some other boot loader
<stratact> sure thing
<stratact-phone> Testing
<stratact-phone> Okay I'm attempting the install right now
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> probably won't take too long with the ssd
<Akuli> i still remember my first time with an ssd, a computer about 8 years old and ran reeally fast
<Akuli> crazy fast
<stratact-phone> Alright I got to the point where it failed to install grub and cancelled the installation. I guess I'm in the live environment atm?
<Akuli> yeah nice
<Akuli> open a terminal, ctrl+alt+t is an easy way
<Akuli> from now on if i type "$ blabla" i mean "type blabla to terminal and press enter"
<Akuli> $ lsblk
<stratact-phone> So yeah the sdg device is the one I want to install grub on
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> $ sudo grub-install /dev/sdg
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> does it work like that or do we need a chroot?
<stratact-phone> grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of 'aufs'
<Akuli> i think we need a chroot
<Akuli> $ lsblk | netcat termbin.com 9999
<Akuli> it'll display you a link, i want the last 4 characters of it
<stratact-phone> netcat: getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<Akuli> can you get an internet connection?
<stratact-phone> Yeah I seem to have a connection.
<Akuli> hmm try again
<stratact-phone> Okay it worked this time
<Akuli> whats the end of the link
<Akuli> actuallyu
<Akuli> you can come to irc using your computer too
<Akuli> open hexchat from the menu
<stratact-phone> http://termbin.com/xnom
<Akuli> i think it joins here automatically
<Akuli> $ ls /target
<Akuli> i want to know what you have
<Akuli> ok gr8 :D
<stratact2> Okay this one is from my ubuntu live environment
<Akuli> $ ls /target | nc termbin.com 9999
<stratact2> http://termbin.com/5zow
<Akuli> your ssd is huge
<Akuli> oh wait
<stratact2> should be 256GB?
<Akuli> what are sda to sdf?
<Akuli> yeah
<stratact2> those are 1TB ssds each
<Akuli> ok :D
<Akuli> $ sudo chroot /target
<stratact2> done
<Akuli> $ grub-install /dev/sdg
<stratact2> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<stratact2> grub-install: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<Akuli> yeah we need to do some other stuff
<Akuli> open another terminal, lets call this 2$ from now on
<Akuli> lol
<stratact2> Sure, heheheh
<Akuli> 2$ sudo mount --bind /dev /target/dev
<stratact2> done
<Akuli> try the grub-install again
<Akuli> in 1$
<Akuli> if someone is following this and happens to remember which devices need to be mounted let us know :)
<stratact2> paste incoming
<Akuli> how long?
<Akuli> use dpaste.com if >3 lines
<stratact2> 11 lines
<Akuli> yeah
<Akuli> dpaste or termbin, both work
<Akuli> e.g. $ echo ' (paste your stuff here) ' | nc termbin.com 9999
<stratact2> gotcha, thanks
<stratact2> actually can I type in a different command to get the paste for you?
<Akuli> i would just use termbin.com
<Akuli> eeh
<Akuli> dpaste.com
<stratact2> $ grub-install /dev/sdg | netcat termbin.com 9999  ?
<cyrus_> is anyone there that would like to help me with my problem?
<Akuli> stratact2, oh the internet might not work in chroot
<Akuli> cyrus_, sure, whats the problem?
<cyrus_> I just tried to install Open suse leap 42.2 and it said probing edd
<cyrus_> the thing is it wouldn't say ok like the videos i whathed did
<stratact2> http://dpaste.com/3WP0PZT
<cyrus_> the curser would just blink
<cyrus_> I waited for what felt like an hour
<Akuli> stratact2, i think we need to mount /proc too
<cyrus_> nothing
<cyrus_> any thoughts?
<Akuli> cyrus_, nothing displays but the cursor?
<cyrus_> correct
<cyrus_> this happend with antergos a few weeks ago too
<cyrus_> I was hoping it was antergos' fault but it wasn't
<Akuli> stratact2, lets mount /proc and try one more time
<Akuli> 2$ sudo mount --bind /proc /target/proc
<stratact2> done
<Akuli> try again now
<Akuli> cyrus_, are you sure your hard drive is ok?
<cyrus_> ?
<cyrus_> umm
<cyrus_> well I had manjaro then installed ubuntu and ever sence I have been having this problem
<stratact2> http://dpaste.com/37H5Y34
<Akuli> stratact2, weird i think we're still missing something
<cyrus_> i didn't know about it ubtil like a month ago, and I've had ubuntu for what feels like three months
<cyrus_> until*
<Akuli> stratact2, 1$ update-grub
<cyrus_> Is there a command to see if my hard drive is ok?
<stratact2> http://dpaste.com/2Y45BYM
<cyrus_> or am I screwed
<cyrus_> Akuli?
<Akuli> cyrus_, tbh i dont know, if nobody else knows here you can try asking in #ubuntu
<cyrus_> oh
<Akuli> stratact2, there we go :D we're missing one more mount
<cyrus_> well I also have another problem
<Akuli> stratact2, 2$ sudo mount --bind /sys /target/sys
<Akuli> stratact2, 1$ grub-install /dev/sdg
<Akuli> stratact2, 1$ update-grub
<cyrus_> It's the whole reason why I want to install open suse
<Akuli> sorry stratact2 the first command should have /target/sys at the end
<cyrus_> I deleted my top panel accedentely
<Akuli> cyrus_, tell us more :)
<Akuli> oh
<Akuli> did i help you with this yesterday?
<Akuli> open a terminal with ctrl+alt+t, mate-panel --reset
<cyrus_> and now ubuntu is really hard to use
<cyrus_> no applecations drop down menu not even a clock
<Akuli> cyrus_, did you try my terminal command?
<stratact2> looks good now? http://dpaste.com/1V30FA6
<Akuli> stratact2, very good
<Akuli> stratact2, $1 exit
<cyrus_> Akuli_, what terminal command?
<Akuli> cyrus_, mate-panel --reset
<stratact2> done
<Akuli> stratact2, reboot into your new system :)
<stratact2> thanks Akuli, you have been a great help, I'll let you know how it goes
<cyrus_> OMG
<Akuli> cyrus_, my ubuntu mate 14.04 doesn't even let me delete the panels
<Akuli> i'll ask the developers about this
<cyrus_> I'm on 16.10
<cyrus_> Thank you extremly Akuli!
<Akuli> no problem :)
<cyrus_> still though I want open suse :(
<cyrus_> But thank you
<Akuli> sure, go ahead and install it
<Akuli> its your system
<cyrus_> remember the error though?
<Akuli> the thing is, deleting all panels shouldn't be possible
<cyrus_> not all of them
<cyrus_> it makes me keep one
<Akuli> oh you can add the existing one back easily
<cyrus_> but your right it shouldn't have let me
<stratact2> looks like it booted just fine
<Akuli> cyrus_, right-click the top panel, add new panel
<Akuli> stratact2, great :D i have no idea what was wrong but nice that it works :)
<cyrus_> no your command worked
<Akuli> cyrus_, yeah but you wouldn't have needed even that
<Akuli> i actually have nothing but a top panel, but it has stuff that yours doesn't
<cyrus_> but I already had added it back and it was a usless panel
<cyrus_> just black
<stratact2> although with grub, when I booted it up I got a blank screen for a while but was I suppose to get a menu to select kernels to boot into and so forth?
<Akuli> it doesn't give you a menu if you only have one os
<cyrus_> btw anyone who has not switched to wicd network manager is lame
<Akuli> stratact2, if you want or need it anyway hold down left shift while the computer boots
<stratact2> I see
<Akuli> cyrus_, i use wicd on my laptop, but it doesn't support mobile broadband connections so network-manager here for now
<cyrus_> ok well in that case it's fine
<cyrus_> still do you have any ideas on the whole edd probing thing?
<cyrus_> It did say I could set edd to off, do you know how to do that?
<Akuli> no idea :( try #ubuntu
<Akuli> type /join #ubuntu here
<cyrus_> ok bye
<stratact2> I just want to say thanks again, Akuli
<Akuli> no problem :)
<genericman> You are very smart, been a pleasure watching you all troubleshoot.
<skeleton1ey> has anyone else in here had trouble using Backups?
<Akuli> i just copy my files to an external hard drive
<Akuli> you can copy settings too, show hidden files in the file manager and you'll see all settings in your home folder
<skeleton1ey> Akuli: I am trying to automate the process for my parents computer
<cyrus_> opensuse
<cyrus_> how do I set edd to off?
<Guest31245> Hello
<dem_> hello?
<dem_> is anyone here able to/willing to help me?
<dem_> see, I have a problem setting up an external monitor to my laptop that ubuntu is running off of
<dem_> where whatever I do it just sets it up so that the secondary monitor is inside the first, and every time I try to change it the model of monitor position just messes up heavily
<dem_> anyone?
<Anonym0us> hello
<Anonym0us> how do i disable network on boot?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-17
<jessirelli> anyone have any luck getting itunes to work with playonlinux/wine?
<josh-MATE-amdgpu> 16.04 is crashing (frozen display) when I plug in a second DVI display. Using free driver for HD 2700 (chipset RV630). If I boot with it attached, system hangs moments after gaining mouse input on MATE desktop.
<josh-MATE-amdgpu> 16.04 is crashing (frozen display) when I plug in a second DVI display. Using free driver for HD 2700 (chipset RV630). If I boot with it attached, system hangs moments after gaining mouse input on MATE desktop. I have tried both monitor individually and they work fine.
<ouroumov> hello josh-MATE-amdgpu
<josh-MATE-amdgpu> ouroumov: Hello
<ouroumov> josh-MATE-amdgpu, this seems like an Upstream problem (driver issue) so you might get luckier by askin in the main channel: #ubuntu
<josh-MATE-amdgpu> ouroumov: Yeah, I already tried there after getting no response here. Thanks
<antonio_> h
<antonio_> hello
<many> Bonjour à tous :)
<many> des francophiles dans la bande svp ?
<alkisg> Καλημέρα :)
<alkisg> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<many> ;)
<alkisg> !en
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<many> Ok thks
<alkisg> np
<onepiece> ...
<onepiece> Is someone here?
<crankypuss> i'm here, more or less.
<crankypuss> ho, quit already; patience required.
<KTrad> I'm here
<topaz> Hi how do you play dvds on ubuntu mate
<sixwheeledbeast> do you have a DVD drive?
<crankypuss> does who have a dvd drive and why do you wanna know?
<sixwheeledbeast> Well you need a DVD drive to play DVD's after that playing DVD's it fairly straight forward
<matthias__> Hello
<matthias__> so many people so little chat going on
<sixwheeledbeast> If 78 people all spoke at the same time that wouldn't be helpful either
<dan4400> bonsoir est ce qu'il y a des francais ?
<sixwheeledbeast> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lowhp> Hey Guys, I run Ubuntu-Mate on my virtual machine (VirtualBox). Do you know how I get 144hz with my monitor?
<lowhp> With Ubuntu I installed the guest additions... and then I was able to set the monitor refreshrate to 144. But with Ubuntu-Mate I have some troubble
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-18
<jsqu> is anyone here?
<KTrad> Yup
<jsqu_> which desktop environment do you use？
<KTrad> Depends on the computer. But gnome3 and mate. When I'm on my laptop working on a we server awesomewm
<KTrad> Web*
<KTrad> You?
<jsqu_> I use the gnome3 and mate,too
<alkisg> He left :)
<alkisg> 5 hours ago
<justxux> Hi folks,does this x-swat ppa with latest mesa works in Mate too?
<ouroumov> Hello justxux. I don't know. Does it work with regular ubuntu?
<justxux> Yes
<justxux> Ubuntu Mate looks like a good distro,with all this hussle around Ubuntu -> Gnome thing. Linux Mint is not an option,tried it. So this PPA would help me game on Linux to some extent.
<mate|45906> I have just downloaded yout ubuntu-made file .It has extension.iso.I made one image of the file in a mad memory card and insert into my raspberry.The file does not initiate, nor start.Thrasp has supply but is off.
<mate|45906> can can start the ubuntu-mate in the raspberry?
<ouroumov> mate|45906, hi
<ouroumov> mate|45906, the RPi image type is not iso.
<ouroumov> mate|45906, this is the correct image you should use: https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/ubuntu-mate-16.04.2-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img.xz
<ouroumov> mate|45906, follow the instructions here: https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/ for microSD creation
<mate|45906> thank you i am going to try that
<mate|12381> as i was suggested in lat chat i am downloading the file for raspberry. Acoording to the information the architecture of this package is ARMHF.After installing this package i am going to try to install programs in packages with architecture amd64 as shashlik.I am going to have problems?
<mate|12381> is there any installation of ubuntu-mate that prevent problemwith future AMD64 packages installed with "sudo dpkg -i futurepackage.deb"
<Astro7467> mate|12381: at it's simplest, you can not cross install architectures like that
<Astro7467> AFAIK all amd64 packages in the official repositories are also available on armhf
<Astro7467> also some packages are architecture agnostic eg python based apps
<mate|12381> first paragraph in the installation guide says Martin Wimpress and Rohith Madhavan have made an Ubuntu MATE image for the Raspberry Pi 2 and Raspberry Pi 3 based on the regular Ubuntu armhf base, not the new Ubuntu “Snappy” Core, which means that the installation procedure for applications uses the traditional tools, ie apt-get."
<mate|12381> which is the difference between the "snappy core" AND THE "armhf base"
<mate|12381> first paragraph in the installation guide says Martin Wimpress and Rohith Madhavan have made an Ubuntu MATE image for the Raspberry Pi 2 and Raspberry Pi 3 based on the regular Ubuntu armhf base, not the new Ubuntu “Snappy” Core, which means that the installation procedure for applications uses the traditional toolsie apt-get."
<mate|12381> which is the difference between the "snappy core" AND THE "armhf base"
<mate|12381> 2º) "ubuntu-mate 17.01 has the core snappy or armhf"
<mate|12381> 3º) Raspberri p3 has amd micro and 64bits can be install ubuntu-mate in raspberry p3?
<Astro7467> pi3 has arm64 not amd64
<mate|12381> can be installed ubuntu-mate 17.01 in raspberry p3?
<mate|12381> i undesrtand i asked several question, and answer needs to go step by step
<Astro7467> AFAIK 16.04 is only available. there is some consideration of a 17.04 or 17.10 (when released)
<mate|12381> which is the difference between the "snappy core" AND THE "armhf base"
<nathan> vim right now automatically adds tabs and such when I'm working on a cpp file. I'm not used to that... how can I change it? I don't see any settings in the only vimrc I can find
<ouroumov> nathan, no clue but I don't think this is strictly an Ubuntu MATE problem so maybe ask on the #ubuntu or vim support channel.
<nathan> only asked here because it didn't do it on my ubuntu desktop, but thanks, I'll check there
<KTrad> just use nano it's better anyways :P
<mate|12381> first paragraph in the installation guide says Martin Wimpress and Rohith Madhavan have made an Ubuntu MATE image for the Raspberry Pi 2 and Raspberry Pi 3 based on the regular Ubuntu armhf base, not the new Ubuntu “Snappy” Core, which means that the installation procedure for applications uses the traditional toolsie apt-get."
<mate|12381> which is the difference between the "snappy core" AND THE "armhf base"
<ouroumov> mate|12381, if you want to use Ubuntu MATE on a RPi, just use the RPi image, and know that amd64 arch programs won't work. If you really care to know the answer to this question, I recommend you ask on our forums, or on the main ubuntu forums.
<mate|12381> there is no way to make work amd64 arch programs in raspberry p3?
<mate|12381> it has a micro of 64 bits
<mate|12381> ubuntu mate 17.01 has "snappy  core"?
<KTrad> you mean 17.04? And I believe they all do since 16.04
<ouroumov> <mate|12381> there is no way to make work amd64 arch programs in raspberry p3? Again, No.
<KTrad> assuming you mean snap packaches
<mate|12381> what i want is after installing ubuntu-maye in p3,even if i have to install version17.01, install then shalshlik a packagege that allows to run android apps and is intalled with command "dpkg -i futurepackage.deb"
<mate|12381> i thinkck this is a snappy command
<mate|12381> and has arch amd64
<KTrad> amd64 is binary incompatible with ARM
<KTrad> They are 2 completely different architectures
<mate|12381> do you now any package compatible with ARM that allow to run apps of android in raspberry?
<KTrad> why not run android? https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/android-raspberry-pi/
<mate|12381> because i have one script in dabian-ubuntu that runs a videolooper
<mate|12381> and i do not know what kind of videolooper i can use in android
<ouroumov> mate|12381, the only version of Ubuntu MATE for RPi is 16.04
<KTrad> This is the latest info I can find about somehting called ARChon but is says for RPI1&2
<KTrad> https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=105297
<mate|12381> I have another script that runs firefox and uses this browser to navigate for a web automatically.Is there any way to install firefox in android and program a script similar there?
<KTrad> firefox has an android version in the play store
<mate|12381> and is possible to make a script in android to navigate through a web without operator intervene?
<KTrad> but now you're asking about something completely unrelated to Ubuntu MATE. As far as I know ARChon is the best bet to run APKs in Linux on RPi3 since android for RPi seems buggy at best. I'd suggest just getting a tablet.
<mate|12381> apologize my ignorance, what is a "APK"?
<KTrad> the packages that android apps come in
<KTrad> It's like an android equivalent of .deb
<mate|12381> do you have a link to get this package , the APK?
<mate|12381> and install undet ubumtu-maye 16.04
<KTrad> I'm not sure what you're asking. Take a look at ARChon which supposedly allows you to run APKs inside chrome on Linux.
<mate|12381> the steps will be install 16.04 ubuntu-mate ,then the achron package and thenone android apps.My question is from where i can get ARChon ?
<KTrad> I linked you to the post
<KTrad> https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=105297
<KTrad> Not sure if it will work as I have no experience with it. That was just the result of quick googling.
<KTrad> Still think you're better off running android on the RPi3 or just getting a tablet/phone
<mate|12381> i can not use a tablet/phne because the rasp are already install in client premises with fabian hardware. My only chance is tio incorporate android emulators to linux programs
<KTrad> fair enough
<KTrad> From what I'm reading it doesn't work that great though
<mate|12381> last question firefox works with ubuntu-MATE with good audio?
<KTrad> Do you mean it plays audio? Yea it works at least on x86 haven't played with RPi myself in a long time
<KTrad> But I would think that it works
<KTrad> Isn't this something you should do/figure out before money is spent and hardware is installed? Or did they purchase before consulting?
<mate|12381> i used firefox on raspberry with jessy-raspberry an viedeos show the images but the sound is out. mDOUBT IS NOW IF WITH UBUNTU-mate IS GOING To have the same problem or audio will be good
<KTrad> That I can't help you on as I have no experience running MATE on an RPi.
<mate|12381> thanks for your help i will pit on chat the results so as you can get the information
<KTrad> kk
<Astro7467> mate|12381: on raspberry pi AFAIK you need to edit the config.txt file on the boot partition to change the audio out port (ie. HDMI or jack port) - for raspbian and Ubuntu - from memory think MATE image is built with HDMI as default for audio
<Astro7467> the ubuntu-mate.org community has a lot of this info already
<KTrad> I have been non existant in the ubuntu-mate.community and feel pretty bad about that :/ Been dealing with a lot of crap the last year
<ouroumov__> flexiondotorg, you have a minute?
<flexiondotorg> o/
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov Hello?
<khw> The weather app has been missing the U.S. radar map for several releases.  I read in the forums that it came back at some point for some people.  But not me.  I'm running the latest, which says Mate 1.18.0
<Guest68280> Hello, my mate is partially in french. But the french language isn't installed. How can I switch the system completely to germany?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-19
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<anony> hi
<anony> I LOVE Ubuntu Mate
<anony> But I have an issue with it
<anony> OOPS
<anony> i forgot to mention, I installed ubuntu mate's desktop on Ubuntu Gnome
<anony> so anyways...
<anony> In Mate, when I try to use Top Menu, or change the layout to Mutiny in MATE Tweak, the global menu hangs
<anony> hello?
<anony> I reported a question earlier
<alkisg> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<anony> one second
<anony> the problem was my wifi router broke down
<anony> so I asked that question 30 minutes ago
<anony> and disconnected
<alkisg> Noone answered
<anony> should I repeat the question?
<alkisg> Someone may answer later
<anony> oh
<anony> oh
<alkisg> No need, it's there in the logs, we see it
<alkisg> (like, 10 lines above you came again)
<Ntemis> hello
<Ntemis> how i launch change desktop background from command line?
<Ntemis> selecting it with mouse doesnt work
<TaZeR> ubuntu mate is da boss of da boss
<kuntal> hello
<nathan> hello
<nathan> ooo, finally figured out the vimrc thing. Thank you people that put documentation in configuration files. Woo.
<albert> Hey?
<Akuli> hey hey
<albert> I am new to ubuntu! Just here to find the basic out ;)
<pangea> just now I install ubuntu mate!
<mate|99588> Hey Guys, I cant install Ubuntumate from a usb stick I just created with Rufus. After selecting to boot from stick, I see the Grub 2.0x menu, with Try Ubuntu Mate, Install mate etc... When I try to install Ubuntu Mate, the screen freeze :(
<mate|99588> I created the stick as MBR UEFI, Filesystem Fat32
<mate|99588> I tried to install Ubuntu Mate 17.04
<Akuli> mate|99588, choose try in that menu, see if it works
<Akuli> the stick is probably not the problem
<mate|99588> try ubuntu dont works as well
<alkisg> Try creating a stick with dd instead of rufus
<mate|99588> for dd i need an image right?
<mate|99588> .img
<alkisg> No, the iso
<alkisg> dd if=iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M etc
<alkisg> They're hybrid, can run on sticks, uefi, mbr etc
<mate|99588> iam on a windows machine right now. And to be honest, I dont know what dd is exacly :D
<alkisg> There's winimage, imagewriter etc for windows
<alkisg> Check the site for instuctions
<mate|99588> Ok Rufus has a dd option as well which I will try now
<altamarea> hello
<mate|99588> hai
<mate|72035> hello world
<Akuli> hello mate|72035 :)
<mate|72035> I am slowly going insane .... when I RealVNC into my Pi I lose the CTRL key.  very strange. has anyone encountered similar?
<mate|72035> hello Akuli
<Bokmuske> Has there been an update of Thunderbird? Suddenly, I get an incompatibility warning for an add.on, and some settings appear to be inproworsened.
<Bokmuske> Sorry: Thunderbird now says it)s 52.1.1. (I don't know what it said before.)
<Bokmuske> Oops; closed the wrong tab, somehow.
<Bokmuske> Still asking whether this Thunderbird 52.1.1 is a recent update.
<alkisg> apt-get changelog thunderbird
<alkisg> will tell you
<alkisg>  -- Chris Coulson <chris.coulson@canonical.com>  Fri, 05 May 2017 22:23:28 +0100
<alkisg> also, grep thunderbird /var/log/apt/history.log, to see when exactly you installed it
<Bokmuske> Ah!
<Bokmuske> thunderbird (1:52.1.1+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1) xenial-security; urgency=medium
<Bokmuske> * New upstream stable release (THUNDERBIRD_52_1_1_BUILD1)
<Bokmuske> -- Chris Coulson <chris.coulson@canonical.com>  Fri, 05 May 2017 22:23:28 +0100
<Bokmuske> So: Yes, this is a new one; I didn't mess things up myself.
<Bokmuske> In that case:
<Bokmuske> In the message list pane, the column headers are now the same colour as the list items, for me.
<Bokmuske> Does anyone know, or know where to ask, how to get them to stop pretending to be an extra item in the list?
<mate|72035> Thanks everyone the Ctrl key foulup was me and the Grabkeyboard option
<bruce> hello
<Guest58411> i have an asus k52f
<Guest58411> and i cant get my bluetooth to work
<Guest58411> i am new to ubuntu
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-20
<shaggz> hello everyone
<gustavo_> instale ubuntu mate
<gustavo_> grace
<do> nice chat... ;-)
<do_> nice chat... ;-)
<fromdusktilldawn> moinmoin
<mate|51735> Hello all, I am new to computer operating systems.  I have an old ibook g4 and since it was my first computer laptop I don't have the heart to throw it away.  I put Ubuntu Mate on it and now it freezes after start up.  I am not a developer so I dont know that much.  Can someone help me?
<Akuli> does ubuntu mate really work on g4's?
<Akuli> i would probably start by trying an older ubuntu
<mate|51735> Well it was able to boot and I got the welcome screen and I was able to download software
<mate|51735> what would you recommend
<Akuli> oh ok
<Akuli> open the system monitor before it freezes
<Akuli> somewhere in the menu
<Akuli> does it look like you're running out of memory or cpu?
<mate|51735> no
<mate|51735> it just froze again
<Akuli> maybe this is a graphics thing then
<Akuli> i had some issues with my g3 desktop too
<Akuli> actually let me boot it and check what i ended up with
<mate|51735> ok
<Akuli> after a lot of time i found settings that actually worked
<Akuli> for now you can run it without the gui
<Akuli> when it starts, press ctrl+alt+f2
<Akuli> i dont remember which keys work instead of ctrl and alt on mac keyboards, try it and see
<mate|51735> it is booting
<Akuli> ok
<mate|51735> ok i press ctrl+alt+f2
<Akuli> you should end up at a login prompt
<mate|51735> ok i got the prompt
<Akuli> log in
<mate|51735> it won't let me
<mate|51735> give me a minute
<Akuli> you won't see the password
<Akuli> just type it anyway and press enter
<mate|51735> Sorry I have to pick up my kid gotta go thank you
<maikaljazzon_> this: Ubuntu MATE is kindly supported by these fine sponsors and our awesome Patrons:
<maikaljazzon_> is pretty gay
<maikaljazzon_> write something like / Ubuntu MATE Sposers: / Our Sponsers: / Just rm " Ubuntu MATE is kindly supported by these fine sponsors and our awesome Patrons: " the green big text will be Ubuntu MATE Sponsors
<maikaljazzon_> https://ubuntu-mate.org/sponsors/
<maikaljazzon_> https://ubuntu-mate.org/sponsors/
<maikaljazzon_> kindly regards/retards maikal-jaz(z/onO/
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-21
<Perverso> hola
<Perverso> :)
<Perverso> que onda
<Perverso> ¬¬
<ubuntu-mate> a
<ubuntu-mate> hola
<Perverso> hola
<ubuntu-mate> necesito saber su experiencia en ubuntu
<Perverso> exelente me la paso bien
<ubuntu-mate_> adios
<Perverso> ok
<Perverso> que cruel ¬¬
<Perverso> hola a todos
<Perverso> ¬¬
<Perverso> CAMBIASTE DE NOMBRE?
<sec__> Hello?
<Perverso> que pasa
<mate|16628> Love the design of Mate
<mate|16628> Want to know useful shortcuts list. Can
<mate|16628> not find
<mate|16628> Super D is not working to go to desktop
<mate|16628> Any help would be appreciated
<sumeet_> hi guys
<Perverso> que paso
<Perverso> what distro use
<sumeet_> Is there a way to use text to speech on ubuntu. I want to listen to pocket articles https://help.getpocket.com/article/1081-listening-to-articles-in-pocket-with-text-to-speech
<Perverso> no se puede aun hasta donde yo se algo asi como cortana pues en linux aun esta en pañales
<sumeet_> Oh. Triste saber eso
<zion_> ...
<zion_> bye
<Guest44432> hey all, I'm wondering can I upgrade 16.04 mate to 17.04 with out nuking and paving?
<Guest44432> when I do do-release-upgrade is says there is no new release
<bencat> Hello :)
<bencat> Some french here please ?
<mate|12381> I am trying to install the package shashlik en una raspberry p3 de 64 bit with micro arm. Thanks to the parameter --add-architecture amd64 i can install the package on the raspberry p3.THe only problem is that at the end of the installation i get a message telling that the following libraries are missing.
<mate|12381> and there is therefore a problem of dependencies
<mate|12381> shashlik depends on libc6-i386,lib32gccl,lib32zl,python3-xdg
<mate|12381> i have installed the libraries manually with apt-get source nameoflibrary
<mate|12381> after using the common apt-get f to restore dependencies i get a messages telling that the repositories of the file sources.list are not updated
<mate|12381> my problem now is to now from which repositories the above mentioned libraries can be get
<mate|12381> and include this repositories in the list of the file sources.list
<mate|12381> does anybody knows which are this repositories?
<ogonotron> hi
<ogonotron> anyone alive?
<Menzador> No, we're dead. :)
<ostap> mate stable for web?
<mate|12606> Hello world, just hanging for now...
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-14
<Schyken> Heyo!
<ted67mustang> hey
<Schyken> Slowly working on transitioning my desktop from Fedora to Ubuntu MATE. Waiting for data exports to finish.
<chriswere[m]> Hey folks, I'm having a bit of a nightmare with my firewall and I can't work out what the heck is up. I have a connection established via my VPN, I have UFW setup so that it allows in and out through tun0 (and ipv6) , but when I activate it, I get disconnected. It seems to be working fine yesterday, but I'm stumped.
<m4t> is it allowing traffic to and from the vpn endpoint (e.g. over eth0)?
<chriswere[m]> I'm not sure, how can I check that?
<chriswere[m]> These are my current settings https://pastebin.com/3tdhtx7q
<m4t> chriswere[m]: allow all outgoing on your lan too. or at least to the vpn server you're connecting to.
<chriswere[m]> I only turn the firewall on when the VPN connection is established, shouldn't that be enough?
<m4t> if you have related/established it might be
<m4t> also need a route to make sure traffic to the vpn endpoint isn't attempted to be routed over the vpn itself..though if it's working w/out firewall enabled i'd say it exists
<chriswere[m]> It used to work, just allowing tun0 traffic, I don't know what's changed to cause this issue.
<chriswere[m]> Fucking hell! One of my other Discord rooms got hacked and it making noises. Scared the shit out of me.
<chriswere[m]> Apologies for that last message. Wrong room.
<Schyken> Hey guys, is there a hotkey to send the current window to a particular workspace?\
<Schyken> Like, in i3 you can use something like Ctrl+Mod+2 to send the active window to the second workspace
<Schyken> Not sure if the window manager in UM supports this, or things kinda like it?
<m4t> i dunno https://github.com/mate-desktop/marco/issues/297
<mate|19616> Hello. Just installed Ubuntu Mate 18.04, ran updates, but when i try to shutdown, the laptop always just RESTARTS. Secure boot is off. The same happens with command shutdown -h now. Is there some way to fix this? This machine is just about to go to a newcomer.
<wuyong> hello everyone
<alkisg> mate|19616: what happens if you run sudo poweroff -fp ?
<alkisg> Does it shut down?
<mate|19616> Ok let me try, be right back...
<mate|76727> Same thing happened... a restart
<alkisg> mate|76727: did it ever work properly, in any distro/version?
<mate|76727> i have not tried other distros, but on live usb shutting down did work. i'm pretty sure before doing any updates too.
<mate|76727> i have just installed and put up everything this person needs, is there no way fixing this? could it be a laptop issue? this is Acer E1-470
<mate|76727> could not find anyone else having this same problem with 18.04 so...
<mate|76727> i was wondering on making a script on desktop with poweroff command or so, but it seems to be in vain in this case as terminal commands do the same: laptop always restarts
<gnugr> mate|76727: please try for instance 'systemctl enable halt.service' then try again 'systemctl poweroff'
<mate|76727> ok thanks, will try then.... be back
<mate|86572> Yep, even still a restart... this must be some hardware issue on this laptop?
<gnugr> mate|86572: what connection you use, wifi or cable?
<mate|86572> wifi
<gnugr> mate|86572: is possible to check it for instance with cable, because i suspect lack of wifimanager.service causes the issue
<mate|86572> yes it's possible... will try and report back again...
<mate|38641> on ethernet cable, a restart even still....
<gnugr> hmmm....
<gnugr> i guess a systemd service stucks with ACPI
<mate|38641> maybe a non systemd distro such as MX would do it?
<mate|38641> this is the only issue though, i wouldnt want to do all the work over again of course
<alkisg> mate|38641: didn't you say that it works on the live usb stick?
<gnugr> mate|38641: please check if that fix is related https://askubuntu.com/questions/132143/stuck-on-reboot-and-shutdown/135568#135568
<mate|38641> yes i said that. i can try again on live usb to make sure...
<alkisg> If it works there, then surely there's a way to make it work in the installed system too
<alkisg> IF you installed proprietary drivers (nvidia, ati..) maybe some of them is causing that, as the live cd doesn't use those
<mate|38641> i did not, intel graphics on this one. maybe i'll just try that grub modification there (12.04 era...) ?
<alkisg> If it works on the live cd, it's not an acpi issue
<alkisg> Verify the live shutdown first
<mate|38641> Ok will do live thing then.... be back again...
<mate|25962> Yes! On live usb Mate did shut down
<mate|25962> So i guess i'll try this one then? https://askubuntu.com/questions/132143/stuck-on-reboot-and-shutdown/135568#135568
<gnugr> mate|25962: please also check if you have 'laptop-mode-tools' installed
<mate|25962> ok... modified grub... updating grub... checking those too then
<mate|25962> Ok laptop-mode-tools were NOT installed
<mate|25962> i guess it's a reboot then again and shutdown attempt after that
<mate|25962> brb
<mate|1558> Ok it worked, thanks for this alrady! Shuts down properly, but now the WIFI is gone :/
<mate|1558> no wifi networks can be found
<gnugr> what card you have?
<mate|1558> inxi -N gives:
<mate|1558> Card-1: Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCIE Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<mate|1558>            driver: r8169
<mate|1558>            Card-2: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter
<gnugr> mate|1558: edit again '/etc/default/grub', remove the 'acpi=noirq', do again 'update-grub' to see if with package 'loaptop-mode-tools' is working
<mate|1558> Ok will do... brb...
<mate|59552> Yes, the laptop-mode-tools did the trick. Thanks a million. My behind is saved as the person already waits for this laptop... So, should i report this somewhere? A bug or?
<gnugr> mate|59552: is wifi visible?
<mate|59552> yes, and shuts down correctly
<gnugr> OK tho
<dmn__> Hi! How do I stick panels to the monitor so it wont move to another when I disconnect one?
<dmn__> I have panels on both primary laptop display and external one, and whn I disconnect external I have duplicated panels on primary display
<dmn__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mate-panel/+bug/1714211 :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1714211 in mate-panel (Ubuntu) "Problem with panels when using multiple monitors" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Paddy_NI> I am running Ubuntu Mate 18.04 from a live USB on a Macbook Air (mid 2013) and I am trying to mount the internal SSD.  I have installed hfsplus, hfsprogs and hfsutils.  Unfortunately it still will not mount, I am guessing I require a reboot!  This would be pointless with a live usb.  Any ideas?
<Paddy_NI> I also tried running "sudo modprobe hfsplus"
<sixwheeledbeast> not well up on Mac stuff... but are you using a amd64+mac image and does the drive have journaling enabled?
<nzar> hey guys
<nzar> just have to note that ukrainian language support in mate is awful
<nzar> keep that on note
<nzar> @biotim
<nzar> wow it's working
<nzar> fuck you
<Pinkerton> after upgrading to 18.04 has anyone run into issues with some applications not picking up font settings?
<Pinkerton> Specifically Evolution and Visual Studio code are ignoring some of my font selections I made in Control Center
<Pinkerton> not throughout the application(s), just in a few spots
<Pinkerton> In Evolution, for example, my selection is used literally everywhere except for the "From:, To:, Subject:, Date:" header for a selected email
<Pinkerton> VS Code picks it up for the menus (presumably because Electron just uses GTK3) but the rest of the UI is still using the default Ubuntu font
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-15
<m4t> Pinkerton: i ran into issues with wine. export FREETYPE_PROPERTIES="truetype:interpreter-version=35" before running the app from terminal fixed it
<m4t> not sure if it's the same thing or not...
<mate|45654> hi
<swift110> hey
<Menzador> ey
<Menzador> 'sup
<swift110> how r u Menzador
<Menzador> FUN FACT: I'm the owner of the Ubuntu MATE page on FB
<Menzador> fine
<Menzador> u?
<poliban> halo
<crmlt> Hello
<poliban> ssssss
<poliban> aaaa
<OxOO> The panel window list shows some programs from other than the current workspace even though I have "show windows from current workspace" selected. These programs are also bold/highlighted. Can I change so these only show on their own workspaces?
<gnugr> OxOO: please select the 2nd option with amount *1*
<OxOO> gnugr: I don't understand. mate version 1.16.2, debian stable. maybe it's too outdated to have that option? can't see anywhere to enter an amount
<gnugr> OxOO: right click on workspaces -> settings -> switcher and select it
 * gnugr wonders how did you select the 1st option
<gnugr> OxOO: if you are with d/stable, add backports line in sources.list and get the 1.18 version
<OxOO> oh I am not talking about the workspace shifter but the window list gnugr
<gnugr> OxOO: please could you share with us where did you select "show windows from current workspace"
<OxOO> on the panel, right clicking the "window list", choose "preferences", that opens "Windows List Preferences". There under "Window List Content" I can choose between "Show windows from current workspace" or "Show windows from all workspaces"
<OxOO> and... the problem is that this seems to work "mostly", but some windows do show in the window list on all workspaces when they are shown in bold font, which I guess is some kind of highlight state
<gnugr> OxOO: where is the 'window list'?
<OxOO> gnugr: it's an item you can add to a panel
<OxOO> thanks for trying to help, but I should again say that I use debian stable and not ubuntu... but since they aren't replying in #mate I thought I'd ask here. Hope it's not a problem
<stephen_> glorgle
<Guest88950> What is it that people talk about in here?
<gnugr> Guest88950: where dod you think you enter in?
<gnugr> where do*
<Guest88950> Ubuntu Mate IRC channel, right?
<gnugr> so you know
<gnugr> and if you have a question, just ask
<Guest88950> Well I guess I'll just say that this is the best flavor of Ubuntu and I am glad to see so many people in one place who use it.
<Guest88950> No questions. I was just curious to see how many people were on here and what they were talking about
<Guest88950> Thank you, gnugr
<gnugr> MATE is one of the best DEs
<gnugr> simple to use for everyone
<Guest88950> yes and elegant
<Guest88950> works well on even my crappy 7-year-old Dell Latitude
<Guest88950> haha
<gnugr> OxOO: we are talkin for the same thing, which you can do it without to add an extra item, just right click on workspaces, that is what i meant
<exohayvan> hi
<OxOO> gnugr: right clicking the "workspace switcher" for its preferences, I can select "show only the current workspace" or "show all workspaces in X rows". Neither has any effect on the problem I described. It does however change the appearance of the workspace switcher
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-16
<BigFontsHALP> Hi. 18.04 mate. Fresh install. After I installed nvidia(with sudo ubuntu-driver autoinstall) a login after reboot has LARGE DPI
<BigFontsHALP> I cannot use the system.. Anyone tell me where to change it?
<BigFontsHALP> I need to know where the font settings are in MATE
<pragomer1> in ubuntu mate the apps (like caja, mate-terminal) always open in the left upper corner. can I set this to open always in middle of the screen?
<vkareh> pragomer1: `gsettings set org.mate.Marco.general center-new-windows true`
<pragomer1> super cool. thank you so much :-)
<vkareh> you're welcome :)
<lapaga> also in control center look and feel windows placement center new window
<nripen> is internet slow on pi 2 ubuntu mate
<nripen> i have 75nbos connection and it doesnt go beyond 20mbps on speed test
<nripen> 0the witcher 1  is the worst game i have ever played. bullshit game
<markie-> guys
<markie-> how do i destroy my system
<m4t> :(){:|:&};: <-- don't run that
<m4t> srsly.
<m4t> also --no-preserve-root is helpful
<m4t> i got a bunch of other ideas too but will refrain from sharing
<markie-> m4t: my laptop is defective but i need to make it more defective, so when i take it bk tomorrow it'll be no probs
<m4t> lol
<m4t> hook up a much higher voltage power supply
<m4t> that'll do 'er
<m4t> or even reversing polarity *might* do it.
<m4t> prolly has protection diodes though, i'd hope.
<markie-> thats bit over kill,just need a software issue so it wont start up
<m4t> zero out the mbr/gpt
<markie-> they mightturn it on in shop etc
<m4t> everything else would still be on the hdd though
<markie-> yeah the hdd is clean of personal content, dont care if they discover linux on it later down the road
<m4t> if you wanted it to be software only, you could brick the bios with a bad flash. maybe edit a legit bios/uefi and remove some necessary uefi drivers etc.
<m4t> hey wait a minute, i'm not going to be an accomplice in this
<m4t> :(
<markie-> we go down together buddy
<m4t> not if i rat you out first >:D
<markie-> hehe
<markie-> it's not a bad machine but i think i can get something better
<m4t> but yeah. modding a bios to make it unbootable (but reflashable) would be a soft brick. like if you opened it up in uefitool and deleted the ahci/sata module. it'd refuse to boot from hdd
<m4t> if you were careful it'd be recoverable through a bios reflash e.g. from a usb stick
<markie-> i think just deleting some critical files would do it right
<m4t> i mean, yeah...but wouldn't they try to reinstall?
<m4t> they could easily confirm it being software vs hardware
<markie-> i would be long gone by then
<m4t> hahah
<m4t> yeah just nuke the mbr/gpt then
<m4t> i usually use wipefs to clear remnants of old partition tables/filesystems from a drive without doing a full dd if=/dev/zero
<markie-> what system do you have
<m4t> desktop pc, custom built
<markie-> nice. im thinking of replacing my mini laptop with android tablet,but dont know how i feel about using it like a pc
<m4t> if you want a "tablet" i'd wait until the new chromeos powered ones come out
<markie-> this is just for bedside stuff
<m4t> they'll probably run android apps AND have a functional desktop
<markie-> what about a windows tab with mate on it>
<markie-> bad idea?
<m4t> if it's native boot it might be okay, i have no idea what it'd be like to try to navigate via touch (without a mouse)
<m4t> i messed around for a bit getting debian+mate running inside a chroot on my samsung tablet
<m4t> it ran *inside* android with x11 being an sdl-based android app, so poor graphics performance. and w/stock samsung kernel, sudo etc. didn't work even when suid
<m4t> i had a bluetooth keyboard and mouse
<markie-> yeah the touch thing bothers me
<m4t> afaik the unity desktop environment was designed with touch in mind
<m4t> i haven't used that outside of a live cd in a long time though
<markie-> hmm i guess its the future
<markie-> i might be able to get use to it
<m4t> maybe
<m4t> soft keyboards are a pita too for any real typing. especially linux cmdline
<markie-> yup
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-17
<Guest94164> hlo
<miguel> hi
<Guest58728> how are yiou7
<danviyond> hi
<no_convertix> Hey there,
<no_convertix> I want to convert an avi-file to an mp4-file using vlc. Whenever I try to convert vlc says "missing encoder: H264-MPEG-4-AVC(part 10)" or "cannot open hevc encoder". can anyone tell me how to install the missing libarys/encoders? thx
<chriswere[m]> How do I run a gui app as root not that gksu is gone?
<no_converi> Hey, sorry to bother again -- I tried something an had to leave. If someone already answered my question I would appreciate you to repeat, else this is my problem: I want to convert an avi-file to a mp4-file using vlc. But whenever I try to convert vlc says "missing encoder: H264-MPEG-4-AVC (part 10)" or "cannot open hevc encoder". Can someone tell me how to install missing encoders or missing librarys? thx
<gnugr> no_converi: try to install libdav-tools, might is what you missed
<gnugr> opsss
<gnugr> err.
<gnugr> libav-tools
<no_converi> I did not have that paket before, but it still does not work. either "Video - H.264 + MP3 (MP4)" nor "Video - H.265 + MP3 (MP4)"
<Guest59110> Hi All. Does Thunderbird integrate with ayatana-indicator-messages in Ubuntu MATE? I am trying to do this in Debian sid with MATE, but can't work out how to make Thunderbird connect with the messages indicator. If a Ubuntu MATE developer could give some tips or pointers, I would be very grateful.
<gnugr> Guest59110: perhaps thunderbird's *eds* extension could be useful
<chriswere[m]> How do I run a program with admin:// ? That's the usual recommendation from search results.
<chriswere[m]> Is there a way to run a gui app as root NOT from the command line, if so, how?
<gnugr> chriswere[m]: most apps belong to user in a normal DE, unless you run Kali-Linux which the majority of its app run as root
<gnugr> to spesific most *hack* tools/apps use to run as root
<gnugr> to be*
<gnugr> we can not recommend you to login as root
<gnugr> chriswere[m]: still if you have apps which need root, ofcaurse you can call them with *sudo*
<chriswere[m]> gnugr I'm not sure I follow, my VPN app needs to run as root, so far I can only do that my dropping into the command line, but is there a gui way to do it know that gksu has been removed?
<gnugr> i also use e.g hydra package, which i call it as root
<gnugr> i use 'sudo hydra'
<gnugr> chriswere[m]: give us an example of an app you want to run
<gnugr> vpn no need root
<gnugr> i run it as user from nm-applet
<chriswere[m]> gnugr eddie the AirVPN client.
<chriswere[m]> I don't get why VPNs on Linux are so difficult.
<TaZeR> client or server? client part is very simple
<chriswere[m]> I would use OpenVPN and the Network Manager app, but that's not a reliable connection and UFW only seems to work when it wants to. I'm sure it's a user-error, but no-one can really get to the bottom of it, and I don't really have the expertise so I opted for a VPN with a specific Linux app. AirVPN doesn't have a working Ubuntu app so I need to run the portable version client.
<Guest59110> gnugr: thanks for the suggestion, I'll try it.
<chriswere[m]> When the VPN drops, apart from the little notification, it just carries on leaking info.
<chriswere[m]> TaZeR: I'm just trying to get my client working, do you have any suggestions on my current use case?
<TaZeR> chriswere[m]: what are you trying to use?
<TaZeR> oh AirVPN?
<chriswere[m]> TBH, I'd just be happy if I could get all my traffic through a VPN tunnel on UFW, but whenever I allow tun0 and tun1 through the firewall, it still seems to cut off all traffic. I didn't have this issues in 17.10.
<gnugr> chriswere[m]: i use mostly this https://www.vpnbook.com/freevpn
<chriswere[m]> But if I can just run AirVPNs Eddie app without having to jump into the command line, I'll settle for that.
<chriswere[m]> Thanks for the suggestion, but I'd quite like to get one of my current VPNs working.
<gnugr> chriswere[m]: also you need some extra packages for your network-manager https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dZPzsz69GG/
<gnugr> get them
<chriswere[m]> No luck I'm afraid gnugr
<gnugr> your networm-manager to connect to any VPN needs those packages
<chriswere[m]> My UFW config is here if that helps https://pastebin.com/wjqkpWbv
<gnugr> network-manager*
<chriswere[m]> I installed them, I assumed they came with Ubuntu-MATE 18.04 since I didn't need to install extra stuff with 17.10. However the problem remains the same.
<chriswere[m]> I've been working away at the UFW issue for the last few days and it's kinda beaten me. So I decided to opt for a VPN service that offers a specific Linux client, AitVPN, but they only offer a portable binary (for Ubuntu), but I'd like to run that without have to drop into the terminal every time. Gksu used to fill the role perfectly.
<chriswere[m]> AirVPN* sorry
<no_converi> gnugr: it's me again -- do you have any other idea on my vlc convert to mp4 problem. It does not work jet even though I have libav-tools installed now
<gnugr> no_converti: have you try 'smplayer
<no_converti> not yet -- wait a sec
<no_converti> gnugr: I don't find an option to convert it neither gui or commandline
<gnugr> no_converti: actually converters exist from mp4 to mp3
<gnugr> https://askubuntu.com/questions/174287/how-do-i-convert-an-mp4-to-an-mp3
<no_converti> I need to convert avi to mp4
<no_converti> gnugr: got to leave for a moment -- I' ll be right back
<gnugr> no_converti: use ffmpeg for that, "ffmpeg -i myfile.avi myfav.mp4"
<gnugr> or "ffmpeg -i myfile.avi -strict -2 myfav.mp4"
<no_converti> thx first one seems to work already
<no_converti> got to go now i ll check the results later but it seems to work -- thx again
<Guest59110> gnugr: I installed thunderbird EDS extension, but I couldn't find any notification options. Do you have any further hints?
<mate|51857> ciao
<Guest96476> I've tested Ubuntu. No way : Windows is far better. Why don't u admit that, guys ?
<Guest96476> No one here ? Dead chan. Windows'users are happier !
<gnugr> Guest96476: what's wrong
<Guest96476> Nothing ! I just want to promote WIndows here. Hard job.
<Guest96476> !quit
<Guest96476> ! quit
<Guest96476> unable to quit... I'm really a windows' fan...
<gnugr> Guest96476: currently mate-indicator-applet and ayatana-indicator-application should be together
<greenmanspirit> Hello all, I came into a 4k monitor and most things are working very well. However, libre-office is tiny and I have a hard time using the menu or toolbars. When I googled, it says that hidpi should work.
<gnugr> greenmanspirit: deal with mate-tweak for HIDPI if needed
<greenmanspirit> gnugr: I have mate-tweak set to HiDPI
<gnugr> and no scaling?
<greenmanspirit> nope
<greenmanspirit> I can work on the page by scaling the document up but the rest of the UI is small
<gnugr> greenmanspirit: please highlight Wimpress about it
<greenmanspirit> Wimpress: Hello, I came into a 4k monitor and most things are working very well. However libre-office is tiny and I have a hard time using the menu or toolbars. I have mate-tweak set to HiDPI.
<gnugr> greenmanspirit: sure no graphic firmware/modules missing?
<greenmanspirit> gnugr, When I look in "Additional Drivers" in "Software & Updates", it lists Nouveau in use.
<greenmanspirit> Most apps are working, off the top of my head, the one that aren't are libre-office, enpass and VirtualBox
<gnugr> hmmm.... i see no scaling-factor in dconf editor
<greenmanspirit> looks like the nextcloud client as well
<greenmanspirit> things like that one don't bother me much though because I don't use it often.
<gnugr> https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-desktop/issues/208
<gnugr> greenmanspirit:  check this ^^^^
<gnugr> ahhhh yes exist window-scaling-factor
<gnugr> greenmanspirit: dconf editor 'org.mate.desktop.interface.window-scaling-factor'
<gnugr> activate it and try again
<gnugr> i've to go now
<greenmanspirit> thank you gnugr
<greenmanspirit> I am trying this change out now
<greenmanspirit> still small
<greenmanspirit> It is active and set to 2
<Guest59110> gnugr: Thanks for your attention. Indicators are generally working properly, and Thunderbird is working properly. The missing piece is the way to connect them. If this works in Ubuntu MATE (I don't know), then there will be someone who just knows how it can be accomplished.
<winterk> Heys. I'm trying to get Ubuntu MATE 18.04 running on a Lenovo Ideapad 110-15ACL. So far it booted fine and I've gone online - but I can't get audio to work. Can you provide some assistance on this?
<winterk> I'm currently running off the LiveCD before I'm sure that I am ready to replace Windows 10.
<winterk> (USB, naturally)
<alkisg> If you have hdmi connection, make sure you select it as the output device
<alkisg> (for audio, that is)
<winterk> Only analog, and that's chosen. I'm trying to use the built-in speakers.
<alkisg> Try `dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999`, maybe someone can pinpoint any issues in your dmesg
<winterk> Oh that's new.
<m4t> winterk: maybe try installing alsa-utils if not already installed, and unmuting potentially muted-by-default interfaces
<m4t> you might need to F6 to select the proper sound card
<m4t> er, using "alsamixer"
<winterk> F6?
<winterk> Oh, in alsamixer?
<m4t> yes. it might default to e.g. intel hdaudio over hdmi instead of the local sound card
<m4t> for example on mine i have both nvidia and intel gpu. it defaults to intel which is the audio output jacks on the mobo, but the nvidia is hdmi only
<m4t> i actually noticed that in the 4.15 kernel my sound stopped working. it was i think due to a newer sound driver which made unmuting the "HP/Speaker Auto Detect" control necessary to get any sound
<winterk> m4t, this looks like a lead. There's a HD-Audio Generic in addition to HDMI, and HDMI was selected.
<winterk> I should note that I'm not the actual user, he is remote on the phone and I am assisting
<m4t> oh, well the system default per alsa is different than the one selected in mate via pulseaudio
<winterk> ahh.
<winterk> Do we need to save configuration somehow or is choosing the new device in alsamixer affecting things instantly?
<m4t> no, it isn't choosing the device there that is persistent. it is unmuting a potentially muted control
<winterk> Oh
<m4t> "pavucontrol" is where you select the sound card pulse uses
<winterk> Which one is Firefox using by default? ALSA or PulseAudio?
<m4t> probably pulseaudio
<m4t> firefox actually dropped direct alsa support somewhat recently iirc
<m4t> if you unmute a control in alsamixer and that fixes sound, then a simple reboot should save the state (/etc/init.d/alsa-utils or the systemd equivalent) and restore it on every boot thereafter
<winterk> Lets see with pavucontrol
<m4t> or i think you could do: sudo service alsa-utils restart
<m4t> i was under the impression you'd already configured the correct output device in pavucontrol and was still getting no sound...
<m4t> if you haven't done that then yeah, pavucontrol is the first place to look/configure/select things
<winterk> We havent done anything. This is a LiveCD running fresh off the USB thumbdrive.
<winterk> I am currently instructing him to install pavucontrol
<m4t> ah well actually, you should be able to just right-click the speaker/volume icon in the top right notification area and select "Sound Preferences"
<m4t> they're basically the same...i kinda got the two mixed up.
<m4t> the one built-in to mate is called mate-volume-control. that's what is run when right-clicking and selecting "Sound Preferences"
<winterk> Says he can see the volume bar for Firefox moving inside Pavucontrol so that means something's happening. No audio tho.
<m4t> yeah do mate-volume-control instead, sorry.
<winterk> In the configuration tab he only has one profile available: Analog Stereo Duplex
<m4t> i don't think pavucontrol will be persistent across sessions. mate-volume-control *will* as its state is saved and reloaded.
<winterk> Cool, but unfortunately we've already been there and couldn't find another option under Output. So.. not sure what to do next :)
<m4t> uhm if there's only one sound card and one profile then only thing i can think is unmuting in alsa-mixer
<winterk> Could it be a driver issue at this state? This is a RealTek chip
<m4t> maybe...
<m4t> the configuration tab in pavucontrol shows the available sound devices
<m4t> besides hitting 'm' to mute/unmute in alsamixer there is also e.g. the PCM and/or Master control which can be selected (with arrow keys) and arrow-up will maximize volume
<winterk> The Ideapad 110-15ACL uses the RealTek ALC233. Looks like there's some entries on that with Linux support.
<m4t> https://pasteboard.co/HlEiFrA.png is what i was referring to with the HP/Speaker Auto Detect control. it's selected and highlighted red.
<m4t> er sorry https://pasteboard.co/HlEj3Bd.png
<m4t> MM = muted, OO = unmuted
<winterk> Oh you think the speaker might be muted
<winterk> This is firefox tho so it's probably not using alsa
<m4t> pulseaudio uses alsa.
<winterk> Ah
<m4t> it lets multiple applications use the same sound card, mixes/resamples in software, then outputs to the actual alsa device
<m4t> so there are controls visible in alsamixer that aren't visible in pavucontrol/mate-volume-control.
<m4t> even if volume is cranked to 100% in mate, some control visible in alsamixer could be muted (or unmuted!) which is preventing output
<m4t> sometimes having something *unmuted* can break things. here's what i'd suggest. open up alsamixer, and open up mate-volume-control. make sure the correct sound device is selected in both. then under Hardware tab in mate-volume-control use "test speakers"
<m4t> if there's no sound, play around with alsamixer controls and try again
<m4t> updates made in alsamixer are instantaneous so there is no need to close/reopen between making changes
<winterk> So we're looking to tweak Speaker Auto Detect specifically?
<m4t> not necessarily...that is the issue i had with 4.15 kernel
<winterk> Oh. Which slider are we looking for then?
<m4t> it could be something else. that's why i suggested bringing everything to 100%, making sure everything is OO instead of MM (muted)
<winterk> Ah.
<winterk> Only muted output device is Headphones. Trying to unmute...
<winterk> Max volume, no change
<m4t> :(
<winterk> I'm guessing that's the headphones port, as labeled
<m4t> not necessarily :|
<winterk> Nope, it is! He just tried. The analog headphones jack is working
<m4t> it's not one size fits all as far as port naming is going
<winterk> No speakers tho~
<m4t> cool...
<winterk> Okay thats good news. Means the driver is.. fine? I guess!
<m4t> i guess then you could try muting other devices and unplugging the headphones
<m4t> yeah, at least partially
<m4t> i had an awful issue on my ca0132 where the spdif (optical) port would *not* work with the upstream kernel driver. some hdaudio port assignments were mixed up in the actual driver source and had to be swapped in order for it to work.
<m4t> it could be something like that, just throwing it out there, hopefully not though. i'll see if anyone else has reported issues with that laptop...
<winterk> Or the sound chip!
<m4t> well. if it works in windows it's probably not that
<m4t> to be clear, they haven't had headphones plugged in the entire time have they? re: the hp/speaker auto detect thing. sometimes there is a mini switch built into the headphone jack. it detects when something is plugged in and mutes the speakers.
<winterk> Nope. He just plugged them in to test right now
<m4t> k
<m4t> someone on the debian mailing list a ideapad 110 said that the following fixed it : pactl set-card-profile 1 output:analog-stereo+input:analog-stereo
<m4t> however you've previously stated that there is only ONE profile available in mate-volume-control
<m4t> running pactl would essentially do the same thing as selecting a different profile in mate-volume-control
<winterk> Yeah we're pretty lost right now except just giving up and using headphones.
<m4t> can't say you didn't try
<winterk> Thanks~
<m4t> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<mate|6909> help-me, a lost my all partitions of windows and my file files after isntall of ubuntu mate. and now waths a solution?
<lapaga> mate|6909, you will get more help in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-18
<mate|2059> how can i shut off the welcome screen everytime I boot on 18.04?
<lapaga> unclick open welcome when i log on
<mate|2059> I did not see that option
<mate|2059> is it there?
<lapaga> yes
<mate|2059> is it on the welcome screen?
<lapaga> yes
<mate|2059> ok well I am half blind so you might be right.
<lapaga> just go to control center and click on welcome and you can change it so you dont have to logoff
<mate|2059> well I still dont see it
<mate|6909> i,m a crazy !!!
<lapaga> its below the light area
<lapaga> well it might all be light depending on what theme you have
<lapaga> but its there on mine
<mate|2059> i got nothing
<mate|2059> ok i got it...
<mate|2059> i dont see well
<mate|2059> the other problem I have is that the icons in the PANEL dont resize when I resize the panel. Is that a bug or is it something I'm missing
<lapaga> which panel?
<mate|2059> the main panel that holds the speaker , network icons.
<lapaga> when you click on properties and change the size the icons don't get bigger or smaller?
<mate|2059> in the panel next to the date and clock it doesnt give me the option of properties.. It does on the desktop, but not in the panel
<lapaga> right click on a blank part of the panel
<mate|2059> it gives me a panel properties box
<lapaga> yes
<lapaga> change the size of the panel and the icons will get bigger or smaller
<mate|2059> it lets me change the width of the panel in pixels... but the icon size inside the panel doesnt change
<lapaga> mine does so not sure
<mate|2059> hmm ok
<mate|2059> it should.. it did in 16.04
<mate|2059> I dont see very well so i like everything big....
<mate|2059> Thanks for your help. I do appreciate it
<lapaga> no problem
<mate|2059> good night
<mate|10520> Hi guys,  any idea on how to disable mouse acceleration on Ubuntu Mate 18.04?
<TechChristoph> join #avr
<banana> hey
<banana> so mate keeps saying that I have an application that updates applications open
<banana> but I don't
<banana> how can I fix this?
<TechChristoph> hey
<TechChristoph> anny messages ?
<banana> ...yes
<banana> so mate keeps saying that I have an application that updates applications open
<banana> but I don't
<banana> like
<banana> i'd like an answer please
<alkisg> banana: it's called "unattended updates hanging"
<alkisg> Pretty stupid, in my installations I disable unattended updates
<alkisg> from software-properties-gtk
<banana> @alkisg but it's even with a restart
<banana> so how do I disable unattended updates?
<banana> (I actually mean installs, not updates)
<alkisg> Open a terminal and run software-properties-gtk
<alkisg> it says "when there are updates... update automatically"
<alkisg> put it to "notify me only"
<banana> then reboot?
<alkisg> ...yeah ok that'll work too
<banana> @alkisg nothing
<cyril> Hey !
<Guest41740> Hey
<banana> hey
<banana> so how can I fix this issue?
<alkisg> banana: you did it and you rebooted and now apt-get update still has issues?
<banana> I'm using Package Installer
<alkisg> Can you try the terminal which shows useful errors etc?
<banana> using 16.04 btw
<banana> righty
<banana> ```test```
<banana> damnit
<banana> does this channel support markup?
<banana> banana@Hewlett-Packard:~$ sudo apt-get update
<banana> [sudo] password for banana:
<banana> Get:1 http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian xenial InRelease [7,883 B]
<banana> Get:2 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease [107 kB]
<banana> Hit:3 http://repository.spotify.com stable InRelease
<banana> Hit:4 http://ppa.launchpad.net/flexiondotorg/minecraft/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<alkisg> no
<alkisg> It also doesn't support pasting more than 3 lines
<alkisg> You get silenced for a minute or so when you do that
<alkisg> Use the pastebin
<alkisg> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alkisg> Then try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade as well
<banana> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2c52gn5TXN/
<banana> @alkisg https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2c52gn5TXN/
<banana> sorted
<alkisg> (10:30:19 μμ) alkisg: Then try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade as well
<onio> Hi anyone know how to turn off the sound that ubuntu mate 18.04 mates when hitting backspace on empty text window
<onio> see my sound settings https://imgur.com/a/zBA0om7
<m4t> onio: yes
<m4t> local diversion of /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/bell.ogg to /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/bell.ogg.disabled
<m4t> :)
<m4t> it's actually pulseaudio tries to play the sound using that file...so i just moved the file
<m4t> dpkg-divert --local --rename --divert /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/bell.ogg.disabled --add /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/bell.ogg
<onio> m4t: cool thanks let me give a try
<m4t> might need to restart pulseaudio
<onio> m4t: okay thanks
<m4t> np, yeah that is annoying
<onio> you know what I am talking about
<m4t> yeah that's why i spent a while trying to make it go away hehe
<m4t> i wanted to do it without editing the pulseaudio conf...
<m4t> hence the divert
<onio> m4t: I have just renamed the bell.ogg file. Do I also need to run the dpkg-divert --local --rename --divert ...
<m4t> the reason for the divert is because a.) it doesn't break e.g. debsums, and b.) it will rename it automatically when the package is upgraded
<m4t> i'd move it back to the original filename, then run the dpkg-divert command
<m4t> the --rename flag means dpkg-divert will rename the file as part of the operation
<onio> m4t: okay fine thanks let me do that
<onio> m4t: do I log in/out to restart pulse?
<m4t> pulseaudio -k should be sufficient
<onio> m4t: you  are star :)
<m4t> yep
 * m4t #1
<onio> Thanks
<m4t> that's why i make the big bucks
<m4t> ...er wait, nevermind :~(
<onio> I like your sense of humor
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-19
<jay__> hello
<jay__> emmmm...
<pine64> hey
<pine64> can somebody help me to crack a wap wifi connexion pleaseeeeeee
<pine64> heyy
<diogenes_> !ask | pine64
<ubottu> pine64: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tiger_> ok
<tiger_> can somebody describe, how it works here in this chatroom
<gnugr> tiger_: just ask what you need
<the> hola
<Guest95306> alguien sabe como instalar multifunción  brother dcp165c
<mate|40653> hi there!
<TechChristoph> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-20
<mate|72350> is Mate the best env to use when trying to migrate from windows?
<mate|72350> or is xfce?
<alkisg> mate|72350: it's not a big difference. Try mate, run "mate-tweak" and select the "redmond" layout, or try kde
<mate|72350> ok
<mate|72350> thanks
<mate|72350> was checking out Cinnamon but was told to check this out first :) so i will :) thanks again
<RAGER1> lee la lee loo lee la lee loo
<diogenes_> RAGER1, what song is that?
<otti_> Hi! Are there any possibilities to perform a major ubuntu-mate upgrade directly without instead of new installtion?
<matjam> hey peeps, is there a way to get desktop slide effect or rotating cube when switching workspaces? compiz config settings don't seem to apply to MATE
<diogenes_> matjam, first you need to change the compositor to compiz from marco
<matjam> aha
<matjam> thanks :-)
<diogenes_> yw
<matjam> well that was super easy
<mate|75795> Super easy sounds good ;-)
<matjam> :D
<matjam> yay, slidy windows
<matjam> so, I'm normally a stock ubuntu person, but I have been distro hopping for a week and MATE really seems to be the most stable so far
<matjam> in terms of, stuff actually working correctly
<matjam> so that's nioce
<mate|75795> Same here, on Mate since about a week and really liking it.
<matjam> I really like the materia dark gtk theme on mate
<matjam> oh I just realised, enabling compiz fixed the tiny one pixel grab handle for window sizing
<matjam> that was annoying me so much
<mate|75795> I don't see that theme, (not very experienced in Linux, maybe that's why). Do you mean Ambiant Mate Dark?
<matjam> materia-gtk-theme
<matjam> along with papirus-icon-theme
<mate|75795> Ah to download first
<matjam> yeah you need to install the package
<mate|77471> alguem sabe onde encontro temas para o ubuntu mate ?
<diogenes_> 1es " mate|77471
<diogenes_> 1es | mate|77471
<diogenes_> grrr
<diogenes_> !es | mate|77471
<ubottu> mate|77471: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<diogenes_> or it's Portuguese?
<diogenes_> !pt | mate|77471
<ubottu> mate|77471: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<mate|77471> pt br
<mate|77471> kkk
<mate|77471> Brasileiro
<diogenes_> !br | mate|77471
<ubottu> mate|77471: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<mate|77471> ok
<mate|77471> !us
<fairhb> 1st time ubuntu mate user, with system hardware question.  is this the right forum?
<diogenes_> !ask | fairhb
<ubottu> fairhb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fairhb> running hybrid graphics (Intel HD 620 / AMD Lexa Pro (RX 550)) with keyboard lockup when resuming from suspend.  what is the best way to troubleshoot?
<fairhb> Display server: X11, drivers: modesetting, ati, amdgup (unloaded: fbdev, vesa), OpenGL: renderer: Mesa DRI Intel HD Graphics 620, version: 4.5 Mesa 18.0.0-rc5 with Direct Render: Yes
<fairhb> QUIT
